# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Rrëfime autentike të atyre qe mbijetuan vdekjen ne luften e Kosovës.

## fattlumi

Ne vazhdimesi do sjelli rrefimet rrenqethese te atyre te cilet mbijetuan vrasjeve dhe maskrave serbe mbi popullaten shqiptare ne Kosove.Rrefimet e ketyre protagonisteve do i sjelli ne menyren origjinale ashtu siq ata kane treguar,parë dhe perjetuar,pa ndryshuar asgje nga rrefimet e tyre.Ne shumicen e ketyre rrefimeve te ketyre te mbijetuarve pothuajse nuk jane degjuar me pare.

*Rrëfimi i Isufit*

Kam lindur në Bellacerkë, ku kam jetuar dhe punuar te shumten e jetës sime. Midis viteve 1979 -1980 kam sherbyer në kembesori ne Armaten
Jugosllave. Gjate Sherbimit tim kam qene i vendosur ne Maqedoni. Gjate dhjete
viteve qe pasuan kam punuar si bujk ne Bellacerke. Midis viteve 1990 - 1996, pasi qe kisha fituar ca te holla ne Zvicer, pata mundesi te blija dy autobuse. Atehere pata mundesi te nisja nje biznes te vogël, duke bartur udhetare midis Gjakoves dhe Prizrenit Ne kohet normale para situates se luftes ne Kosove, kam jetuar ne shtepi ne Bellacerke me gruan time Nurijen, 37 vjeçe, dy bijat e mia, Adrianen 17 vjeçe, dhe Albanen 8 vjeçe, me dy bijtë e mi, Ymerin 13 vjeç dhe Adnanin 4 vjeç. Babai im Xhemali, 75 vjeçar, dhe nena ime Fetija, 60 vjefare, po ashtu jetonin me ne. Para fillimit te ofensives se NATO-s me 24 mars 1999, edhe pse isha i vetedijshem per problemet dhe incidentet qe ndodhnin ne Kosove, asgje me rendesi nuk ka ndodhur ne fshatin Bellacerkë apo afer përreth. Nuk ka pasur banore serbe ne fshatin tim. Familjen time dhe mua, deri atehere, nuk na ka prekur persorialisht konflikti. Fshati ynë perbehej prej rreth 350 shtepishë dhe popullata numeronte rreth 3,000 banore.
Rreth ores 3.30 te mengjesit me 25 mars 1999, jam zgjuar nga një zhurmë e madhe perjashta. Kur shikova nga shtëpia, pashë se 12 tanke te gjelberta te UJ-se kishin ardhur ne  fshat, nga drejtimi i Rahovecit dhe ishin ndalur te xhamia, në qendër të fshatit tim, Ishin vetem rreth 50 metra larg shtëpisë sime. Ndjeva se me mire do te ishte ta nxirrja familjen nga shtëpia menjehere, kështu qe i organizova te gjithë anetaret e afert të familjes sime, te cilet i kam pemiendur tashmë, duke shtuar gruan e vellait më te madh bashke me tre femijë. Vëllai im i madh kishte jetuar në Zvicër vitin e fundit. Unë dhe familja ime u larguam nga fshati në një vend te fshehtë në nje fushe në skaj të fshatit, i cili nuk shihej nga mali ne afersi. Shumë nga fqinjët e mi, gjithsej 20 veta, ishin bashkuar aty gjithashtu,
Nga pozicioni im ne fushë, i pashë tanket qe u larguan nga fshati. Pastaj manovronin nëper rruge dhe filluan të largohen në drejtim tg Celinës, një fshat tjeter afer fshatrave Krushe e Madhe dhe Krushe e Vogel. Atehere dukej se ishim te sigurt te kthehehshim ne
fshat, kështu qe të gjithë u kthyem në shtëpite tona.
Vetem rreth 15 minuta me vone, e degjova zerin e te shtenave nga armet automatike qe
vinte nga jashte dhe pashe flaken qe u kishte dale shtepive qe ishin vetem rreth 200 metra larg shtepise sime. Pastaj i mblodha te gjithe anetaret e familjes perseri dhe i largova nga shtepia. Me kete rast, ia mesyem shtratit te nje perroi te ceket, me brigje te pjerreta te larta, ku mund te fshiheshim nga sulmuesit. Kjo ishte ne drejtimin e kundert nga mali qe e permenda me heret, që fatkeqesisht do te na çonte ne drejtimin nga vinin krismat e armeve. Perroi ishte rreth 900 metra larg shtepise sime. Kishte aty diku rreth 700 fshatare qe ishin mbledhur ne perrua. Pastaj ecem rreth nje kilometer ne drejtim te Rogoves, here pas here duke u fshehur nga, me sa dukeshin, snajperet qe gjuanin ne drejtim tonin. Gjatë ecjes, i degjonim krismat e armeve automatike qe vinin nga fshati, si dhe te shperthimeve.Ishim te gjithe te tmerruar.Pas nje periudhe te Shkurtër, arritem te nje ure hekurudhe qe kalonte permbi perrua, e cila ishte hekurudha qe lidhte fshatin e aferm te Xerxes me Prizrenin. U strehuam nen ure dhe qendruam aty disa ore. Rreth ores 09.30, derisa po qendronim aty, pashe nje tog prej 16 policesh qe po vinin drejt nesh perbri shtratit te permit, duke lëvizur mu ne dretjimin që e kishim marre ne me heret. Keta police ishin veshur ne uniforma te larme si te gjelberta, kishin nje shenje ne menge, edhe pse nuk me kujtohet me siguri dizajni i shenjave, Policet kishin te gjithe shirita te bardhe te lidhur ne krah dhe kishin helmeta si te gjelberta, Të gjithe ishin te armatosur me pushke AK47 dhe te gjithe kishin thika te gjata sa nje shpute ne kellefat te lidhur per brez. Disa nga policet po ashtu kishin revole ne këllefe revolesh te ngjeshur ne brez. E njoha njerin nga policet, edhe pse nuk ia dija emrin. E kisha pare shpesh duke kryer detyrat normale policore ne Rahovec, dhe me kujtohet se njerezit me kishin thene m6 pare se ai ishte nj e serb nga Hoça e Madhe. Ne ato raste ai do te kishte veshur ne uniforme normale te kaltert te policise dhe zakonisht do te kishte arme brezi.Derisa po vinte policia drejt nesh, vura re se ishte nje grup prej 13 vetash nga dy familje qe ende po ecnin neper shtratin e përroit. Keta njerez ende nuk kishin arritur te vendstrehimi ynë ne uren e hekurudhes. Policet ishin mu mbrapa ketij grupi njerezish qe ishin rreth 50 metra larg nesh, kur nje polic nga skuadra bertiti "Zjarr!". Ky polic dhe dy te tjere hapen zjarre nga armet e tyre. Ata qe u vrane menjehere ishin Clirim ZHUNIQI, kushëri imi, me moshe perafersisht sa une, gruaja e tij, emri i se ciles nuk më kujtohet, e bija e tij 8 vjeçe, Dardanja, i biri i tij 6 vjeç, Dardani, edhe nje bir tjetër, i cili ishte 4 vjeç dhe te gjithe anetaret e familjes se Xhemal SPAHIUT. Xhemali ishte nga fshati Apterushe
dhe ishte strehuar nga serbet te kusheriri im ne fshatin tone. Me te u vrane gruaja e tij,
edhe nje grua tjeter dhe 4 femijë te vegjël. Më vone kam marre vesh se vetem djali 2
vjefar i Qlirimit i kishte shpetuar ketij ekzekutimi. Derisa po vazhdonin keto te shtena, ende kishte shumë tg shtëna nga snajperët që po na drejtoheshin nga të dy anet e ures. Ishte prandaj e pamundshme që kushdo nga grupi ynë te perpiqej të ikte.
Të gjithe policët pastaj u ndanë ne dy grupe, duke zëne pozicione për qitje në brigje, ne te dy anët e përroit. Një polic foli shqip dhe na urdhëroi të shkonim drejt atyre. Aty e pas ky
polic i jepte të gjitha urdhërat Edhe pse fliste shqip, e dalloja se ishte serb. Ky njeri, që
ishte qartg udhëheqësi, ishte rreth 185 cm i gjatë, i ndërtuar mirë, me pamje normale.
Kishte si çuka në te dy anët e gojes dhe ishte i rruar. Kishte 3 apo 4 yje ne supe. Do te isha
në gjendje ta njoh nese do ta shihja perseri. Në fakt, jam i sigurt se kurre s'do t'ia harroj fytyren.
Lideri urdhëroi secilin t'i vinte duart pas kokes dhe të dilnim nga perroi në uren e
hekurudhës. Pastaj na urdhëroi të ndaheshim në tri grupe, një me gra e femijë në urë, dy te tjerat përfshinin të gjithe meshkujt që rrinin në të dy anët e urës dhe të përroit. E bëmë
këtë. Meshkujt pastaj u urdhëruan te zhvisheshin vetëm ne tesha te brendshme.
Policia pastaj erdhen tek te dy grupet e meshkujve dhe vodhen gjesendet e vlefshme prej nesh. Kishte rroba grumbull afer ku po qëndronim ne. Një polic erdhi te xhaketa ime dhe e nxori pasaporten,Ai pyeti "Kush eshte Isuf ZHUNIQI?" Unë u paraqita. Ai pastaj më tha se tash mund te isha edhe i vdekur dhe se nuk kishte jetë për mua ng Kosovë. Ma grisi pasaporten dhe gjithashtu i nxori edhe leternjoftimin tim dhe patenshoferin dhe i grisi. Copat e dokumentave pastaj i hudhi ne toke. I nxori poashtu 1200 Marka gjermane nga xhaketa ime dhe i futi te hollat ne xhepin e vet të kemishës. Ky polic ishte ne fakt ai që e përmenda më heret, i cili ishte ai qe e dija se dikur punonte në Rahovec. Ne fakt, mendoj se edhe ai më njohu, sepse shpesh i vozitja autobusët e mi në ato anë ku punonte ai. Derisa po qëndroja aty, mund të shihja se të njejtat gjëra po u ndodhnin të gjithe burrave, të cilet po ashtu u urdheruan t'i hiqnin zinxhirët e qafes, oret e dores dhe unazat dhe t'ua dorëzonin policeve, të cilet i futnin ne xhepa. Ky proces zgjati rreth gjysme ore, gjate së
cilës kohë me sa mund të shihja gratë dhe femijët në ure u lanë të qete.
Lideri pastaj dha urdher te visheshim perseri dhe te formonim nje grup. U tha grave dhe femijeve te largoheshin dhe te ndiqnin hekurudhen ne drejtim te Xerxes. Babai im, per ndonje arsye, u lejua te shkonte me to, edhe pse pleqeve te tjere nuk iu lejua te shkonin.Njeri nga policet pastaj e urdheroi nje burre te shkonte tek ai. Lideri menjeherë i tha ketij burri t'i bashkohej grupit perseri dhe e qortoi policin duke thene "Mos vepro me keshtu. Une jam komandant, jo ti." Kur grate dhe femijet ishin rreth 100 metra larg, por ende mund t'i shihnim, nje banor mjek i fshatit tim, Nasim POPAJ, rreth 35 vje9, foli me liderin, i cili po qendronte afer. Dr. POPAJ tha, "Na lini te qete. Ne jemi bujq te thjeshte.Nuk jemi UçK." Ne kete moment, Shendet POPAJ, 17 vjeç, që ishte nipi i mjekut, ishte shqelmuar pertoke nga nje polic tjeter. Lideri ia kishte vene qizmen ne fyt Shendetit. Pa thene asnje fjale, lideri hapi zjarr me nje rafal te shkurtër nga arma e tij, duke e goditur mjekun ne gjoks dhe duke e vrare ne vend. Pastaj e drejtoi armen nga Shendeti dhe qiti një herë ne koken e tij dhe edhe ate e vrau ne vend.
Ne kete çast, një tjeter u perpoq te thoshte diçka. Lideri tha "Mbylle gojen, ta q...nenen" dhe pastaj na urdheroi te ngjiteshin bregut e te futeshim ne perrua. Ishim rreth 65 veta. Kur u kthyem ne perrua, lideri dha urdher te hapej zjarr. Te gjithe policet pastaj qiten me armë automatike. U qellova ne krah dhe u rrezova. Njerez te tjere po rrëzoheshin mbi mua.
Isha ne gjendje te mbetesha ne vetedije, por rrija shtrire pa levizur dhe shtiresha si i vdekur. Te shtenat vazhduan rreth 5 minuta. Te shtenat u ndalen. Disa police zbriten ne perrua. I degjova disa duke thenë ne raste te ndryshme, "Ky ende po merrka fiyme", per te degjuar me pas te shtena te vetme. Pati mbi dhjete te shtena te tilla. Pak me vone e degjova dike qe tha, "E, tash te gjithe jane te vdekur, te shkojme", Pas nja 20 minutash i shtrire aty duke u shtire si i vdekur, vura re se çdo gje kishte rene ne heshtje. Kur qeshe i sigurt se nuk po vinte ze nga askund rreth meje, u ngrita. E pashe se shume njerez qe ishin vrare kishin pesuar lendime të tmerrshme nga të shtenat e armeve. Kishte te tille që u ishte hapur kafka, te tjeter ishin pa gjymtyre dhe disa i kishin fytyrat te dermuara. Kishte shume gjak dhe shume pjese te kafkave dhe te trurit ne perrua.
Duke shikuar rreth vetes, i pashe keta njerez te vdekur, prej te cileve 18 te paret i kisha te 5 aferm me te njejtin mbiemer si dhe une.Une pastaj shkova ne Xerxe, ku mora vesh se anetaret e aferm te familjes i kisha te sigurt. Njera grua nga grupi, e cila ishte infermiere, ma dha ndihmen e pare. Kam qenë shume i semure gjate 4 diteve te tjera dhe humbja vetedijen. Mirepo, më treguan se policia ishte paraqitur ne afersi te Xerxes. Kisha frike nga pasojat e mundshme nese me gjenin policia,kështu qe e lashe familjen mbrapa dhe shkova ne mal per t'u fshehur, duke marre disa barna themelore mjekesore me vete. Ne mal, gjeta nja 40 fshatarë te Bellacerkes të cilet po fshiheshin atje.Ata e kishin lëshuar fshatin nga një drejtim tjëter nga ai që kisha marre unë. Më treguan se i tërë fshati ishte shkaterruar dhe se vetem 12 shtëpi nuk ishin djegur.
Natën e 31 marsit, shkova në Nagavc, ku ishin urdheruar nga serbet të mblidheshin shumë te zhvendosur nga fshatra të tjera. Më 1 prill jam kthyer ne Xerxe për ta vizituar familjen time, por nuk guxova të rrija aty sepse kishte prani te policisë në fshat. Qëndrova aty vetëm një orë pastaj u ktheva ne Nagavc. Po ecja në këmbë në atë kohë dhe ishte ora rreth 2 pas mesnate, kur pati bombardim nga aeroplane. Dëgjova tri shpërthime të medha në tri vende te ndryshme në Nagavc, njëra prej të cilave ishte bukur afër meje. Fillova të vrapoj dhe përpiqesha të bëja veprime shmangëse, por papritmas jam goditur ne kokë dhe do te ' jem rrezuar përtokë.
Kur u zgjova, ishte 3 prilli dhe isha ne Kukes ne Shqiperi. Me ka treguar i afermi im Ismet ZHUNIQI se ai kishte qene duke kaluar me traktor me familjen e vet, kur njerezit i kishin treguar se më kishin pare të shtrirë të plagosur. Ismeti tha se ai pastaj ka ardhur e ma ka marrë ne traktor dhe më ka dërguar për Shqipëri. Nuk më kujtohet absolutisht asgjë nga udhetimi. 

*Rrëfimi i Sabriut*

Jam lindur ne Bellacerke ne komunen e Rahovecit ne Kosove. Familja ime ka jetuar ketu brez pas brezi. Une jam shqiptar kosovar dhe mysliman. Fshati eshtë krejtësisht
shqiptar dhe ka afersisht 2,800 banore. Kam një vëlla të quajtur Mithat i cili jeton në
Kanada dhe kisha dy vellezer te tjere Nazmiun dhe Nesimin te cilet jetonin në shtepite e tyre se bashku me familjet e tyre ne oborrin e familjes. Nazmiu dhe Nesimi u vrane nga serbet me 25 mars 1999. Kisha edhe nje vella tjeter i quajtur Remzi i cili vdiq ne 1981. 
Ne oborrin e familjes ishin kater shtepi, e imja, shtepite e dy vellezerve te mi dhe shtepia e prinderve te mi. 
Para se te fillonte lufta une isha shofer kamioni. Ne periudhen 1978-1979 kreva 15 muaj
detyrueshem ushtarak ne Ushtrine Jugosllave ne Zagreb, Kroaci isha shofer.
Asnje nga anetaret e aferm te familjes sime nuk jane anetare te UCK-se. Ne të kaluaren une ashtu-si dhe shumica e fshatit i kam dhene te holla dhe ushqime UCK-se.
Nje jave para 25 marsit 1999 dhe pese dite para se te fillonte bombardimi i NATO-s, ne fshatin tone Bellacerke erdhen police dhe ushtare serbe, rreth 40 vete, me kamione dhe automjete te blinduara. Ata filluan te hapnin llogore ne nje koder me pamje nga fshati.
Kjo ishte afer shtepise se nje personi te quajtur Nahit FETOSHI, te cilit i thane se ai me familjen e tij duhej t'a leshonte shtepine e tij. Ai kishte nja 28 anetare ne familjen e tij. Nahiti dhe familja e tij erdhen ne shtepine time ku ata qendruan nja pese dite. Ne shtepine e tij hyne ushtaret.Edhe familje te tjera prane pozicioneve te policise dhe ushtrise u larguan. Ata nuk u detyruan por e bene kete per sigurine e tyre.
Policia dhe ushtria qendruan atje deri ne mbremjen e 24 marsit 1999 kur ne vume re
levizje te shumta te tyre. Ata po i vozitnin kamionet dhe automjetet e tyre te blinduar midis Xerxes dhe Rahovecit. Xerxa eshte rreth dy kilometra larg nga Bellacerka. Po ashtu perkatesia etnike e saj eshte shqiptare.
Kur filloi bombardimi i NATO-s familja ime shkuan poshte ne bodrumin e shtepise por une ndenja lart per te ruajtur shtepine. Me 25 mars, rreth ores 0200 une degjova zhurmen e tankeve qe po afroheshin nga drejtimi i Gjakoves dhe Prizrenit. Pashe pese
tanke qe hyne ne qender te fshatit tim. I zgjova te gjithe ata ne bodrum. Ishin gjithsej 85
njerez. U thashe te beheshin gati. U ktheva lart dhe dola jashte dhe pashe pese tanket qe levizen dhe zune pozicione mbi nje koder qe shihte mbi Celine. Pastaj i thashe familjes sime se tanket ishin larguar.Nga llogoret policia dhe ushtria leshuan zjarr automatiku ne drejtim te fshatit. Ata qellonin mbi kulmet e shtepive, siç e kuptova une, si paralajmerim qe te leshonim
shtepite tona dhe fshatin. Kjo ishte rreth ores 04,00.
Kur degjuan te shtenat te gjithe i leshuan Shtepite e tyre dhe filluan te largoheshin nga fshati, Po kete gje beri edhe familja ime. Une shkova me ta deri ne shkollen e fshatit. Pashe se forcat serbe kishin hyre ne periferi te fshatit dhe po i vinin flaken shtepive. Ata perdornin karburant dhe flakehedhesa. Une u ktheva ne oborrin tim te ushqeja lopet dhe delet e mia. Nuk doja t'i lija pa ushqim dhe pa uje. Kisha 18 lope. Nxora ushqim dhe uje per to.
Pastaj degjova disa te qara femijesh qe vinin nga vendi i quajtur"Perroi i Belles" .Ishte rreth 300 metra larg nga shtepia ime. Disa fshatare kishin leshuar shtepite e tyre, kishin shkuar ne kete drejtim. Une shkova ne kete drejtim per te pare kush po qante. Atje pashe 14 njerez. Ata ishin nga dy familje. Nje familje ishin ZHUNIQI nga Bellacerka. Ata ishin Clirimi, babai. Lumturia, nena dhe dy vajzat e dy djemte e tyre. Familja tjeter ishte nga Opterusha me mbiemer SPAHIU. Ata ishin tete. Nuk ua di emrat. Kjo familje po qendronte me familjen Zhuniqi qysh kur fshati i tyre ishte shkaterruar nga serbet ne korrik 1998.Hyra ne perrua dhe i ndihmova keta njerez t'a kapercenin perroin e Belles qe ishte rreth 80 centimetra i thelle dhe 7-10 metra i gjere. Anet e perroit ishin te rrepirta dhe te larta. Pastaj i percolla ata pergjate perroit ne drejtim te fshatit Rogove, qe eshte rreth kater pese kilometra larg. Pas afro 600 metrash ata thane se donin te pushonin keshtu qe une u ktheva drejt shtepise sime. Rruges degjova te shtena. Ato vinin nga snajperet ne kodra. Plumbat goditen token afer meje keshtu qe mu desh te shtrihesha pertoke. Une u zvarrita rreth 100 metra dhe gjeta nje zgaver ne te cilen u futa dhe u fsheha. Aty prane ishte nje shtylle e rrymes elektrike.Prej ketu pashe 12 police nga ana ime e perroit te Belles dhe shume me teper nga ana tjeter te cilet po afroheshin nga drejtimi i Rogoves. Nderkohe qe afroheshin ata shtinin ne ajer dhe drejt perroit. Ata kishin uniforma te perziera, te kaltra dhe uniforma ushtarake kamuflimi. Disa, shumica kishin shirita me ngjyre rreth kokes. Keto ishin me ngjyra te ndryshme. Pashe te bardhe, te kalter dhe te gjelber. Ata te gjithe kishin doreza te bardha plastike si ato qe perdoren nga mjeket.
Nga vendi ku po fshihesha pashe policet qe iu afiruan 14 njerezve qe kisha ndihmuar, te cilet kishin ndaluar te pushonin ne ane te perroit. Ata iu afruan disa metra ketyre
njerezve. Ata po iu bertitnin atyre gjera si "Iu qifshim nenat" dhe "kerkojini NATO-s
t'ju ndihmoje tani" Pastaj ata hapen zjarr me automatike mbi 14 njerezit. Po ashtu hapen
zjarr edhe policet nga ana tjeter e perroit. Njerezit u kositen atje ku ata po qendronin. Te
shtenat zgjaten me se shumti nje minute. Pastaj policet vazhduan te ecnin ne ane te perroit. Kjo ishte rreth ores 08,00. Ishte vetem rreth 120 metra larg nga vendi ku po
fshihesha dhe pashe e degjova gjithshka shume qarte.
Vazhdova t'i vrojtoja policet nderkohe qe ata vazhduan. Pas pak kohe i pashe policet ne anen tjeter te perroit te cilet gjeten nje plak qe po perpiqej te fshihej. Degjova nje bresheri te shkurter automatiku dhe policet vazhduan me tej pa ndaluar. Kjo ishte rreth
200 metra larg nga pozicioni im. I pashe ata kur arriten te ura e vogel hekurudhore mbi perrua. Policet ne anen time kaluan mbi ure dhe vazhduan ne anen tjeter ne drejtim te
rruges kryesore Gjakove-Prizren.
Pastaj une e lashe vendin e fshehjes dhe shkova atje ku policet kishin qelluar 14 njerezit. Mbi trupat dhe rrobat e tyre kishte shume gjak dhe vrima plumbash. U trondita dhe u
frikesova. Pastaj eca ne anen time pergjate perroit deri ne nje pike perballe vendit ku kisha pare te shtenat e tjera. Prej vendit ku qendrova une njoha kufomen e Halim FETOSHIT. Ai ishte rreth 66 vjeq dhe ishte nga Bellacerka. Qendrova atje ku isha per ca kohe dhe ndeza kater cigare. Isha i tronditur, i tensionuar dhe i frikesuar.
Ndersa po qendroja prane perroit pas nje peme, pashe gjashte ose shtate police qe u shfaqen mbi uren hekurudhore rreth 250-300 metra larg meje. Ne nje çante qe kisha me
vete ishin nje pale dylbi te cilat i nxora. Me dylbi pashe se policet i kishin drejtuar armet
e tyre poshte ne perrua. Pastaj pashe nje turme njerezish që po i afrohej urës nga ana tjretër, ata ishin 45-50 vetë. Ata kaluan nën urë dhe ndaluan tre-katër metra larg saj. Pastaj ata iu ngjitën bregut të lumit në anen e kundërt time. Disa ishin në buzë të ujit.
Vrojtova me dylbitë e mia se çfarg po ndodhte me njerezit në perrua. Midis njerëzve njoha djalin tim më të madh, Shendetin. Ai ishte në breg te lumit, jo në përrua. Fillimisht pesë apo gjashtë police i kontrolluan ata dhe iu morën të hollat, orët, stolitë dhe dokumentat. Po ashtu ata morën disa nga xhaketat e meshkujve dhe i grumbulluan në breg te lumit. Disave prej tyre u vune flaken dhe i dogjen.
Pas kesaj policet qe ishin vendosur te ura dhe ne te dyja anet e perroit hapen zjarr me automatike mbi keta njerez. Djali im Shendeti u ekzekutua i pari dhe pas disa sekondash u ekzekutuan edhe te tjeret. Te shtenat nuk zgjaten shume. Meqe ndermjet atyre qe ishin goditur kishte levizje, policet hapen zjarr perseri, vetem per disa sekonda. Menjehere pas kesaj policet bene me tutje. Ata ndoqen nje kanal te vogel qe i largohej perroit te Belles dhe shkonte ne drejtim te Celines. Afersisht pas pese minutash ime degjova me shume zjarr automatiku. Nuk pashe çfare po ndodhte, sepse ata me kishin humbur nga syte.
Pastaj pashe nenen, babane dhe gruan time mbi hekurudhe rreth 120 metra larg nga vendi i ekzekutimit. Ata kishin qendruar pas pjese tjeter te fshatareve te shihnin çfare po ndodhte. Une shkova dhe u bashkova me ata. Ne ate çast me thane se ndermjet atyre meshkujve, përpos djalit tim Shendetit kishte qene edhe djali tjeter i imi Agoni, 14 vjeç si dhe dy vellezerit e mi, Nazmiu, 43 vjeç dhe Nesimi 34 vjeç. Po ashtu edhe Alban
POPAJ, 21 vjeç, djali i vellait tim Remziut kishte qene atje me personat qe u ekzekutuan.
Unë doja te kthehesha në vendin e ekzekutimit por prinderit e mi nuk me lejuan te
shkoja. Vendosëm të shkonim ne drejtim të Xerxës. Pas 200 metrash vendosa të
kthehesha ne përrua por kesaj radhe nuk më lejoi gruaja ime Fidaija. Ne vendin tim u
kthye ajo. Ajo u kthye pas 20 minutash dhe mg tregoi se nënte persona kishin mbetur gjallë. Ata ishin: Alban POPAJ (nipi) Hysni POPAJ Feim POPAJ Defrim ZHUNIQI Sefer POPAJ Sezai ZHUNIQI Agron ZHUNIQI (Emri nuk dihet) ZHUNIQI (djali i Eshrefit)
Shukri GASHI
Ne, unë, nëna, babai dhe gruaja ecëm drejt Xerxes. Kur arritëm atje pamë se ng fshat
kishin mberritur shendoshe e mire grate pleqte dhe femijët e tjere. Ne u treguam atyre
dhe fshatareve te Xerxes çfare kishte ndodhur ne përrua .Dy nga fshataret kerkuan me deshiren e tyre te ktheheshin ne vendin e ekzekutimit me nje traktor me rimorkio dhe te sillnin ne Xerxe ata qe kishin mbetur gjallë. Ne vendin e ekzekutimit shkuan Abaz KRYEZIU dhe Shemsedin KELMENDI bashke me babane tim, Selimin, gruan Fidaijen dhe hallen/tezen Zymryden per te marre ata qe kishin mbetur gjalle. Ata shkuan me traktorin e Abaz KRYEZIUT. Pas nje ore u kthyen dhe ne rimorkio ishin ata qe kishin mbetur gjalle.
Te shpetuarit u çuan ne shtepine e Abazit atje ku isha edhe une. Vajza e Abazit ndihmoi ne pastrimin dhe lidhjen e plageve te tyre. Ne nuk kishim barna ose pajisje te tjera mjekesore. Edhe perkunder perpjekjeve ate dite vdiq nje i plagosur me 25 mars, Hysni POPAJ vdiq rreth ores 1800. Po ate dite, rreth ores 17,00 ne shtepine ku isha une erdhen Sefer ZHUNIQI dhe Zenel POPAJ dhe me treguan se ata kishin gjetur nje djale te vogel dy vjeg ne vendin e masakrës se pare qe kisha pare unë. Ata e kishin quar atë ng shtepinë time dhe e kishin lëne atje. Ata më thane se ata kishin kaluar pranë kufomave dhe e kishin degjuar ate që po qante. Ai ishte nen kufomat e të vdekurve. Më vone axha i djalit dhe një mik e morën djalin nga shtëpia ime. Nuk e mbaj mend emrin e këtij djali por ai ishte nga familja ZHUNIQI. (Tani ai eshtë në Gjermani.)
Pasi vdiq Hysniu unë u ktheva te vendi i ekzekutimit ku ndenja me kufomat nga ora
19,00 deri në mesnatë. Pastaj u ktheva ng shtepinë e Abazit dhe po pija kafe kur vdiq
Albani. Ishte 26 mars, rreth orës 01,00. Hysniu tashme ishte varrosur. Ai ishte varrosur
rreth orgs 20,00 në një vend rreth 50 metra larg shtëpisë së Abazit. Rreth orës 03,00 ne e
varrosem Albanin pranë Hysniut. Te dy kishin vrima plumbash ne koke dhe në
kraheror. Ata kishin qenë të vetgdijshëm gjithë kohën dhe patën dhimbje te mëdha para se të vdisnin.Pas varrimit te Albanit une u ktheva në shtepine time sepse doja t'i leshoja kafshet e mia ne fushe. Kur u ktheva, shtepine e gjeta krejtesisht te shkaterruar nga zjarri, po ashtu edhe shtepine e prinderve. Shtepia ishte plaqkitur. Mungonin pese makina larese. Shtepite e vellezerve te mi ishin demtuar, por jo aq keq. Pos dy lopeve qe ishin vrare ne ahur, pjesa tjeter e bagetise sime ishin ne rregull. Hapa deren e ahurit dhe ata dolen
jashte. Pas shtepise sime pashe se traktori dhe rimorkioja ime si dhe ato te fqinjit tim
Nait FETOSHIT ishin te pademtuar.
Gjithe ate dite, te premten me 26 mars 1999 ime e kalova i fshehur ne perroin e Belles, rreth 200 metra larg nga shtepia ime. Rreth ores 1800-1830 une u ktheva perseri ne vendin e ekzekutimit per te pare nese kufomat ishin ende atje dhe per te pare ne qfare gjendje ishin. Dy qente e mi qendronin gjithe kohen prane kufomes se djalit tim me te madh Shendetit, sikur donin t'a mbronin. Ata ndenjen atje gjithe ate dite dhe qendruan
deri ne mbremjen e 28 marsit.
Pastaj u ktheva ne Xerxe ne shtepine e Abazit per t'u bere te ditur atyre se isha mire. Rreth ores 22,30 u ktheva ne perrua bashke me gruan time dhe me fqinjin tim Nait FETOSHIN. Ne i hoqem kufomat nga perroi dhe i vendosem mbi toke.
Pastaj ne te tre u kthyem ne fshatin Xerxe. Ishte 27 mars, rreth ores 04,00. Rreth ores 07,00, pasi kisha fjetur pak shkova në fshatin Xerxe dhe bleva një rrotull plastike, rreth 70 kilogramë. Ishte katër metra e gjerë dhe afersisht 140 metra e gjate. Gjithashtu bleva tete mbulesa. Rrotulla plastike dhe mbulesat ishin per të mbgshtjellë kufomat per varrim. Gjithë të shtunën e kalova duke prerë copa plastike me përmasa 2 x 2,5 metra.
Ate mbrëmje rreth orës 21,00 me ndihmën e njergzve nga Bellacerka dhe Xerxa fillova të varrosja kufomat e njerëzve në përrua. Tre fshatare nga Bellacerka ndihmuan në varrim. Ata ishin; Nait FETOSHI, Teki ZHUNIQI dhe Elami KADIRI. Po ashtu na ndihmuan edhe 12 fshatare nga Xerxa. Gjithsej ishin 38 kufoma. Tridhjetepese prej tyre u varrosën në një varr të përbashkët. Ata u vunë ne nje radhë me fytyrë nga qielli. Dy te tjerë, Isuf POPAJ dhe Mehmet POPAJ, babe e bir, u varrosën veqmas disa metra me larg me kerkesën e njerit prej familjes se tyre. Një tjetër, Hazer POPAJ u varros në tokën e tij sepse i biri nuk donte që ai te varrosej me të tjerët. Ai e qoi kufomgn e të atit ng shtëpinë e tij. Varri ishte rreth 80 cm i thellë. Nuk kishim kohë të gërmonim më thellë. Përdorem lopata. Vendvarrimi është afersisht tre metra larg nga kanali dhe rreth 20 metra larg nga përroi, afer vendit ku ata u vrane, pranë urës hekurudhore.
Para se t'i varrosnim ime i shkruajta emrat e tyre ne copa letrash te cilat i futa ne shishe të vogla prej qelqi për lëng frutash dhe ato i futa ng xhepat e rrobave të kufomave. Ketë e bera për afro 17 kufoma. Ne të njëjtën kohë unë bera një listë me emrat e të vdekurve.
Une i varrosa vete dy djemte dhe dy vellezërit e mi. Nga te vdekurit, 13 ishin kushërinj
te aferm dhe duke përfshire dhe te afermit e tjere, numri i te ekzekutuarve nga familja POPAJ ishte 22.
Feim POPAJ, djali i axhes sim, i cili ishte njeri nga ata qe i shpetuan masakres ne përrua, më ka treguar se ai kishte njohur dy nga policët që kryen vrasjet. Ata ishin Zllatko BOZHANIQ dhe një tjetër i cili e kishte emrin DEJAN. Unë i njoh këta dy police. Zllatko është djali i Boshko BOZHANIQIT dhe është nga fshati Opterushe ndërsa Dejani është nga Xerxa. Në atë kohë une nuk i njoha ata sepse isha shumg larg.
Sabri ZHUNIQI, vëllai i Abedinit i cili u vra, me tregoi se ai dhe nena e tij ishin te
fshehur kur ndodhen vrasjet dhe ata i pane policët kur hoqen dorëzat plastike dhe i
hodhën ato në tokë. Ishte një vend midis Bellacerkes dhe Celinës. Unë i kam parë këto
doreza vetë. Ato qëndruan atje për një muaj. Ato mund të gjenden ende atje.
Pastaj u ktheva në shtëpinë e Abazit ku takova Muharrem ZHUNIQIN nga Bellacerka i cili më tregoi se ai kishte parë dy kufomat e djemve të axhes sim qe dergjeshin në kanalin qe shpie nga përroi i Belles drejt Celinës.
Ata janë Sedat POPAJ dhe Irfan POPAJ. Unë shkova në vendin ku ishin këto kufoma dhe arrita atje rreth orës 03,00 te datës 28 mars. Unë kisha një bateri te vogël dhe me anë të saj arrita t'i dalloja ata. I njoha ata shumë qartë. Aty afer gjeta edhe kufomat e katër njerëzve të tjerë. Ata ishin pranë një peme, afersisht 70 metra larg nga varri i perbashkët.
Ata ishin nga Bellacerka dhe une i njihja shume mire. Ata ishin; Hajrulla BEGU i cili
ishte hoxhe, Hysni ZHUNIQI dhe djemte e axhes se tij, Mehdi ZHUNIQI dhe Agim
ZHUNIQI. E mora me mend dhe besova se keta njerez ishin qelluar ne kohen kur une
degjova te shtena pese minuta pas vrasjeve te para qe kisha pare. I lashe kufomat atje ku ishin dhe u ktheva ne Xerxe.
Pasi fjeta pak, une shkova dhe informova Enver POPAJN mbi vdekjen e Sedatit dhe Irfanit, te cilet ishin vellezerit e tij. Enveri ishte me i madhi nga vellezerit. Sedati ishte 51 vje? dhe Irfani ishte 41 vje?. Vendosem t'i varrosnim keto gjashte kufoma si dhe kufomat e atyre trembedhjete te tjereve qe une i pashe te vriteshin te paret. U vendos qe kete pune ta kryenin dy grupe. Filluam t'i varrosnim ate mbremje, rreth ores 2100. Une me kater te tjere varrosem grupin prej gjashte kufomash. Rreth tete te tjere nga Xerxa varrosen 13 kufomat e tjera. Gjashte kufomat u varrosen shume prane vendit ku ishin gjetur, rreth 70 metra larg nga varri i perbashket. Trembedhjete kufomat e tjera u varrosen ne token time në nje varr te perbashket, vetem pese metra larg nga perroi, edhe ne kete rast shume prane vendit ku ishin vrare. Ne perfunduam me varrimin rreth orës 00,00. Une bera nje liste emrash te grupit prej gjashte kufomash dhe radhen sipas se ciles ata ishin vendosur ne varr. Po ashtu i shkruajta emrat e tyre ne copa letrash te cilat i futa ne xhepat e rrobave te tyre.Mbaj mend se ata u varrosen sipas kesaj radhe, duke filluar nga ana me e larget e
kanalit nga e majta.
Pas varrimit shkova ne Celine per te pare prinderit e gruas te cilet ishin fshehur ne mal. Doja t'u tregoja atyre se Fidaija ishte mire. Ne mal ndesha ne kufomen e nje te riu, rreth 21-22 vjeç, i quajtur Agim. Nuk ia di mbiemrin. Gruaja e tij ishte nga fshati im. Ai kishte rene permbys. E ktheva nga ana tjeter dhe i pashe vrima plumbash ne kraheror. Numerova gjithsej kater vrima plumbash. Shkova me perpjete malit, rreth 200 metra dhe gjeta axhen e gruas sime dhe vellezerit e saj. Ne ate kohe ishte pothuajse mengjes. Ishte 29 mars. U tregova atyre kush ishte vrare dhe ata me treguan per njerezit qe ishin
vrare prej serbeve brenda shtepive te tyre ne Celine. Pime kafe bashke dhe ndezem atje ku dergjej sepse kishte aguar dhe serbet ishin ende rreth e rrotull. Pjesen tjeter te dites e kalova ne mal me familjen e gruas. Ne nuk levizem.
Rreth ores 18,30 kur po errej, une dhe djali i axhes se gruas sime, Nazim REXHEPI, 32 vjeç u nisem me kuaj ne Xerxe dhe arritem atje rreth ores 21,00. Ne shkuam ne shtepine e Ruzhdi KRYEZIUT. Ne kete shtepi ndodheshin nena dhe babai im, gruaja ime dhe anetaret e tjere te familjes sime. Ne hengrem darke dhe pime kafe dhe pastaj une e mora Nazimin dhe i tregova ku i kisha varrosur te gjithe njerezit.Ne oren 23.00 une dhe Nazimi u nisem per ne Celine. Nazimi ishte nga Celina dhe donte te dinte cilet nga te afermit e tij ishin vrare. Arritem rreth ores 00.00. Shkuam ne qender të fshatit, prane shkolles ku degjuam se pese apo gjashte persona ishin vrare ne bodrumin e nje shtepie. Nazimi e dinte ku ishte kjo shtepi. Ishte shtepia e Naim REXHEPIT, kusheri i Nazimit.. Shtepia ishte djegur. Ne bodrumin e shtepise gjetem kufomat e pese njerezve. Tre prej tyre ishin te aferm te Nazimit.Emrat e te vdekurve jane; Naim REXHEPI, Dergut REXHEPI, Isa REXHEPI,Hysniu te cilit nuk ia di mbiemrin dhe nje burre nga Bellacerka i quajtur Adem BERISHA. Ata te gjithe ishin ekzekutuar. Dukej sikur kishin qene me fytyre nga muri i
bodrumit dhe pastaj ishin qelluar nga pas.
Pastaj une dhe Nazimi shkuam ne nje shtepi tjeter rreth 100 metra larg, e cila ishte e
Njazi REXHEPIT, nje i aferm tjeter i Nazimit. Edhe kjo shtepi ishte djegur. Sidoqofte garazhi nuk ishte djegur. Ne garazhin e shtepise gjetem 13 kufoma. Ata fillimisht ishin ekzekutuar dhe pastaj ishin djegur. Vetem dy prej tyre mund te njiheshin. Ata ishin Njazi REXHEPI, i zoti i shtepise dheEnver REXHEPI, djali i vellait te Njaziut. Ne shpinen e Njaziut pame disa vrima plumbash, por kufomat e tjera ishin djegur kaq keq
sa nuk mund te dallonim asgje.Pas kesaj shtepie ne shkuam ne shtepine e Nazimit, Ajo nuk ishte djegur ende. Nazimi mori disa rroba dhe te dy ne i nderruam rrobat qe kishim veshur. Gjithashtu morem ca djathe dhe u kthyem ne mal me kuaj. Kur arritem i leshuam kuajt Ishte heret ne mengjes, me 30 mars. Gjithe diten e kaluam ne mal duke diskutuar se si mund te ktheheshim dhe te varrosnim kufomat ne fshatin Celine.
Në kete grup ne mal ishin afersisht 22-23 vete dhe perpos meje dhe nje burr nga Opterusha, të gjithe ishin nga Celina. Ng mbrëmjen e 30 marsit diku aty nga ora 20.00 ne te gjithe si grup u kthyem ne Celinë dhe filluam të varrosnim kufomat. Ne fillim varrosem 13 kufomat e garazhit, ne kopshtin e shtëpise së Njazi REXHEPIT. Pastaj një grup më i vogël prej nesh shkoi dhe varrosi pese kufomat e bodrumit. Ata u varrosën
në kopshtin e shtëpisë së Naim REXHEPIT. Agim JEMINI i cili ishte nga Celina
shkruajti emrat e viktimave si dhe kohen daten dhe vendin e varrimit. Agimi tani ndodhet ng Zvicer. Një burrë nga Hoca e Vogël, i quajtur Luan KRASNIQI i filmoi 13 kufomat e garazhit në një videokasetë. Gjithashtu një burrë i quajtur Hamdi i fotografoi tg gjithe kufomat. Ung nuk ia di mbiemrin por ai është professor historie dhe është nga Celina. Luan KRASNIQI u vra më vonë. Nuk e di çfare u bë me videokasetën.
Pastaj shumica e grupit shkuan ne shtepine e Nazim REXHEPIT ku pushuan dhe hengren diçka. Babai i Nazimit, Sulejmani dhe disa te tjere shkuan te kontrollonin
shtepite fqinje. Ata u kthyen kur une po laja duart dhe na thane se kishin gjetur shtate
kufoma te tjera ne bodrumin e nje shtepie qe ndodhej rreth 50 metra prapa shtepise ku
ishim ne. Une me Agim JEMININ, Nazimin dhe dy te tjere nga Celina te cilet nuk i njihja, shkuam te kjo shtepi ku pame shtate kufomat. Shtate kufomat ishin se bashku ne
bodrumin e shtepise. Ata ishin te gjithe meshkuj. I zoti i shtepise, Hamzai te cilit nuk ia
di mbiemrin ishte i vdekur se bashku me tre vellezerit e tij dhe tre te tjere. Nazimi i
njihte mire ata dhe m'i tha emrat por une nuk i mbaj mend tani. Te gjithe ata ishin qelluar.
Ishte 31 mars, rreth orgs 05.00. Ne u kthyem në shtëpinë e Nazimit. Hëngrëm diçka pastaj pushuam. Une nuk bera më shume së dy ore gjume kështu qe rreth ores 08.00 u ngrita, pergatita mengjesin dhe i zgjova te gjithe. Pas mengjesit te gjithe e lane shtepine dhe shkuan rreth e rrotull Celinës per të pare per te afermit e tyre. Ne te gjithe shkuam ne grupe te vogla nga tre ose kater. Une shkova me Nazimin, babane e tij Sulejmanin dhe Agimin.
Rreth ores 19.00, prane shtepise se nje burri te quajtur Myftar te cilit nuk ia di mbiemrin, gjetem 28 kufoma. Katermbedhjetë prej te vdekurve ishin te familjes se ketij Myftarit. Po ashtu ishte ekzekutuar edhe nje familje tjeter e tere. Te gjithe ishin qelluar. Kishte burra, gra, vajza te reja, djem dhe madje edhe foshnja. Keto kufoma u
gjetën nga nje grup tjeter te cilet erdhen dhe na treguan. Ne shkuam me ata. Duke i kthyer kufomat nga ana tjeter dhe duke i kontrolluar, zbuluam se nje burre ishte ende gjallë. Ai kishte qene ashtu per shtate dite ose me shumë. Nuk mund të fliste. Megjithatë ai nuk ishte i plagosur rende. Ky burre ishte 57-58 vjef. Ai u qua në shtëpinë e Nazimit. Emri i tij nuk më kujtohet. Pas tri ose katër ditësh ai ishte ne gjendje të fliste. Ai na
tregoi se ata të gjithe ishin qëlluar prej policisë serbe. Ky i shpëtuar është ende në
Kosove. Ne i lamë anetaret e tjere te grupit t'i varrosnin 27 kufomat atje ku ishin.
Duke e quar te shpetuarin ne shtepine e Nazimit, ne gjetem kufomat e dy vellezerve ne kopshtin e shtepise se Jahir REXHEPIT. Nazimi i identifikoi kufomat se ishin Hydajeti dhe Isai. Mbiemrin e tyre e kam harruar. Te dy ata ishin qelluar. Vazhduam per ne shtepine e Nazimit dhe une i informova Sulejmanin dhe Agimin per qfare kishim zbuluar. Agimi po kerkonte kufomat e pese anetareve te familjes se tij, ekzekutimin e te cileve ai e kishte pare me syte e tij. Ne ate kohe ai kishte qene ne kulmin e shtepise se tij.
Ne kontrolluam shtepite, bodrumet dhe kopshtet e Celines dhe ne nje periudhe prej 13 ditesh gjetem dhe varrosem 84 kufoma. Kjo perfshin ata 13 te garazhit dhe pese te bodrumit. Te gjithe ishin ekzekutuar dhe disa ishin djegur pasi ishin vrare. Agim JEMINI regjistroi me hollesi emrat e te gjithe te vdekurve, daten e gjetjes, daten, kohen dhe vendin e varrimit si dhe sa u varrosen bashkerisht.
Nje nate aty nga fillimi i prillit, rreth ores 01.30, ne kohen qe isha ne Celine, dëgjova zhurmen e nje aeroplani qe fluturonte ulet. Pas disa sekondash degjova kater shperthime shume te fuqishme. Te nesermen ne mengjes une, Gazmend MALSORI dhe dhjete te tjere nga Celina shkuam per te parë. Ne shkuam ne fshatin Nagavc qe eshte rreth
kater kilometra larg Celines. Fshati ishte i shkretuar. Gazmendi gjeti nje shtepi krejt te
shkaterruar dhe kater te tjera te demtuara keqazi. Kjo ishte prane shkolles se fshatit. Tjegullat e kulmeve dhe dritaret e shume prej shtepive ishin thyer nga shperthimet. Meqe nuk pame njeri, te gjalle apo te vdekur e lame fshatin dhe u kthyem ne Celine.
Kater ose pese dite me vone ne Celine erdhi nje burre nga Hoca e Vogel. Ai na tha se ne shtepine e shkaterruar kishte kufoma. Ai kishte kaluar atje prane dhe kishte pare diqka. Fshataret nga Hoca e Vogel dhe Krusha e Madhe kishin shkuar ne Nagavc per te
kontrolluar shtepine e shkaterruar. Unë shkova ne Nagavc dhe isha i pranishem kur tri kufoma u nxoren nga shtepia e shkaterruar. Ishin kufomat e tri femijeve. Ata ishin demtuar mjaft keq. Nuk mund t'i shihja dhe u largova. Me vone më treguan se në ate shtëpi ishin gjetur gjithsej tetë femije dhe tri gra. Ata kishin ardhur fillimisht nga Hoca e Vogël për arsye sigurie. Mbiemrat e tyre nuk i di. Edhe motra e babait tim, Sanije
KASTRATI, e cila jetonte në Nagavc, u gjet e vrare në nje shtepi tjetër, e vrarë nga
sulmi ajror. Nuk isha i pranishem ne varrimet e ketyre te vrareve. Besoj se aeroplani qe kreu sulmin ishte serb sepse aeroplanet serbe fluturonin ulet, ndersa aeroplanet e NATO-s fluturonin ne lartesi te medha.
Gjate kesaj periudhe, nje dite, rreth ores 1300-1400, pashe nje automjet te blinduar te gjelber qe arriti ne periferi te Celines prane rruges Prizren-Gjakove. Une ndodhesha lart ne kodra dhe shihja qarte Celinen dhe fshatrat perreth. Pas pak erdhen nje kamion civil, nje ekskavator dhe nje xhip landrover i blinduar. Xhipi landrover ishte i zi. Pashe nja shtate njerez me rroba civile qe zbriten nga kamioni. Ekskavatori filloi te hapte nje grope. Nuk zgjati shume dhe gropat nuk ishin shume te medha. Pastaj kamioni erdhi deri te gropa dhe civilet filluan te shkarkonin kufoma nga kamioni. Nuk zgjati shume dhe mendoj se ne kete varr u varrosen ndoshta vetem pese kufoma.
Pastaj ekskavatori dhe kamioni kapercyen rrugen per ne Celine dhe e njejta gje u perserit edhe nga ana tjeter. Nje varr tjeter i perbashket u hap dhe ne te u futen disa kufoma. Gjate gjithe kohes civilet ishin te rrethuar nga police me automatike. Policet kishin veshur uniforma te kaltra kamuflimi.
Pas varrimeve civilet hipen ne kamion dhe qendruan atje. Me ta ishin edhe disa police. Pastaj automjeti i blinduar dhe xhipi landrover voziten drejt qender se Celines. Gjate rruges pati te shtena ne ajer.Ata voziten drejt xhamise dhe ndaluan prane saj. Ishte afersisht ora 15.00. Policet zbriten dhe hyne ne xhami. Ata ndenjen brenda rreth nje ore. Pastaj ata dolen dhe u larguan rreth ores 16.00. Me tej ata shkuan te kamioni civil dhe ekskavatori. Para se ata te mberrinin te varret e perbashket ndodhi një shperthim i fuqishem dhe xhamia u hodh krejtesisht ne ere. Pastaj te gjithe automjetet voziten drejt rruges kryesore dhe u kthyen majtas ne drejtim te Prizrenit. Njeri nga varret nuk ishte me shume se 300 metra larg nga rruga kryesore Prizren-Ratkovc dhe varri larg nga rruga kryesore.Nja tri dite me vone edhe xhamite ne Bellacerke dhe ne Rogove u hodhen ne ere dhe u shkaterruan. Une e degjova shperthimin qe shkaterroi xhamine e Bellacerkes, meqe ishte vetem nje kilometer larg.
Dikur ne prill takova nje grua te quajtur Hajrije SYLKA, e cila ishte nga Rahoveci. Ajo me tregoi se vajza e saj e martuar, e quajtur Makbule SPAHIU, rreth 32 vjeç, ishte marrë nga kater police dhe dy dite me pas policet i kishn thene asaj se vajza e saj kishte vdekur. Njeri nga policet qe e mori quhej Ljubisha BOZHANIQ. Ai ishte nga fshati Opterushe por ishte polic ne Rahovec. Kufoma e se bijes iu kthye te emes dhe ajo tashme ishte varrosur kur une bisedova me nenen e saj.
Hajrie SYLKA po ashtu me tregoi se dy pleq, prinderit e Ismet TARES ne Rahovec, ishin vrare në te njejten dite me vajzen e saj.
Rreth nje muaj pas shkaterrimit te xhamise se Celines, aty nga fundi i prillit, une gjeta kufomen e nje vajze, rreth 21-2 vjeq. Ishte ne nje dhome në katin perdhes te shtepise se Nuri KELMENDIT ne Bellacerke. Une nuk e njoha ate. Ajo nuk ishte nga Bellacerka. Ajo ishte lakuriq nga mesi lart. Ajo kishte veshur pantallona me pika. Në gjinjte e saj kishte plage thike. Preriet nuk ishin te thella. Pashe se ishte qelluar ne zverk dhe fill poshtë fytit ishte një vrime e madhe e daljes së plumbit.
Gjithashtu poshte gjirit te majte të saj ishte një plage plumbi. Iu kërkova dy personave
qe po kalonin aty pranë (nuk ua di emrat) që të më ndihmonin të varrosnim vajzën. Ne e varrosëm ate ne kopshtin e shtepise se Nuri KELMENDIT po atë dite. Mendoj se ajo nuk ishte vrarë ne shtgpi sepse mbi dysheme poshte trupit të saj nuk kishte gjak.
Rreth tri ditë me vone gjeta trupin e një plake ndoshta 70 vjeç. Kufoma e saj ndodhej ne një fushe ne tokën e Nait FETOSHIT, në rrugën që te gon në fshatin Celine, Ajo ishte e veshur me një xhemper dhe fitjane ngjyre kafe. Ne ije kishte nje vrime plumbi.Ne fillim te majit u ktheva te jetoja ne Bellacerke. Nuk kisha pare polici dhe ushtri
perreth per disa dite. Kisha perdorur dylbite dhe nuk kisha pare levizje. Ne Celine qendrova ne shtepine e Nazim REXHEPIT.
Me 13 maj 1999 vendosa te largohesha nga Kosova per ne Shqiperi. Familja ime
tashme ndodhej ne Shqiperi. Ata ishin larguar me 2 prill. Shkova ne Celine dhe u bashkova me Baki REXHEPIN (vellai i Nazimit), Arben REXHEPIN (vellai i gruas sime) dhe Gazmend MALSORIN. Ne u bashkuam me nje grup me te madh personash qe ishin nga fshati Banje i komunes se Pejes. Ata kishin qene duke ecur per nje kohg te gjate dhe ndaluan ne Celine. Ne i ndihmuam ata dhe pastaj u nisem te gjithe. Gjithsej ishim 45 vete. U nisem rreth ores 09.30 dhe filluam te ecnim drejt Shqiperise.Shkuam ne fshatin Dushanove afer Prizrenit ku gjetem nje traktor me rimorkio. Traktori punonte keshtu qe ne e morem. Te gjithe hipen ne rimorkio dhe une e vozita traktorin. Ne arritem ne kufirin jugosllav ne Morine, rreth ores 17.00. Ketu rojat serbe te
kufirit na pyeten sa ishim dhe nga vinim. U thashe se ne vinim nga Peja.
Gjithashtu na kerkuan dokumentat dhe letemjoftimet. Mendoj se ata moren dokumenta vetem nga pese prej nesh. Une nuk kisha. Ata i hodhen keto dokumenta ne njg zjarr disa metra me tej. Une fola ne emer te gjithe grupit meqë dija ca serbisht. Pas nja 20 minutash u lejuam te kalonim ne Shqiperi.

Fotot qe pershkruajne vendin e krimit.

----------


## fattlumi

*Rrëfimi i Hysni Berishës*

Jam 53 vjeç. Kam lindur ne Suhareke, ne Kosove. Ne Suhareke jetoj me gruan, tri bijat dhe dy bijt e mi. Me 13 qershor 1999 i nisa hetimet e
mia te ngjarjeve te luftes ku jane vrare e debuar familjet shqiptare, dhe u eshte
plaçkitur apo djegur pasuria. Fillimisht i kam nisur hetimet ne baze vullnetare, por
gjate gushtit të vitit 1999, kur u formua Qeveria e Perkohshme e Suharekes, pozicioni im u njoh nga ajo Qeveri dhe që atëhere i kryej keto detyra.
Në Suhareke kam jetuar gjithë jeten, madje edhe gjate luftes, perveç kohes që me ka debuar nga shtepia policia serbe. Më 20 mars l999, OSBE-ja e leshoi Suhareken si pasoje edeshtimit te negociatave midis NATO-s, serbeve dhe shqiptareve. Isha i vetedijshem se punet nuk ishin mire ketu në Kosove, keshtu që vëzhgoja levizjet e ndryshme te forcave serbe ne qytetin tonë ashtu qe te mund t'i informoja njerezit qe jetonin rreth meje. I percillja mediat me kujdes ne shqip edhe në serbisht, dhe me
kujtohen fort mire fjalet e Vojisllav SHESHELIT, kryetar i Partisë Radikale Serbe dhe anetar i parlamentit serb ne Serbi. Ai ishte nacionalist shume i forte per popullin serb. Ai tha, "NATO mund ta bombardojë Serbine, por ku do te mbesin shqiptaret!" Nuk më kujtohet se kur e tha ketë por ishte afer kohes se deshtimit të Rambujes. Me 22 mars 1999, serbët thanë se një civil serb nga fshati Sopi ishte vrarë e pastaj forcat serbe ndermorën aksion ng pjesën e vjetër të Suharekës dhe në atë kohë u vrane 10 shqiptarë civilë, nëntë burra e nje grua, nga disa familje: BYTYQI, MORINA, HOXHA,KRYEZIU. Kufomat e ketyre njerëzve ende nuk janë gjetur.
Më 24 mars 1999, kishte lëvizje të mëdha të policisë rrugëve të Suharekës, ata fillimisht ishin pozicionuar ne shkollë, pastaj e lëshuan shkollen dhe shkuan në drejtim të Rruges se Reshtanit dhe u stacionuan ne Shkollen Teknike. Ndenja zgjuar gjithë naten duke vështruar dhe mund ta dëgjoja zhurmën e aeroplaneve tg NATO-s dhe ne oret e hershme te mëngjesit më zuri gjumi por me zgjoi gruaja ime, e cila me tha se po degjonte të shtëna. Edhe vetë mund t'i dëgjoja ato dhe shikova në drejtim te Suharekes ku ishte Shkolla Teknike, dhe pashë shtëpi në flakë. Pashë gjithashtu levizje te policise me automjete neper rrugen kryesore. Ate dite qendruam në shtepi duke shikuar gjithe kohen, pa i nderruar as rrobat ne rast se na duhej te largoheshim shpejt. Ate pasdite çdo gjë dukej qete perveç levizjeve të vazhdueshme te policise.
Mengjesin tjeter, më 26 mars 1999, rreth orës 08,00 serbet filluan granatimin rreth Suharekës nga kodra prapa qytetit. Kjo kishte qenë gjë e zakonshme prej gushtit te vitit 1998. Tanket dhe Pragat kishin qene në këte vend qe ateherë. Rreth orës 07,00 shikova jashtë shtëpisë sime dhe shihja shumë levizje të policisë nga stacioni i policisë në drejtim të shtepive perballe stacionit. Rreth dy apo tri orë me vonë degjoja të shtena prej një vendi afer stacionit të policisë dhe përballë rrugës nga stacioni i policisë afer shtëpise së Sedat BERISHES. Shihja po ashtu tymin dhe flakën por nuk e dija se çka po ndodhte. Kjo vazhdoi deri në mbrëmje. Ne qendruam në shtëpi gjithe diten dhe ne mbremje, ishim te tmerruar.
Të nesermen, më 27 mars, qëndruam në shtëpi por prapë shihja të njejtën lëvizje te policise poshtë e lart rrugës kryesore dhe nëpër rrugët anësore. Gjatë asaj pasdite shihja policinë që ua vinin zjarrin shtëpive mu në jug të shtëpisë sime ne anen perëndimore të rrugës Prishtine/Prizren. Kisha frike se mund të vinin ne lagjen time. Shtëpia e fundit qe e dogjën atë ditë ishte shtëpia e Banush DAKES; pastaj u bë terr dhe ata u kthyen në stacionin e policise. Nuk e dija se çka u kishte ndodhur anetarëve të familjes BERISHA të cilet ishin vrarë ne këtë kohë. Dola nga shtëpia me familjen time dhe takova fqinje të tjere në bodrumin e Sylë BYTYQIT. Qëndruam aty atë nate. Do të ketë pasur prej 70 deri ne 100 veta që qendruan aty. Qendruam aty' deri rreth orës 01,00 të mëngjesit dhe pastaj vendosëm të dilnim pasi që serbët gjithmonë i ndermerrnin ofensivat në kohën e mengjesit.
Rreth orës 03,00 më 28 mars 1999, dola nga ky bodrum me gruan time, me familje dhe me te tjerët dhe ikëm në një shtëpi rreth nje kiIomter e gjysme larg. Ndenjëm në atë shtepi deri më 3 prill 1999. Në atë dite erdhën paramilitarët serbë në uniforma të kalterta te larme, disa në uniforma të zeza me shamia te zeza në koke dhe me mjekra; disa kishin koka te rruara dhe armë kallashnikovë AK47, thika, dhe armë qe përdoren per te ndezur zjarr. Ndersa na afroheshin, shtinin me armë mbi gjithçka dhe i shihja duke ua futur zjarrin shtepive në lagjen GASHI, e cila tani quhet Lagjja e Re. Do t'i kene djegur perafersisht 50-60 shtepi. I pame duke ardhur dhe te gjithe dolem nga shtepia dhe shkuam ne një fushe. Paramilitaret na rrethuan dhe ne ate kohe të gjithe ishim ne automjetet tona, ne traktorë; do të kete pasur rreth 20 automjete; disa njerëz ishin me këmbe. Të gjithe thjesht u ndalën dhe paramilitaret shkonin nga një automjet te tjetri duke na kërkuar te holla dhe gjëra te vlefshme. Kur iu afruan veturës sime, më urdhëruan të zbrisja nga automjeti dhe më thanë t'ua dorëzoja te hollat, kurse unë u thashë, "Kam vetëm 50 DM me vete dhe këto i kam për ushqim për femijët." Ai tha, "Nxirre kuleten". Kur e nxora që të shihte se kisha vetem 50 DM ai ma mori. Ishte nje paramilitar tjetër rreth 50 metra larg. Edhe ai më kërkoi të holla. I thashë se kolegu i tij i kishte marrë te hollat që i kisha, kurse ai tha, "Nëse nuk m'i jep 1000 marka gjermane per një minutë mund të zgjedhësh se cili femijë deshiron te te vritet. Ende pa u pergjigjur, ai e hapi deren e vetures dhe e kapi Mimozen per krahu dhe e vendosi afer nje muri te nje shtepie dhe prape e perseriti ate qe ma tha. I thashg të priste dhe në atë kohe një person, i cili dukej të ishte komandanti, erdhi andej dhe tha, "çka po ndodh këtu?" Ia shpjegova se ky me
kërkonte të holla dhe se mua nuk më kishin mbetur pasi që paramilitari i meparshëm m'i kishte marrë te gjitha të hollat që kisha. Komandanti pastaj i tha paramilitarit, "Lëshoje femijën". Komandanti pastaj i tha bijës sime te futej në veturë e pastaj i tha paramilitarit, "Ti i di detyrat tuaja, nuk mund të anashkaloni detyrat që ju kam dhënë." Ishte në këtë kohë qe më thanë, 'Per Shqiperi." U nisëm në një autokolonë dhe shkuam në rrugën kryesore. Shihnim shtëpitë duke u djegur. Po i quaj këta njerëz
paramilitarë pasi që nuk ishin polici e rregullt dhe nuk ishin të kgsaj ane dhe nuk i njihja asnjërin prej tyre. Mirëpo, kur arrita te rruga kryesore i njoha disa prej tyre.
Vozitem neper Suhareke dhe autokolona ishte shume e gjate dhe shume njerez na u bashkuan gjatë rrugës; kur ishim afer Korishes, autokolona do të ketë qenë rreth 5  kilometra e gjate. Ne Korishe na ndalen dhe u desht te rrinim aty dy dite e dy nete.
Asgjë nuk na ndodhi diten e pare, por mu pas mesnatës më 4 prill 1999 arritën paramilitarë që erdhën nga drejtimi i Suharekës me dy xhipa. Pesë paramilitarë dolën nga xhipat dhe të tjeret mbetën brenda, dhe këta te pestët shkonin nga një automjet te automjeti tjeter duke plaçkitur nga njerezit te holla dhe gjesende te tjera te vlefshme. Njeri nga paramilitaret erdhi te vetura ime dhe me nxori jashte dhe me pyeti per emer dhe prej nga isha, dhe tha, "A po më njeh?" Nuk e njoha dhe ai pastaj me tha te nxirrja krej çka kisha prej xhepave dhe ai i mori 50DM që i kisha në kuletë. Une mbaja vetëm atë shumë te hollash në rast se dilnin situata te ketilla. Të tjerat i kisha fshehur mirë. Ai ma vuri grykën e armes automatike në qafe dhe kërkoi më shume të holla dhe tha, "Shko te gruaja sepse ajo i ka të hollat". Ai nuk priti, vetem shkonte nga një automjet te tjetri duke i plaçkitur njerëzit. E pashë madje duke rrahur gra nga automjetet e tjera, por ai nuk e preku gruan time. Xhipi u shkonte pas këtyre parainilitarëve. Kur ishin rreth 50 metra para meje u futen në xhip dhe u kthyen ,shkuan në drejtim tg Suharekës në një fshat aty afer, ne Novakë, ku ishin të stacionuar. Më ka treguar vëllai se të tjeret jang plaçkitur pastaj, herët ne mëngjes. Rreth orës 08,00 erdhën prapë me tre xhipa dhe kërkuan nga grupi në të cilin isha unë që t'u japim 4000 marka gjermane. Ne i mblodhëm ato të holla dhe ata i moren nga njëri prej vozitësve dhe u larguan në drejtim të Suharekës.
Rreth orës 09,00, rruges në drejtim të Prizrenit nga Suhareka, policia dhe ushtria ne tanke, praga, kaluan prane nesh dhe dëgjoja se diku po granatohej. Ne nuk na lejuan të lëviznim dy ditë ndërsa forcat serbe vazhduan të udhëtonin nga Prizreni në drejtim të Suharekës. Kur kalonin prane kolonës shtinin mbi ne. E pashë një te forcave serbe që e hodhi nje thikë nga një kamion dhe thika e qëlloi njg plakë në kokë duke i shkaktuar plage. E pashë gjithashtu një vajzë 13 vjeçe që u qëllua me plumb nga automjeti në kalim e sipër. Vajza ishte nga fshati Bukosh dhe u plagos me armë zjarri në boshtin e kurrizit. Disave ua plaçkitën automjetet, njëri sish ishte një kushëri imi, Ismet BERISHA.. Ishte po ashtu një plakë 82 vjeçe e cila vdiq derisa ishim ne këtë vend dhe -na u desh ta varrosnim përbri rrugës. Të nesërmen na u lejua të vazhdonim në drejtim të Shqipërisë. Udhëtuam në drejtim të Prizrenit dhe në hyrje të Prizrenit afer kazermave te ushtrisë na ndalën përsëri dhe, me sa kuptova, duhej të pritnim një autokolone tjetër që po vinte nga Gjakova qe të bashkoheshim. Pritëm rreth një orë dhe pastaj përseri na u lejua të niseshim dhe më vonë i kaluam ata në rrugën e Zhurit afer kompanisë Progres, rrugës për në fshatin Dushanovë. Kolona tani ishte shumë e gjate, rreth 12 kilometra. Kur arritëm te uzina e barnave hasem edhe në nje automjet tjetër i policisë; e njoha njerin nga policët në veture që ishte ish-komandanti i policisë nga Suhareka, Millan SHIPKA. Isha shumg afer vendit ku u ndal SHIPKA dhe foli me njerez ne kolone; ai i urdheroi: "Kufiri eshte i mbyllur, kthehuni ne shtëpitë tuaja.
Pas kesaj njerezit mbrapa meje u kthyen. Pas nje ore ai prape u kthye dhe e urdheroi
te tjeret që te ktheheshin e të shkonin në shtëpite e tyre pasi që kufiri ishte i mbyllur dhe se ishte arritur nje marrëveshje dhe lufta kishte perfunduar. Unë fola me SHIPKEN dhe e pyeta çka do të ndodhte nëse na ndalnin perseri. Ai më tha nëse ndokush më ndal të thosha se SHIPKA na kishte thene të ktheheshim. U zemrova dhe i thashë se nuk po i besoja, kurse ai e nxori armën dhe tha, "Qenke shumë i menqur",më shau dhe pastaj tha, "A po kthehesh apo po të vras." Ai tha, "Askush nuk duhet të kthehej as majtas as djathtas, shkoni drejt nga keni ardhur." U kthyem dhe policia na përcolli deri në dalje të Prizrenit që të mos mund të dilnim nga kolona dhe shkuam drejt e në Suharekë.
Ishte ora 21: 00 kur arritgm në Suharekë. Kishte një patrulle te policisë të qendra tregtare dhe më pyetën se ku po shkoja. U tregova se po shkoja ne shtëpi, e ata më pyetën kush me kishte thenë tg kthehesha, kurse unë u tregova se SHIPKA me kishte thënë. Ata pastaj na liruan dhe na thanë të shkonim drejt e në shtepi, dhe njëri polic që quhet Jovica POPOVSKI ishte agresiv dhe më tha se po gënjeja dhe se ata na kishin dëbuar që të mos ktheheshim më. I thashë se nuk isha vetëm aty dhe se kishte edhe njerëz të tjerë, kurse ai tha, "Mire, mirë, ende kemi kohë që ta shohim këtë punë nesër." U ktheva në shtëpi, dhe shtëpitë afër shtëpisë së vëllait ende po digjeshin, por imja jo. Mirëpo dikush ma kishte thyer shtëpinë nuk ,kishte rrymë në atë kohë dhe nuk desha të hyja brenda para se ta kontrolloja. Shkova në shtepine e kuisheririt prej nga qemë dëbuar dhe e kalova natën atje.
Të nesërmen shkova vetëm në shtëpi dhe e kontrollova çdo kënd të shtëpisë dhe e pashë se çdo gjë ishte shkatërruar dhe plaçkitur. I gjeta tre plumba në barë afër qoshes
së shtëpisë. Shkova dhe e solla familjen në shtëpi. Vazhdimisht kishte polici andejpari dhe më bënin vizita të rregullta, ndërkaq më 7 maj 1999 ishte një grup tjetër
paramilitarësh që erdhën në Suharekë. I numërova-76 xhipa tipesh të ndryshme, të ri e te vjetër dhe me ngjyra te ndryshme. Kishte shumë paramilitarë në këto automjete dhe nuk isha ng gjendje t'i numëroja ata, vetem automjetet e tyre. Këta paramilitarë i plaçkiten shtëpitë në rrugen kryesore, duke i djegur dhe plaçkitur shtepitë në rrugët anësore. Vodhen automjete dhe çkado që gjenin. Erdhën te shtepia ime, të armatosur me arme automatike dhe të veshur ne uniforma te larme te gjelberta dhe ngjyre kafe.
Kishin shamia te zeza ne koke , kurse disa i kishin te bardha. I kishin kokat te rruara dhe
shumica kishin tatuazhe ne duar e disa i kishin në koke, me vizatime te ndryshme. Më kujtohet se kam pare tatuazhe gjarpëri. Më moren në pyetje keta paramilitare, më pyetën per emër duke m'i drejtuar armet. Më pyetën kush ishte në shtepi dhe u tregova se ishte familja ime. Më moren dhe më detyruan të gjeja qirinj dhe ushqim për ta. Më mbajtën si të burgosur, duke m'u kërcënuar me thika dhe duke më thënë se do të prenin dikë me thika. Në këtë kohë unë isha me ta një rrugë afër shtëpisë sime dhe ata morën urdhër te lëviznin, dhe besoj se kjo më shpëtoi, dhe më lejuan të kthehesha në shtëpi te familja ime. Këta paramilitarë qëndruan ng Suharekë dy dite u larguan më 9 maj duke marrë me vete një xhip të blinduar të OSBE-sg ngjyrë portokalli, të cilin e kishte lënë kjo organizatë kur u evakuan. E di nga sa kam dëgjuar dhe parë se këta paramilitarë ndërmorën një ofensivë në Budakovë, komuna e Suharekes, gjate këtyre dy ditëve. Bisedova me disa njerëz në një kolonë që vinte nga drejtimi i Shtimjes, në të cilen kishte gjithsej 50,000 veta, të cilët më treguan se kishin qenë në fshatin Budakovë dhe në fshatra të tjera deri në Shtimje dhe se paramilitarët serbë që sapo e kishin lëshuar Suharekën ishin përgjegjës për ndarjen e burrave nga kolona dhe se i kishin quar disa në burg. Njerëzit nga kjo kolonë kishin kaluar nëpër Suharekë pak kohë para se ishin sulmuar nga këta paramilitarë.
Me 12 maj, po kjo kolonë udhëtoi nëpër Suhareke dhe unë bisedova me disa prej tyre. Ata më thane se i kishin urdhëruar paramilitarët të shkonin në Shqipëri. Mirepo kjo
kolonë ishte ndaluar në rruggn kryesore kur kishin arritur te uzina pjesërisht e ndërtuar
e gomës në fshatin Shirokë ku ishin stacionuar policia dhe ushtria serbe. I kishin mbyllur në atë uzinë dhe të nesërmen u kishin thënë të ktheheshin ne fshatrat dhe komunat e tyre. Ata me automjetet e veta mund të niseshin menjeherë, kurse atyre në këmbë u ishte siguruar transporti, autobuse dhe kamionë. Ata nga komuna dhe qyteti i Suharekes u percollen nga policia dhe u strehuanë ne lagjen time. Ata per të cilet nuk kishte vend ketu u strehuan po ashtu ne fshatin Shiroke. Une kisha mbetur ne shtepine time dhe keta njerez me treguan per kete kur u kthyen.
Ndenjem ne shtepi deri me 21 maj kur erdhen paramilitaret te shtepia ime dhe na urdheruan te largoheshim. Ata qe na urdheruan kete here ishin: Sinisha ANDREJEVIQ, paramilitar vendes nga Suhareka, Mikica PETKOVIQ, vellai i Zoranit dhe një tjeter me mbiemrin Milisav GOGIQ qe ishin nga DB(sigurimi shteteror) nen Mishko NISHAVIQIN. Ishte po ashtu një tjeter me emrin Ramiz qe ishte në policinë e rregullt, dhe ishte edhe një tjeter te cilin nuk e njoha. Ishin ne nje automjet Golf të kuq dhe kishin uniforma tg larme të kaltërta ishin të armatosur me armë automatike. Njerëzit që kishin automjete u urdhëruan t'i bashkoheshin autokolonës prej rreth 5,000 vetave menjehere, kurse ata që nuk kishin automjete të mblidheshin te qendra tregtare, ku po pritnin autobuset qe do t'i çonin për Shqipëri. Njerëzit filluan t'i lëshonin shtëpitë. Unë vendosa të mos i bashkohesha kolonës për shkak të sjelljes ndaj meje dhe familjes sime heren e fundit kur me dëbuan nga shtëpia. U ktheva në një shtëpi tjetër ku ishte edhe një familje tjetër. Paramilitarët vinin në një shtëpi afer nesh që i takonte Xhezair ELSHANIT. Gjatë asaj nate pashë lëvizje të mëdha të policisë dhe e kuptova se ishte shumë rrezik te qëndronim aty. Mëngjesin tjetër u ktheva në shtëpinë time dhe mora ca ushqime dhe më zunë te njëjtët paramilitarë që u kishin dhënë urdhër të gjitheve të largoheshin disa jave më parë. Ishte ANDREJEVIQI qe foli me mua dhe më mori në pyetje. Më pyeti pse isha larguar dhe pse nuk ia kisha përfillur urdhërat që të ndihmoja në mbylljen e istikameve që kishte hapur UçK-ja. Kjo bisedë kishte ndodhur me 10 maj 1999. Pesë serbët që i kam përmendur pak më parë ishin ata që më kishin urdhëruar dhe unë nuk i kisha përmbushur. Një tjetër që ishte me te tha, "Kemi punë të tjera." ANDREJEVIQI më tha, "Shihemi kur të kthehem." Pastaj ata shkuan dhe unë u ktheva te gruaja ime dhe i tregova se duhej të niseshim, dhe me familjen time dhe dy familje të tjera në tri automjete u nisëm rrugës kryesore në drejtim të Prizrenit. I zumë dy autobusë që po i  përcillte policia. Në autobusë dukej se kishte të burgosur dhe automjetet kishin tabela regjistrimi nga Mitrovica.
Arrita te shtëpia e tezes së gruas sime në Prizren dhe atë mbrëmje po i shikoja lajmet në shqip ku u tha se te burgosurit nga Smrekonica ishin përcjellë për Shqipgri. Ndenja në këtë shtepi deri me 13 qershor 1999. Ate ditë shkova pas KFOR-it gjerman,
që ishin futur në Kosovë, deri në fshatin Gjoniq ku është tash baza gjermane e ku u ndalën ata, kurse une vazhdova per ne shtëpinë time.
Kur erdha ne shtepi pashe forca serbe, UJ, MPB, paramilitare dhe civile serbe duke u nisur ne drejtim te Shtimjes dhe ne drejtim te Serbise.
Ishte rreth ores 15,00 ate pasdreke qe shkova te vendet ne te cilat e dija se ishin bere masakra dhe i nisa hetimet e mia. Vendi i parë ne te cilin shkova ishte kafeneja ku ishin masakruar familja BERISHA. Shkova te dera e hyrjes se kafenese ne pjesen veriore te qytetit te Suharekes. E pashe se kafeneja ishte djegur, te gjitha dritaret ishin thyer. Pashe po ashtu njolla te kuqe ne te kaltert ne kornizat e dyerve dhe te dritareve. Kishte qenë nje nxemese brenda kafenese ne murin ne anen e majte qe ishte djegur
pjeserisht dhe ne pjesen që nuk ishte djegur poashtu pashe njolla me ngjyre te
ngjashme. Kishte pasur po ashtu nje friz qe kishte njolla me ngjyre te ngjashme si dhe
nxemesja dhe kornizat e dritareve dhe deres. Kishte copa betoni ne dysheme, muret ishin djegur por shihja shenja plumbash mbi mure dhe kishte karikatore dhe gezhoja brenda dhe jashte kafenese. Pashe po ashtu njolla pusesh te thara te kesaj lende te
kuqe ne te kaltert në shtegun e shtruar me beton. Ishte nje grope rreth 80cm. me
80cm. jashte deres e mbuluar me nje kapak prej metali me vrima ne te, Pashe gezhoja plumbash brenda kesaj grope ne te cilen po ashtu kishte keso substance te thare me te
njejten ngjyre. Kishte gjurme kembesh ne toke me njolla me ngjyre te te njejte(gjaku kur thahet pas nje kohe merr kete ngjyrë). Kishte shume kuti gezhojash ne toke, kishte aq shume s'mund te ecje pa shkelur mbi to. Pashe një numer shishesh parfumi te metalta ne tokë midis kafenese, nuk me kujtohet
Kjo eshte parafSrsisht krejt çka me kujtohet tani. Pastaj kam ecur neper qendren tregtare ne drejtim te lagjes se familjes BERISHA dhe pashe çka dukeshin si gjurme kembesh me njolla gjaku, dhe pastaj hasa edhe ne nje pus qe dukej se ishte gjak i thare rreth 40 metra me larg. Afer ishte nje xhemper, i cili ishte me ngjyre te bardhe dhe dukej se kishte vija te zeza. Ky xhemper eshte identifikuar me vone nga Xhelal BERISHA, vellai i Nexhatil, i cili me tregoi se i takonte gruas së Nexhmedin BERISHES, Lirijes. Ky identifikim do te jete bere diku ne korrik 1999 pasi që fola me Xhelalin, i cili më tregoi se ai e kishte marrë
xhemperin pasi që ishte kthyer ne Kosovë. Pusin e gjakut të tharë ma ka identifikuar
Vjollca, e cila më tha se ajo kishte folur me gruan e Nexhmedinit, Lirijen, në kafene para se te nisnin te shtënat dhe ajo i kishte thënë se ai ishte vendi ku kishte mbetur i
shtrirë burri i saj. Pastaj kam shkuar prapa shtgpisë se Nexhatit dhe Fatonit dhe pashë
hi, rroba tg djegura, një orë dore monedha te hollash jugosllave dhe pjesë të një ashti
te fortë që ishte djegur, rreth 4 deri 5 cm. Pashë shenja plumbash në mur
mbrapa shtepisë, rreth 5 deri ng 6 dhe ato ishin midis 20 cm deri në një metër mbi
tokë. Kishte po ashtu njolla spërkatjesh gjaku dhe vija gjaku prej vendit ku ishin
shenjat e plambave ng mur. E pashë po ashtu se pullazi i kësaj shtëpie ishte djegur;
shkova te dera kryesore e shtëpisë dhe pashë ushqim dhe mbeturina në dysheme. Nuk guxoja të hyja brenda në shtëpi.
Shkova te shtëpia e afërt e Vesel Shaban BERISHES, por nuk gjeta asgjë përveç nje jorgani qe ishte ne tokë. Prej aty shkova te shtëpia e Hamdi BERISHES, të njëjtën gjë e bëra edhe aty, nuk hyra brenda në shtëpi, vetëm shikova perreth. Nuk gjeta asgjë aty. Vazhdova në oborrin e Avdiut dhe as aty nuk gjeta gjë, pastaj shkova në oborrin e Musliut ku gjeta shumë fotografi tg shpëmdara nëpër oborr. Kishte albume familjare me fotografi.Pashë rroba që ishin hedhur jashte shtëpisë, po ashtu kanaçe te zbrazura dhe të mbushura ushqimi, në të cilat kishte pasur mish derri. Nuk besoj se ka pasur shqiptarë në atë shtëpi pasi që shqiptarët muslimane nuk hanë mish derri, dhe po ashtu policia serbe nuk do t'i' lejonte të zhvendosurit në atë pjesë te qytetit pas masakrës. Kishte po ashtu shishe të zbrazëta të alkoholit. E gjeta edhe një shkop për ecje që ishte identik me ate që e kisha gjetur jashtë pica-barit. Lidhur me këtë shkop, që të dy Musliu dhe Hanumshahja i kishin thyer këmbët në kohë te ndryshme, ndërkaq që të dy i përdornin këta shkopinj per t'u ndihmuar në te ecur.
Pastaj shkova te varrezat e BERISHEVE dhe pashë se shumg varre të reja islhin bëre atje desha te shihja nese mund të identifikoja ndonjerin prej tyre. Besoj se kishte 34 varre te reja atje, secili e kishte një derrase qe e shënonte varrin. Ne disa nga keto derrasa disa e kishin inicialin e parë dhe mbiemrin, disa kishin NN (i panjohur). E kontrollova secilin varr per te pare nese mund te gjeja ndonje varr me mbiemrin BERISHA, por nuk e gjeta asnje me ate mbiemer. Shkova ne pjesen tjeter te varrezave ku 32 viktima te luftes ishin varrosur dhe ato ishin shenuar me NN. Kjo ishte krejt çka bera ate dite u ktheva ne shtepi. Vazhdova me kete hetim te krimeve ne komunen e Syharekes gjatë muajve që pasuan dhe edhe sot e kësaj dite i vazhdoj këto hetime.

*Rrëfimi i Shyhretes*

Jetoja ne Suhareke me burrin tim Nexhat BERISHA, 43 vjeç, dy vajzat tona, Majlinda BERISHA lindur me 26 maj 1983 dhe Herolinda BERISHA lindur me 26 dhjetor 1985. dhe dy djemte tane, Altin BERISHA lindur me 6 janar 1988 dhe Redon BERISHA lindur me 23 maj 1997. Shtepia jone ishte pertej rruges nga shtabi i policise se Suharekes.
Shtepia kishte dy hyrje, njera ne te majte dhe tjetra ne te djathte. Une me familjen time jetonim ne anen e majte te shtepise dhe nipi i Nexhatit, Faton BERISHA jetonte ne anen e djathte te shtepise. Fatoni jetonte atje me nenen e tij, Fatime BERISHA, 48 vjeç,dhe dy djemte e tyre, Ismet BERISHA lindur me 9 shtator 1996 dhe Eron BERISHA 10 muajsh, lindur ne 1998.
Ne vitin 1998 Organizata per Sigurimin dhe Bashkepunimin ne Evrope (OSBE) erdhi ne zonen e Suharekes. Ata qendronin dhe punonin ne hotelin Boss, ne Shiroke, Suhareke, me pak se tre kilometra larg nga jetonim ne. Nga fundi i 1998 OSBE-ja kontaktoi me burrin tim dhe Fatonin dhe i pyeten nese ata ishin te interesuar ta jepnin shtepine tone me qera. Ata pranuan dhe OSBE-ja i mori banesat tona me qera.
OSBE-ja e perdori banesen tone si shtab dhe zyre operative ndersa banesen e Fatonit si vend fjetje per tre anetare. Shefi quhej RUFUS dhe atje punonin shume punonjes duke perfshire dhe rojet per sigurimin qe ishin personel vendes. Ata u futen ne shtepine tone me 26 dhjetor 1998 dhe vajzat e mia dhe burri im shkonin tri here ne jave dhe pastronin shtepine. Shtepia jone ishte vetem njera nga nje numer shtepish qe perdoreshin nga OSBE-ja ne zonen e Suharekes por shtepia ime ishte e vetmja qe perdorej si zyre. Familja jone u vendos me prinderit e mi ne Mushtisht, rreth 9 kilometra larg dhe Fatoni e dergoi familjen e tij te axhallaret e tij.
OSBE-ja u largua nga zona e Suharekes me 20 mars 1999. Ata moren disa kompjutera dhe gjera te tjera dhe gjithashtu mbyllen me qeles dy dhoma ne katin e dyte te cilat ata perdornin si zyra dhe ata nuk lane qelsa. OSBE-ja e kishte parapaguar qerane e muajit mars dhe gjithashtu ata kishin parapaguar edhe rojet per sigurimin per te ruajtur shtepine. Por nuk jam e sigurte se ne çfare kohe saktesisht ishin paguar rojet.
Burri im shkoi ne shtepi dhe me vone me tregoi se rojet per sigurimin ishin atje. Ndonese rojet duhej ta ruanin shtepine gjithe diten ata i thane burrit tim se kishin frike. Rojet u larguan nga shtepia ne oren 15,00. Burri im ndenji atje deri ne oren 22,00 dhe ai shkoi ne te djathte te shtepise dhe fjeti ne shtepine e Fatonit .Rreth tri jave me pare OSBE-ja e kishte leshuar pjesen qe perdorte si vend fjetjeje keshtu qe Fatoni dhe familja e tij ishin kthyer tashme.
Te dielen, me 21 mars1999, rreth ores 12,00, burri im me thirri ne telefon dhe me tha te kthehesha ne shtepine tone me femijet. Babai im Rrahman SHALA na qoi ne shtepi me makinen e tij. Gjate rruges ne kaluam prane Ballkan Hotel i cili eshte hoteli ku qendrojne refugjate serbe nga Bosnja dhe policia qendronin atje perpara gjate gjithe kohes. Une i thashe babait tim se une mendoja qe po na ndiqte nje makine e policise dhe ai e ngadalesoi shpejtesine per te pare nese ishte keshtu. Edhe makina e policise e ngadalesoi shpejtesine. Me kujtohet se une mendova se policet mund te mendonin qe po voziste burri im sepse ai e kishte perdorur makinen e babait tim per tre muajt e fundit. Nuk di si ta shpjegoj, thjesht ndjeva frike sepse kur OSBE-ja ishte aty policet serbe nuk ishin kaq te keqinj por qekur ata ishin larguar ishte ndryshe. Ne te gjithe e dinim se serbet i urrenin verifikuesit e OSBE-se.Babai im na zbriti ne oborrin tone dhe u kthye per ne shtepi. Me vone ai me tregoi se e kishte ndjekur e njejta makine policie deri ne fshatin Shiroke qe, eshte fshati i pare jashte Suharekes. Ai me tregoi se ata kishin qelluar ndaj makines por ai mund ta tregonte me mire se une se çfare ndodhi. Ne shkuam ne pjesen e shtepise se Fatonit dhe ndenjem per nje ose dy ore atje. Pastaj vajzat e mia dhe une shkuam ne banesen tone dhe filluam pastrimin. Perpara shtepise ishte nje roje i cili ishte Rom shqiptar qe thirrej "Zeqa" dhe ai me tha te mos frikesohesha ne rast se policet do te vinin ne shtepi sepse tashme ata kishin qene dy here ate dite. Ai tha se policet ishin thjesht te shqetesuar nese ne po na "bezdiste" UÇK-ja. Kurse une mendoj se policia erdhi ne shtepi per te pare nese ne ishim
kthyer. Policia nuk erdhi ate dite.	
Ate dite ose te nesermen, nuk jam e sigurte kur nje nga rojet i punesuar nga OSBE-ja
e pyeti burrin tim ku ishte aparati fotokopjues i OSBE-se dhe ai i tha atij se ai e kishte levizur qe te mos luanin femijet me te. Burri im e kishte ftuar ate ne bodrumin e baneses se Fatonit. Ishte e çuditshme qe nje roje bente nje pyetje te tille.
Ne e pastruam shtepine dhe i hoqem perdet per t'i lare sepse donim te hynim brenda sa me shpejt. Ne po qendronim me Fatonin dhe familjen e tij dhe çdo dite vazhdonim te pastronim. Te merkuren, me 24 mars 1999, degjuam se serbet kishin hyre ne shtepine e Murat SUKES dhe kishin vjedhur sendet personale te verifikuesve te OSBE-se te lena nga ata, te cilet kishin ndenjur ne shtepine e SUKAJVE para largimit. I thashe burrit tim se isha e frikesuar se ne shtepine tone do te vinte policia serbe.
Gjate te merkures kishte shume levizje te policise serbe si dhe te automjeteve te policise.. Une dhe burri im po flinim ne dhomen e perparme te baneses se Fatonit dhe une u zgjova disa here gjate nates dhe pashe se kishte shume levizje te policise dhe ushtrise serbe, Gjate gjithe dites dhe naten pashe tanke, autobuse plot me police, "Pinzgauere" dhe automjete ushtarake. Disa prej tankeve ishin te gjelber njengjyresh dhe disa te tjere kishin ngjyre kamuflimi te gjelber. Po keshtu ishte edhe me
dhe automjetet ushtarake. . Ata voziten gjate gjithë nates.Ne disa nga keto automjete kaloi pranë dhe ne te ishin disa njerez dhe ata kishin shami te kuqe,me kujtohet qe djali im Altini me tha se ai mendonte se ata dukeshin si "Ninja". Mendoj se ata ishin te veshur me kamuflim te gjelber ose te kalter te mbyllet. Mbaj mend qe pashe nje xhip te zi pa targa dhe me dritare te erreta. Mbaj mend se njerezit thoshin se keta persona ne keto xhipa thirreshin "Dora e Zeze".
Kurdohere qe kjo kolone ndalonte gjate dites vija re se personat me shami te kuqe benin
shume zhurme dhe qendronin ne kembe brenda ne autobus dhe gjera si keto. Kishte autobuse te tjere ku dukej se ishin ulur ushtare te cilet dukeshin shume serioze dhe shume me te qete.
Gjate ofensives se pare ushtarake serbe ne zonen e Suharekes, ne korrik 1998, me  kujtohet qe prane shtepise pashe afersisht 200 meshkuj serbe. Ne ate kohe, ne zonen e
Suharekes pati djegje ne fshatra dhe disa nga keta persona me vone dogjen shtepi ne zonen ku jetoja une. Me kujtohet se disa nga burrat kishin shami te kuqe ose te zeza ne koke dhe unifoma kamuflimi, mendoj ne ngjyre te gjelber. Ata pinin raki nga shishet, bertisnin dhe pellitnin si lopet.
Te enjten, me 25 mars 1999, rreth ores 17: 00, trokiti dera e parme dhe une u ngrita nga shtrati dhe shkova te hapja deren. Te dera ishin tre police serbe te cilet me drejtuan automatiket drejt kraherorit. Nje polic shume i gjate dukej se komandonte sepse vetem ai fliste. Ata ishin te veshur me uniforma kamuflimi te gjelbra dhe ne supin e djathte kishin nje shenje dalluese te bardhe. Mbi shenjen dalluese mund te kete qene nje simbol i kuq/ikalter por nuk me kujtohet. Po ta shishja perseri do ta dalloja. Mendoj se keta police nuk ishin nga Suhareka sepse une nuk i njoha ata. Njeri nga policet kishte doreza te zeza.
Polici i gjate me ngacmoi ne kraheror me fundin e armes se tij dhe me bertiti ne serbisht, "Ku jane mysafiret tuaj ? Ku jane amerikanet/ Ku eshte NATO-ja?" Ai sillej shume egersisht dhe shante shume. Pastaj me pyeti ku ishte burri im dhe me tha ta therrisja menjehere. Burri im erdhi te dera dhe policet e moren ate jashte dhe shkuan drejt baneses sone. Ata me thane te mos levizja dhe te mos largohesha nga shtepia.
Pashe se rreth 20 metra larg qendronte nje tank i madh qe kishte shtepine nen shenjester.
Ata shkuan ne banesen tone dhe me vone burri im me tregoi se ata kishin kontrolluar te gjithe sirtaret dhe raftet dhe kishin gjetur disa fotografi qe OSBE-ja u kishte bere shtepive te djegura. Buri im me tha se ata kishin filluar ti hakerreshin atij per shqiptaret qe kishin kerkuar amerikanet per mbrojte. Policet nuk kishin mundur t'i hapnin dyert e kyçura te zyrave te OSBE-se ne katin e siperm keshtu qe ata i shkelmuan ato. Kur ata kishin thyer nje nga dyert ata kishin gjetur nje parzmore dhe helmeta ne dhome dhe keshtu ata kishin filluar ta rrihnin burrin tim me armet e tyre dhe me karrike. Policet i
kishin bertitur dhe e kishin share burrin tim dhe e kishin goditur me sa fuqi kishin. I degjoja policet nga vendi ku isha,"burri im me vone me tregoi çfare kishte ndodhur.
Kur burri im po keqtrajtohej njeri nga policet erdhi ne banesen e Fatonit dhe filloi te kontrollonte neper sirtare dhe rafte. Ai pyeti çfare kishim atje dhe une i thashe se kishte vetem rroba femijesh. Pas pak kur ai po largohej ai gjeti prane njeres prej dyerve çanten e Sebahetes. Ai e kontrolloi dhe gjeti kuleten e saj dhe barna mjekesore per femijet Ai i mori keto gjera dhe pa se ne kulete nuk kishta asgje keshtu qe ai i hodhi ate dhe ilaçet ne shkalle. Ai me thirri atje dhe ne shkuam poshte ne bodrum. Ai me tha se jeta e burrit tim ishte ne rrezik dhe me pyeti nese kisha nga "keto". Duke ferkuar gishtat me beri te kuptoja se e kishte fjalen per para. Une shkova dhe mora 1000 DM nga Sebahetja dhe ia dhashe atij. Ai kerkoi me shume por une i thashe se nuk kishim me dhe keshtu ai u largua nga shtepia.
Pasi u largua ai une qendrova te dera e pasme per te pare çfare do te benin me burrin tim. Atje po qendronte nje polic i shkurter të cilin nuk e kisha pare me pare dhe ai ishte me kemishe te hapur dhe une pashe pese ose gjashte thika te lidhura te rreshtuara mbi kraharor. Une nuk e njihja ate por po ta shoh perseri do ta njoh. Ai vrapoi drejt meje duke thene ne serbisht "Pa ta shoh kete gruan se qenka e bukur". Ai e tha kete ne nje menyre provokuese. Polici me thikat vrapoi drejt meje dhe une vrapova per t'i ikur atij.
Polici te cilit i dhashe parate vrapoi pas tij dhe e kapi prej krahu. Per dy hapa do te me kishte kapur. Polici qe mori parate i tha policit me thika, "Zarko. Zarko. Eja ketu". Ai e terhoqi ate nga krahu dhe ata shkuan drejt baneses sone ku ende ndodhej burri im.
I mbaj mend te gjithe policet perpos atij te gjatit i cili dukej me normal. Ata i leviznin
syte ne nje menyre te çuditshme sikur te ishin djaj. Dukej sikur kishin marre stimulant ose diçka sepse nje qenie njerezore nuk sillet ashtu.
U ula per nje çast sepse isha shume e frikesuar dhe pastaj u ktheva dhe qendrova te dera e perparme. Pashe se tanku ishte ende atje dhe tani ne oborrr ishte nje kamion. Policet po ngarkonin gjera nga shtepia jone mbi kamion. Policet vodhen shume aparate te vlefshme si televizore. kompjutera dhe ngrohes, gdo gje qe ata mund te mbartnin. Kur une po i shikoja njeri nga policet me beri shenje te hyja brenda. Une shkova ne katin e siperm me femijet te cilet po qanin. Ata ishin te frikesuar dhe po me thoshin, "Mami ata do ta vrasin babane tone".
Kunata ime Fatimja dhe une shkuam drejt deres se perparme dhe ne ate kohe pame
tre policet e pare me burrin tim qe po vinin drejt baneses se Fatonit. Polici me doreza te
zeza e goditi burrin tim ne shpine me kondakun e automatikut dhe ai ra pertoke prane
deres. Pastaj polici e goditi me shkelma. Burri im u ngrit ngadale ne kembe dhe ata hyne ne shtepi. Vura re se burri im ishte rrahur dhe fytyra e tij ishte e gjitha e mavijosur.
Polici i gjate na tha te gjitheve ne qe te uleshim dhe tha ne serbisht, "Na jepni te holla ndryshe do t'ju vrasim dhe do t'ju djegim shtepine me gjithe femijet tuaj. E shihni tankun?! Do t'jua hedhim shtepine ne ere". Ne ate çast mbaj mend se degjova femijet qe po qanin ne katin e siperm. Burri im me tha se ata donin para sepse ata mendonin se kishim shume nga qe kishte qene OSBE-ja. Burri im tha se ata duan para ndryshe do te na vrasin te gjitheve.
Fatimja kishte ca para ne gjoks dhe ajo u orvat te nxirrte disa kartmonedha por polici me doreza te zeza i hodhi duart ne gjoks dhe ia rrembeu te gjitha parate. Me kujtohet qe polici me dorëza te zeza tha ne serbisht diçka te tille si, " Prit. Prit. I marr une parate".
Sipas mendimit tim ai nuk ishte serb sepse dukej se e kishte te veshtire te fliste serbisht. Dukej se ishte rus. Une flisja rusisht po qysh atehere kam harruar shume.
Une kisha 3000 DM ne gjoks dhe ia dhashe policit me doreza te zeza sepse isha shume e frikesuar Fatimes i tha polici me doreza te qendronte atje dhe na tha mua dhe burrit tim te shkonim lart. Ne shkuam lart dhe Fatimja me vone me tregoi se policet kishin shkuar ne bodrum dhe kishim marre aparatin fotokopjues dhe disa gjera te tjera. Gjithsejt ne ate dite u dham 50,000 DM.Ata u larguan dhe une pashe se te gjithe policet ne oborr po i hidhnin letrat e OSBE-se ne ajer dhe oborri u mbulua me leter te bardhe. Mendoj se atje ishin te pakten 15 police dhe mbaj mend se ata te gjithe ishin mjaft te rinj, 18-30 vjeç, perveç policit me doreza te zeza i cili ishte pak me i vjeter dhe me i egri. Ata bertisnin ne serbisht gjera si, "Tani do te vije NATO-ja t'ju shpetoje." dhe " Tani mund te vije babi Klintoni t'ju shpetoje."
Nuk njoha ndonje nga policet perveç atyre qe kam permendur dhe nje polic bjond i cili punonte ne stacionin e policise se "Mushtishtit. Babai im, Rrahman SHALA e di emrin e tij sepse ai jeton ne Mushtisht. Une e di se edhe vajza ime me e madhe e njihte ate polic sepse ajo me tregoi se ai polic hipte ne autobusin qe kishim ne perdite. Mendoj se mund t'i njoh te tjeret po t'i shoh perseri. Me ne fund ata u larguan rreth ores 06,30-07,00.
Te gjithe ne ishim shume te frikesuar te qendronim ne shtepine tone keshtu qe ne
shkuam ne shtepine e axhes se burrit tim, ne shtepine e Vesel BERISHES e cila ndodhet
rreth 30 metra mbrapa banesave tona. Ne donim te iknim por gjate gjithe nates degjuam te shtena pushkesh dhe kishim shume frike te largoheshim nga shtepia. Ishim kaq te frikesuar sepse e kuptuam gjendjen ne te cilen ndodheshim. Ndjeheshim si te zene ne gracke dhe gjithe ajo qe donim ishte te iknim qe andej dhe te shkonim ne nje vend tjeter. Ne shtepi ndodhej e gjithe familja ime te gjithe njerezit e shtepise se Fatonit dhe te gjithe keta njerez qe do te permend. Keshtu gjithsej ishin keta njerez duke perfshire dhe veten;
Nexhat BERISHA 43 vjeç, burri im,
Majlinda BERISHA lindur me 26 maj 1983, vajza jone,
Herolinda BERISHA lindur me 26 dhjetor 1985, vajza jone,
Altin BERISHA lindur me 6 j anar 1988, djali yne,
Redon BERISHA lindur me 23 maj 1997, djali yne,
Faton BERISHA rreth 27 vjeç, nipi i burrit tim, 
Fatime BERISHA 48 vjef, e ema e Fatonit, 
Sherine BERISHA lindur ne shkurt 1982, motra e Fatonit,. 
Sebahete BERISHA 25 vjeç, gruaja e Fatonit, 
Ismet BERISHA lindur me 9 shtator 1996, djali i Fatonit, 
Eron BERISHA 10 muajsh, lindur ne 1998, djali i Fatonit, 
Hava BERISHA 60 vjeç, gruaja e Veselit,
Sedat BERISHA 44 vjeç, djali i Veselit,
Bujar BERISHA 40 vjeç, djali i Veselit, 
Nexhmedin BERISHA 37 vjeç, djali i Veselit, 
Flora BERISHA 38 vjeç, gruaja e Bujarit,
Lirije BERISHA 24 vjeç, gruaja e Nexhmedinit e cila ishte shtatzane 8 muajshe 
Vjollca BERISHA 37 vjeç, gruaja e Sedatit, 
Dafina BERISHA 16 vjeç, vajza e Sedatit, 
Drilon BERISHA 14 vjeç, djali i Sedatit, 
Gramoz BERISHA 9 vjeç, djali i Sedatit, 
Vlorjan BERISHA 17 vjeç, djali i Bujarit, 
Edon BERISHA 14 vjeç, djali i Bujarit, 
Dorentina BERISHA 4 vjeç, vajza e Bujarit,
I zoti i shtepise Vesel BERISHA vendosi te qendronte ne qytet dhe prandaj nuk e kaloi naten ne shtepi. Ne do te bashkoheshim me ate por te shtenat gjate nates na penguan te largoheshim. Nga ata qe fjeten ate nate ne shtepi vetem tre njerez shpetuan nga ajo qe ndodhi me pas.Ne mengjes ne pame se dy tanke kishin qendruar mbi shtepi dhe te dy topat ishin drejtuar nga shtepia e Veselit.
Te premten, me 26 mars 1999, rreth ores 12,20 pashe nje numer te madh njerezish qe po dilnin nga stacioni i policise qe ishte pertej rruges. E mbaj mend oren sepse une pyeta Sedatin dhe ai pa oren e tij dhe me tha 12,20. Ishin rreth 30 vete, disa me rroba civile dhe te tjere me uniforma policie. Policia ishte me uniforma kamuflimi te kalter te mbyllet ose uniforma kamuflimi te gjelbra. Kishte edhe persona qe dukeshin si rezerviste paramilitare. Paramilitaret kishin veshur uniforma kamuflimi te kalter te mbyllet. Te gjithe personat me uniforme kishin kapele me ngjyre te njejte me uniformen. Te gjithe ata kishin automatike. Ata vraponin ne nje pozicion luftimi agresiv, duke i mbajtur armet para vetes, per te shtepia e Ismet KUCIT dhe bertisnin. Mbaj mend qe djali i Sedatit, Driloni, i tha te atit., "Shiko qenka edhe Zorani ne ate grup, ai i trashi." Sedati pa jashte nga dritarja dhe tha, " Jane te gjithe nga Suhareka.
Zorani ishte atje me dy vellezerit e tij." Te gjithe, burra, gra dhe femije u frikesuam shume. Gati sapo me binte te fiket kur Sedati me dha nje qetesues qe te mblidhja veten. Ndoshta kjo mund te me kete shpetuar jeten. Ata vrapuan per ne shtepine e Ismet KUCIT por une isha krejt e sigurte se shtepia ishte e zbrazet.
E ema e Fatonit, Fatimja na tha se te shtepia jone kishte police dhe ajo do te shkonte te hapte deren. Ajo u largua dhe une e pashe ate te hynte ne shtepi nga dera e pasme. Pak kohe me vone degjova tri te shtena pushke dhe une e Sebahetja filluam te klithnim sepse menduam qe kishin qelluar Fatimen. Pashe kur shtepise sone i doli flaka. Shkova dhe pashe djalin tim Redonin qe po flinte.
Gjeja tjeter qe me kujtohet eshte nje serb qe bertiste ne shqip, "Bujar, ku je?' E njoha
nga zeri se ishte nje serb qe quhej Zoran. Ky eshte personi per te cilin flisnin Driloni dhe Sedati. Zorani fliste shume mire shqip dhe ai kishte vozitur autobusin shqiptar.
Mendoj se e kishte mbiemrin diçka si" POPOVIQ". Babai i tij quhej Laza dhe nena e tij quhej Vera. Te emen e tij e njihja mjaft mire. Ajo eshte e gjate me floke bjonde, eshte grua trupmadhe dhe shpesh e therrisnin " Vera e Lazes". Zorani jetonte ne nje apartament ne Suhareke.
Me kujtohet nje incident per te cilin me tregoi burri ku te gjithe grate serbe te Suharekes kishin marshuar ne rrugen kryesore duke mbajtur automatike si proteste per vrasjen e tre policeve serbe. Ishte janari ose shkurti 1999. Vera theu dritaren e nje automjeti te OSBE-se dhe hipi permbi. Shoferi i automjetit i cili ishte nje gjerman me emrin Jimmy ose Frank nuk e di çfare, voziti dhe Vera ra .nga makina dhe theu hunden. Jimmy flinte te shtepia e Veselit.
Pastaj Zorani bertiti ne serbisht, " Ku i ke amerikanet e tu? Dil jashte." Ai bertiste dhe shante. Ne fillim doli nena e Bujarit, Hava, qe te fliste me Zoranin. Te gjithe meshkujt dhe femijet shkuan poshte ne bodrumin e shtepise. Une u drejtova drejt deres se perparme dhe e degjova Zoranin qe bertiti ne serbisht, " Ku eshte Bujari? Nxirre ate ketu." Ai e perseriti kete duke bertitur dhe duke share ne serbisht.Sedati dhe te gjithe meshkujt e tjere ne bodrum po thoshin se ne nuk kemi asnje rruge
tjeter perveç se te dalim ndryshe ata do te na djegin te gjalle ne kete shtepi. Havja hyri
ne shtepi sepse ata i thane asaj te largohej dhe Bujari doli jashte dhe e pyeti Zoranin ne shqip, " Qfare do?" Ne ishim duke dale jashte dhe une po kerkoja femijet e mi dhe çdokush thoshte, " Shpejt, shpejt." Degjova dy te shtena pushke dhe gruaja e Bujarit,Flora bertiti,"Ma vrane Bujarin." Ishte me keq se ne filma. Te gjithe po vraponin dhe kishte shume peshtjellim. Ne te gjithe ishim kembezbathur se nuk
kishte kohe te mbathnim kepucet. Ne dolem me vrap nga pas dhe u drejtuam drejt shtepise sone. Une pashe se ne ishim rrethuar nga policia, nga civile dhe rome. Me shume se 30 vrapuan per te shtepia e Ismet KUCIT. Ata ndaluan meshkujt. Une e njoha personin qe ndaloi burrin tim Nexhatin. Ai thirrej " MISKOVIQ" dhe ishte pronari i Boss Hotel. Ai kishte veshur nje uniforme krejt te zeze. Eshte i shkurter, i shendoshe dhe me mustaqe. Ai po qendronte te dera e perparme e shtepise sone.
Njeri nga policet e mbertheu Fatonin prej dore dhe nena e Fatonit, Fatimja, u orvat te futej midis policit dhe Fatonit. E njejta gje ndodhi kur ata kapen Nexhmedinin. Gruaja e tij Liria qe ishte shtatzane, u perpoq te hynte midis tyre. Sedati filloi te vraponte por policet e ndoqen ate dhe une nuk pashe me nga ajo ane. Une degjova "MISKOVIQIN"qe i bertiti Nexhatit," Le te vijne NATO-ja dhe amerikanet t'ju shpetojne tani.
Une isha ne rruge dhe e shihja çfare po ndodhte. "MISKOVIQI" dhe Zorani dukej se kishin komandant. Mbaj mend se dy vellezerit e " MISKOVIQIT" ishin atje. Njeri nga ata ishte roja e OSBE-se i cili pyeti per aparatin fotokopjues dhe vellai tjeter qe mendoj se punonte ne autoshkolle, nuk jam e sigurte.
Mbaj mend qe pashe nje kamion te verdhe te zbrazet para shtepise sone dhe para kamionit ne toke dergjej permbys nje burre trupmadh. Ai kishte veshur nje pulover me ngjyre ushtarake dhe une nuk e di kush ishte. Perreth kamionit qendronin rome me rroba civile.
Ne ate çast une mbaja prej dore djalin me te madh timin Altinin dhe vajza ime Majlinda mbante djalin tim me te vogel Redonin. Degjova "MISKOVIQIN" qe i tha Nexhatit, "Ngriji duar lart." Kur ai e beri kete, "MISKOVIQI" e qelloi tri here ne shpine. Mendoj se mund te kete qene revolver por nuk jam e sigurte. Vajza ime Majlinda klithi me ze shume te larte, "Babi." Femijet e mi e donin burrin tim edhe me shume se me donin mua. Ne ate çast mbaj mend se kur Nexhmedini dhe gruaja e tij Liria pane se çfare ndodhi me burrin tim Nexhatin filluan te vraponin. Nexhmedini po e terhiqte gruan e tij prej dore dhe nje nga civilet bertiti ne serbisht, "Qelloni.çfare prisni?"
Me vone degjova se vellezerit Agron dhe Bardhyl BERISHA e pane te gjithe atë qe ngjau nga shtepia e tyre. Ata ishin fshehur ne shtepine e tyre prej policise. Eshte shume afer shtepise, vetem tre metra larg. Kete e degjova nga Reshat BERISHA dhe gjithashtu nga motra e gruas se Bardhylit, Shasena ZHURI e cila erdhi pas disa ditesh dhe me pa ne nje fshat ne Kosove kur po sherohesha nga plaget.
Pastaj filluan te shtena panderprerje dhe u krijua shume rremuje
Duke ikur te shashtisur nga te shtenat ne drejtime te ndryshme ne ndaluam te vendi qe kishte qene kafene shqiptare dhe atje gjetem tre familje te tjera BERISHA. Ato ishin familjet e kusherinjve te burrit tim. I njihja te gjithe ata por nuk jam e sigurte per emrat e tyre. Ata po qendronin para kafenese e cila eshte afro 70 metra nga shtepia ime. Grate dhe femijet nga shtepia jone ishin atje dhe brenda nje minute Majlinda dhe dy djemte e mi erdhen nga nje drejtim tjeter. E pashe se Altinit po i rrithte gjak dhe e pyeta çfare kishte ndodhur. Ai me tha se ata e kishin qelluar ne dore dhe ne kembe por nuk ishte per t'u shqetesuar. Serbet kishin qelluar kunder femijeve te mi kur ata po largoheshin me vrap. Zemra i rrihte shume shpejt dhe fytyren e kishte ende te zbehte.
Djali i Bujarit Floriani i tha te emes, Flores, "Mami a e pe se si e vrane babin?" Flora i tha, "Qfare te bejme? Shpresoj te te kem ty te pakten." Ne ate çast arriti Liria, gruaja e Nexhmedinit. Ajo me tha, "Eja se axha Nexhati po te kerkon per ndihme." Ajo e kishte fjalen per Nexhatin, burrin tim. Pastaj ajo i tha Havase, "Eja se Nexhmedini po vdes." Ajo na tregoi se kur po largohej me vrap me burrin e saj Nexhmedinin, ata e qelluan ate dhe ai ra per toke. Ajo tha se u shtir si e vdekur dhe pastaj me vone u largua me vrap.Ne ate çast i thashe Lirise, "Nuk mund te vi sepse do te me vrasin dhe une nuk mund t'i le femijet e mi pa baba dhe pa nene."
Liria dhe Havaja shkuan te ndihmonin burrat e plagosur por policia kishte arritur dhe ata na bertiten ne serbisht te hynim brenda. Une nuk i pashe ata sepse isha pas turmes por jam krejt e sigurte se ishte zeri i Zoranit qe na bertiste dhe na shante. Ai tha, " Nuk do te ketë shqiptare te gjalle. Ne do t'i eliminojme ata." Ne hyme brenda dhe u ulem kur ata hyne dhe filluan te shtinin ndaj nesh. Ishte pa nderprerje. Nuk e di se sa ishin ata qe po shtinin por ishte pa nderprerje. Nuk degjova asnje klithme femijesh. Une isha pothuajse pas grupit dhe para meje ndodhej nje tavoline dhe djali im Altini ishte prane meje. U godita ne shpatullen e djathte dhe rashe pertoke. Kur mbaruan se shteni ata dolen jashte dhe i degjova qe po flisnin por nuk mund te them se çfare po thoshnin. Disa prej njerezve ishin ende gjalle, madje as te plagosur. Nuk e di se si shpetuan. Atje ndodheshin 40-50 njerez, shumica gra dhe femije, ishin vetem kater meshkuj. Nderkohe Vjollca ishte e shtrire para meje me djalin e saj me te vogel Gramozin. Havaja dhe Edoni dergjeshin prane Vjollces. Ata ishin ende gjalle. Havaja po renkonte.
Edoni i tha Vjollces, "Ata vrane mamin dhe Dorentinen." As Driloni nuk ishte plagosur dhe ai i tha te emes, Vjollces, "Dafina po qendronte ulur dhe ata e vrane." Vjollca me tha mua, "Shyhrete, shih si po renkon Dafina ime." Kur pashe nga pas une e pashe ate te shtrire mbi shpine duke renkuar. Ajo ishte vajze shume e gjate. Femijet e mi Majlinda dhe Redoni nuk ishin plagosur dhe as Sebahatja me djemte e saj, Ismetin dhe Eronin nuk ishin plagosur.
Ne ate çast Redoni po i thoshte Majlindes, "Dua te shkoj te mami." Une isha e shtrire me kembet midis Sebahates dhe Majlindes. E mora Redonin nga Majlinda dhe nxora nje shishe qumesht qe kisha ne pantallona dhe ia dhashe Redonit. Pasi i dhashe qumesht
Majlinda e mori Redonin dhe tha se ajo do te kujdesej per te dhe une do te kujdesesha
per Altinin. Pastaj Majlinda tha, "Mami shih si e kane vrare Herolinden." Kur e pashe Herolinden ajo ishte shtrire permbys dhe une pashe pese apo gjashte vrima plumbi. Ajo ishte shume e shendetshme dhe une i pashe mishin qe i varej.Ata duhet te na kene degjuar kur po flisnim sepse erdhen te dera dhe hodhen nje si granate dore ne dhome. Nuk mbaj mend ndonje shperthim por une u ktheva te shikoja femijet e mi. Pashe djalin tim Redonin te ulur atje i mbuluar me gjak dhe ai mbante ende shishen e qumeshtit. Pashe Majlinden me gjysme kafke. Pashe Sebaheten po ashtu me gjysme kafke. Me kujtohet vetem qe degjova Majlinden dhe Sebaheten qe thane
njehere "Uff". E preka djalin tim me te vogel Redonin ngadale me kembe po ai kishte vdekur. Ata po hidhnin diçka nga dera dhe ata ishin te sakte sepse goditnin kokat. Ata nuk u futen brenda por ndenjen te dera. Dy femijet e Sebahetes, Ismeti dhe Eroni ishin ende gjalle, ata po qanin. Ismeti trevjefar po qante dhe po therriste emrat e te gjitheve dhe kerkonte uje. Ai thoshte, "Mami me dhemb kemba."
Pasi hodhen keto gjera, serbet u larguan nga pragu i deres. Une ndodhesha e shtrire ngjitur me inxhinierin Hajdin BERISHA dhe gruan e tij qe ne e therrisnim "Lika".
Eronin e kisha midis kembeve te mia sepse une nuk mund ta levizja krahun e djathte dhe doja ta mbroja ate. Ajo e vendosi ate midis kembeve te mia dhe mendoj se Ismeti kishte vdekur sepse nuk po e degjoja me. Pashe se gjysma e dores se Eronit ishte keputur dhe mishi i varej.
I degjova serbet qe po bisedonin dhe njeri nga ata tha diçka per vendosjen e trupave tane
ne kamion. Kokat e Vjollces dhe te Altinit ishin prane times dhe une une u thashe atyre se ata do te na vendosnin ne kamion dhe se ata nuk duhej te leviznin dhe duhej te shtireshin si te vdekur. Vjollca ishte plagosur ne kembe. Pastaj serbet erdhen perseri.
Ata e goditen Eronin me ate sendin qe ata hidhnin. Ai send me goditi ne kofshen e djathte dhe e pershkoi kemben time dhe goditi Eronin. Eroni nuk levizi me. Mendoj se ai vdiq sapo u godit. Nuk e di çfare hidhnin por sapo goditnin dike, ai ose ajo vdiste menjehere.
Me vone e kuptova se isha goditur edhe ne stomak por ne ate kohe nuk e kuptova. E di se kur isha ne kampin italian ne Kukes ata hoqen shrapnel nga stomaku im dhe e fotografuan dhe thane se ishte nga nje granate.
Ata hyne ne dhome dhe filluan te ngarkonin trupat ne kamion dhe mbaj mend se ende degjoja njerez qe renkonin. Inxhinieri ngriti koken dhe u tha atyre ne serbisht, "Ju lutem, do t'ju jap sa para te doni sepse une dhe gruaja ime jemi te vetmit qe kemi mbetur gjalle nga familja jone." E ndjeva se trupi i "Likes" u hodh perpjete sikur ta kishin goditur me nje nga ato sendet qe ata hidhnin. E degjova renkimin e saj dhe nuk degjova me asnjerin prej tyre. E pse do t'i linin te jetonin, ata i moren parate dhe tani po merrnin edhe shpirtin.
Ata e moren Altinin dhe e terhoqen zvarre dhe njeri nga ata tha se ai ende po merr fryme dhe mendoj se ata hodhen nje nga ato si granata. Degjova qe ai leshoi nje tingull dhe kaq ishte e gjitha. Ata me terhoqen prej krahesh e kembesh dhe une i mbajta syte te mbyllur dhe gojen paksa te hapur aq sa te merrja fryme. Mbaj mend se kur po me terhiqnin njeri nga ata tha ne serbisht, "Jete e ndyre. Qfare jete eshte kjo? Nuk duroj dot me keshtu." Ai tjetri qe po me terhiqte thoshte, "Nxito, nxito. Duhet ta pastrojme kete vend." Nuk i njoha zerat e tyre. Ata me vendosen mbi nje lese dhe hoqen dy zinxhire floriri nga qafa ime pasi gjeten dhe zberthyen kapesen. Pastaj me hodhen ne fund te kamionit. Une doja te bertisja, "Ju fashiste. Ju çetnike. Jam ende gjalle. Me qelloni edhe njehere." Por une nuk isha e
gatshme per t'u dorezuar.
Rashe mbi disa kufoma dhe vura re se kufoma e Sebahates ishte poshte meje dhe siper meje ata hodhen vajzen time Majlinden. Kur mbaruan ata mbyllen perden e kamionit dhe kamioni u nis. Nuk merja dot fryme nga kundermimi i gjakut dhe i kufomave. Kur  hodha syte pashe trupin e djalit tim Altinit dhe i thirra me ze te larte per te pare nese ishte gjalle por atehere pashe se koken e kishte te hapur. Syte dhe gojen poashtu i kishte te hapur.
Ne ate çast Vjollca duhet te me kete degjuar dhe ajo ngriti koken dhe tha, "Shyhrete gjalle je?" Une u pergjigja se isha ende gjalle por se ata kishin vrare Altinin tim. E pyeta se nese ishte Gramozi gjalle dhe ajo u pergjigj, "Po." Ajo tha, "Te shkretet ne. Nuk na ngeli me asgje per te humbur. Ata i vrane te gjithe," Pas pak kamioni ndaloi dhe une degjova nje ze gruaje qe tha, "Biri im a mbaruat pune?" Ai u pergjigj, "Po." Ajo tha,"Rruge të mbare." Zeri tingelloi i njohur dhe une mendoj se ishte "Vera e Lazes", nena e Zoranit. Une e kam permendur ate me pare kur ajo theu hunden. Kur kamioni u nis perseri Vjollca tha, "A e degjove? Ishte Vera gruaja e Lazes." Vjollca e njihte ate shume mire sepse ato ishin rritur bashke ne Suhareke. Mashkulli qe tha, "Po" tingelloi si Zorani. Nuk jam e sigurte sepse isha shume e zemeruar dhe e tronditur por mendoj se ishte ai.
Kerkoja per burrin tim ne kamion por nuk e pashe ate dhe i thashe Vjollces, "Mbase Nexhati eshte ende gjalle." I propozova asaj qe te hidheshim nga kamioni. Ajo tha, "Jo nuk duhet te hidhemi sepse kamioni po shkon shume shpejt, por kur te na varrosin ne duhet te arratisemi nga plehrat. I thashe, "Po te na varrosin mbi ne do te jene gjithe keto kufoma dhe ata do te hedhin plehra permbi dhe nuk do te kete asnje rrugedalje per ne."
Gjeta vajzen time Herolinden prane fundit te kamionit e cila dergjej ne buze dhe perballe saj ishte nje grua me gjinj te zbuluar dhe e gjitha ajo qe pashe ishte se ajo kishte te mbathura te kuqe. Nuk i pashe koken apo kembet e kesaj gruaje sepse mbi te kishte kufoma te tjera.
Vjollca me pyeti se si do te hidheshim nga kamioni. Une i thashe asaj jo nga anet sepse do te na shihnin nga pasqyrat, por nga pas. Ne mbulesen e kamionit ishte nje fije nga pas keshtu qe une kontrollova nese dikush po ndiqte kamionin. Isha kaq e plagosur saqe nuk mendova per te, thjesht u hodha. Kur rashe, plagosa ballin. Me vone e kuptova se isha hedhur ne fshatin Malesia e Re dhe isha ne rrugen kryesore nga Suhareka ne Prizren. Nje plak te cilin e takova me vone ne Kukes me tregoi se ai me kishte pare kur rashe nga kamioni dhe i kishte thene dy djemve te rinj te shkonin me vrap dhe te me
vendosnin ne makine. I degjova ata duke thene ne shqip, "Eshte e plagosur. Eshte e plagosur." Ata me quan me makine ne nje shtepi aty afer dhe me vendosen ne oborrin e shtepise dhe nje grua me mbuloi me batanije. Keta tre meshkuj folen me kunatin tim, Xhelal BERISHA ne kampin ne Kukes. E njoha gruan sepse isha rritur me te ne fshatin Mushtisht, por nuk e mbaj mend emrin e saj.
Te rinjte me çuan me makine ne nje fshat tjeter te quajtur Greikoc ku une u mjekova. Ndjeja shume te ftohte, si ne ethe. Mjeku ishte nga fshati Dushanove por une nuk e di emrin e tij. Ne krah me vendosen nje serum. Me vone arriten dy makina te ushtareve te UCK-se dhe ata me çuan ne fshatin Budakove
qe te sherohem. "Shiko çfare me bene serbet. Jo vetem mua por ata i vrane te gjithe femijet e mi." Doktori me qepi krahun dhe vetullen. Ai me mjekoi plaget dhe ne trupin tim kishte 12 plage. Kur isha atje takova babane dhe nenen time.
Plaget qe kam marre ate dite jane keto: nje plage plumbi ne shpatullen e djathte, cope granate ne stomak e cila u hoq me nderhyije kirurgjikale por une mendoj se ka ende, copa e granates
pershkoi kofshen time te djathte dhe nente plage te tjera me te lehta mbi kembet e mia
dhe nje ne shpine. Ka shume copa granate ne gjithe shpinen time te cilat jane ende. Qepje ne vetullen e djathte.Kur me moren ushtaret ne Greikoc une i pyeta nese ata do ta ndiqnin kamionin nga i cili isha hedhur qe te gjenin ku do t'i varrosnin kufomat e familjes sime. Pesë dite me pas erdhi një e ushtar dhe me tregoi se ne zonen e Lubizhdes ishin dy varre masive dhe ushtaret i kishin shenuar varret. Tani se fundi une zbulova se babai im e di per varret por ai nuk e dinte se edhe une e dija. Une ndenja ne Kosove edhe nje muaj e gjysme dhe më në fund kalova kufirin shqiptar ne Morine, ne nje te marte, ne maj por daten nuk e mbaj mend. Gjate ketij nje muaj e gjysmge më ndodhen shume gjera të tmerrshme. Jeta ishte shume e vështirë dhe kishte shumë pak ushqim. Ne lëviznim shume rreth e rrotull per t'i shpetuar granatimit te vazhdueshem dhe ishim gjithmong tg rrethuar.
Me kujtohet veçanerisht nje dite kur mu desh te ecja shume dhe isha shume e semure. Ne ndodheshim ne nje lume i quajtur Lumi i Vogel i Vraniqit dhe gjithe diten ra shi. Ne ndenjem atje gjithe diten dhe ne mbremje shkuam ne nje shtepi. Te nesermen hipem ne
traktore dhe shkuam tek nje lum afer fshatit Buzhale. Ndenjem atje afro dy jave dhe perjetuarn disa dite shume te keqija. Shpesh u granatuam dhe mbaj mend nje vajze 16 vjeç qe vdiq prej frikes. Mbaj mend se ne ate vend vdiqen edhe disa foshnja. Ne ate vend u çmend edhe vajza e axhes sim Avdylit, Vjollca KOLLGECI. Tani ajo eshte 20 vjeç dhe jeton ne Shqiperi me te atin por ajo zere se nuk eshte gjalle.
Une pata nje dite tjeter shume te veshtire, ishte dita qe donim te kalonim ne Shqiperi. Meshkujt vendosen te dorezoheshin te serbet dhe ata vendosen nje çarfaf te bardhe ne krye te traktorit. Keshtu ne kaluam prane fshatrave Buzhale, Vraniq dhe arritem ne Bukosh dhe atje policet serbe qe ishin te shkolla e fshatit dolen dhe na ndaluan. Perreth nesh kishte shume te shtena dhe granatime. Kishte shume peshtjellim, policet bertisnin dhe mua sa nuk me pushoi zemra. Nuk munda te duroja me dhe zemra me rrihte fort. Te tjeret me hodhen uje dhe ajo ishte nje dite shume e veshtire per mua, po aq e veshtire sa dita kur vrane femijet e mi. Pastaj njeri nga policet iu afrua traktorit dhe pyeti çfare po benim aty. Nena ime ma fshehu fytyren qe te mos me njihnin. Nena ime e njohu policin i cili ishte mjeku nga Mushtishti me uniforme policie.
Ata filluan te na bertisnin dhe kerkonin para dhe flori. Ata i bertiten meshkujve dhe i pyeten ku ishte UCK-ja. Ata moren axhen tim Isuf KOLGECIN, i cili voziste traktorin, se bashku me disa nga miqte e tij. Po ashtu ata moren disa te rinj dhe te reja dhe i çuan ata ne shkolle. Nga shkolla u degjuan shume te shtena. Menduam se i kishin vrare. Babai im voziste traktorin qe ishte pas nesh. Nje polic e kapi babane nga krahu dhe kerkoi para por babai im i tha se ai nuk kishte sepse ishte pensionist. Ne traktorin qe voziste babai im ishte nje nuse e re, Zelfije KOLGECI me nje femije dy vjeç. Ajo nxori 100 DM dhe tha, "Lere te qete. Une nuk mund ta vozis traktorin." Ata e lane babane tim te shkonte. Te gjithe grate dhe femijet po bertisnin.
Motra e nuses Vlora GASHI ishte ne traktorin tim dhe ajo po qante sepse ata do ta merrnin atë. Vlora u pagoi atyre 100 DM qe ta lironin motren e saj, Zelfijen. Me vone degjova se grate u çuan ne shkolle, u zhveshen, ju moren parate dhe floriri dhe pastaj u liruan. Pashe shume gra qe dorezuan flori me grushta.	
Policet kapen nje djale 13 vjefaç nga traktori jone , e vendosen ate te vendi i shoferit
dhe i thane se ai do ta voziste traktorin. Ai nuk dinte si ta voziste traktorin keshtu qe babai im i tregoi se si duhej bere. Ne nje çast ai per pak sa nuk e permbysi traktorin ne ane te rruges por babai im u hodh brenda dhe na shpetoi. Nusja e dinte si ta voziste traktorin keshtu qe e mori ajo.
Kur arritem ne fshatin Sopje, hasem ne nje person te veshur me uniforme te gjelber njengjyreshe dhe me vone babai me tha se ai ishte nga ai fshat. Ai e pyeti babane tim ku po shkonim dhe babai i tha se nuk e dinim. Pastaj ky individ i tha babait tim te shkonim ne Shqiperi dhe po te ktheheshim ata do te, "...na prisnin kokat." Ne vazhduam gjate
rruges dhe pas pak arriten axha im dhe miqte e tij te cilet ishin çuar ne shkollen e Bukoshit. Ata thane se meshkujt me te vjeter ishin liruar por te rinjte dhe te rejat ishin çuar ne sbkolle dhe ata nuk i pane me.
Ne vazhduam drejt kufirit shqiptar dhe polici serb na ndaloi dhe pyeti ku ishin meshkujt tane. Pastaj polici tha, "Tani do t'jua tregoj " Ai urdheroi policet e tjere te pergatisnin armet dhe na urdheroi neve te dorezonim letemjoftimet. Ne ate çast njeres nga grave me te vjetra i ra te fiket dhe polici i hodhi uje ne fytyre dhe i tha ne shqip, "Pse frikesohesh?
Nuk do t'ju bejme gje. E shikon, pushka nuk ben gje." Ata na lane te kalonim ne Shqiperi.
Serbet e fshine historine duke shfarosur familje te tera Ata nuk lane as fotografite e femijeve tane. Burrat dhe femijet tane ishin ne lulen e moshes dhe ata nuk donin te vdisnin. Te gjithe burrat tane ishin te arsimuar, ata ishin intelektuale dhe po keshtu te gjithe femijet tane ishin studente te shkelqyer. Dua te kthehem ne Kosove, por veten ne qoftese atje nuk jetojne me serbe. Me kane treguar se Vjollca dhe Gramozi shpetuan dhe jane ende ne Kosove.


Fotot qe ilustrojne rrefimet me larte

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...evendi0014.jpg

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...evendi0003.jpg

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...evendi0002.jpg




vazhdon me rrëfime tjera.....

----------


## Brari

tmerr..

a dihet kush jan ata policet ?
po ai (komandanti) qe dinte shqip ?

rrefimi i shyhretes.. 
cfar tmerresh kan pa ata njerz..



edhe i here Lavdi e mirnjohje Klintonit  e Natos.. qe me ne fund nderhyne e shpetoj pjesa tjeter e popullit.. 
ngushllime familjareve te atyre qe u masakruan barbarisht..

----------


## fattlumi

Brari pershendetje,nje pjese e serbeve lokal dinin mire shqip dhe me mobilizimin e serbeve ne vitin 1998-99 nje pjese e ketyre serbeve lokal qe jetonin ne Kosove edhe moren detyra komanduese per te vrare shqiptaret,pasiqe edhe njihnin mire terrenin dhe poashtu deshironin te jene ne balle te per te shprehur urrejtjen shtazarake ndaj shqiptareve qe deri dje kishin qene fqinje.
Sa i perket rrefimit te Shyhretes,disa serb jane arrestuar,mirepo sa vlen kjo kur lexohet ky rrefim se qka i ndodhi asaj familje.Edhe nese arrestohen 1000 serb ,kjo nuk do mund te qetesonte zemren e Shyhretes.

*Rrefimi i Mustafe Drages-Leqinë*

Leqina eshte nje fshat me rreth 100 shtepi. Para luftes ne lagjen Shmigiq te Leqines kishte rreth 10 shtepi serbe. Marredheniet ndermjet nesh dhe atyre ishin te mira dhe paqesore. Nuk kishte probleme.
Ne veren e 1998, ne qershor policet serbe hyne ne rajon dhe vendosen postblloqe. Situata u tendos. Here pas here ata granatonin fshatrat dhe disa njerez u vrane. Shume njerez u larguan per te qene te sigurte. Disa shkuan ne Mal te Zi dhe disa ne Mitrovice. Ne u larguam nga shtepia jone per afro tre muaj. Une dhe gruaja shkuam dhe ndenjem ne Mitrovice ndersa djemte dhe vajza ime shkuan ne Mai te Zi. Kur ne Kosove hyri OSBE-ja, ne u kthyem ne shtepi. Kjo ishte ne tetor 1998. Situata ishte ende e tendosur dhe e rrezikshme.Policia dhe postblloqet ishin ende atje.
Me 25 mars 1999, diten pasi NATO kishte filluar bombardimet kunder serbeve, serbet filluan te granatonin Leçinen dhe fshatrat e tjere fqinje. Ata granatonin prej Belices dhe Padalishtes. Granatimi vazhdoi panderprere gjithe diten deri naten.
Mengjesin e neserm, me 26 mars, granatimi filloi perseri para se te agonte. Pashe forcat serbe qe po afroheshin. Pashe shtepi ne flake. Ne mengjes i dergova djemte e mi dhe vajzen time ne Izbice. Une dhe gruaja zbritem ne bodrumin e shtepise dhe atje ndenjem deri ne oren 17,00. Pastaj vendosem te largoheshim. Nuk morem asgje me vete, perveç rrobave qe kishim veshur. Ne shtepi lashe dy makina dhe nje traktor. Ne shkuam ne kembe drejt pyllit qe te mos shiheshim nga serbet.Ne te njejten kohe edhe fqinjet e tjere po largoheshin. Ashtu si ne edhe ata po ecnin ne kembe drejt pyllit. Disa fshatare perdoren traktoret me rimorkiot e tyre dhe keshtu munden te bartnin ushqime dhe rroba. Ne te gjithe po shkonim ne Izbice sepse menduam se do te ishim me te sigurte. Izbica ndodhet ne nje lugine midis malesh, rreth kater kilometra larg nga Leçina.
Kur arritem ne Izbice rreth ores 17,30, pashe mijera njerez te grumbulluar ne nje fushe mu jashte fshatit. Gjate gjithe kohes vinin gjithnje e me shume refugjate. Ishte ftohte dhe lageshti per shkak te shiut qe ra ne daten 27. Toka ishte me balte. U ulem rreth e rrotull mbi tulla ndersa disa njerez gjeten sane per t'u ulur. Ne fushe kishte edhe foshnja vetem disa javesh.Ata qanin prej urise dhe te ftohtit. Gjate tere dites e nates degjonim zhurmen e granatimit te rende. Ishte i panderprere. Gjate dites, ne daten 27 pashe se fshatrat rreth Izbices po digjeshin dhe pikerisht Broja, Vojnika, Bllozina, Klina e Poshtme, Jashanica dhe Ozrimi. Ishim te gjithe te shqetesuar dhe te frikesuar per fatin tone. Te rinjte duke perfshire edhe djemte e mi shkuan ne pyll. Ata u strehuan atje per disa jave.
Gjate nates se 27 marsit nuk mundem te flinim prej zhurmes se granatimit. Ndenja zgjuar gjithe naten, Me 28 mars ishte e diele dhe Dite Bajrami. Rreth ores 10,00 pashe forcat serbe qe po afroheshin drejt nesh ne kembe. Ata erdhen nga te gjitha anet. Ne ishim te rrethuar. Mund te them se ata ishin 300 vete.Pashe se disa ishin te veshur me uniforma te kalterta kamuflimi dhe te tjere kishin uniforma te gjelbra kamuflimi. Kur u afruan, ata qe pashe kishin prane supit fjalen serbe "MILICIJA" keshtu qe sipas meje ata duhet te kene qene te gjithe police. Te gjithe ata ishin te armatosur deri ne dhembe, me mitraloze, automatike dhe pistoleta ne kellefe. Ata kishin rripa fishekesh rreth kraherorit dhe mbi supe. Ata te gjithe dukeshin te rinj, rreth moshes 30-32 vjeç, te shendetshem dhe fizikisht te afte.Kur na arriten, gjeja e pare qe bene ishte te ndanin burrat nga grate dhe femijet. Djemte nen 13 vjeç i lane me nenat e tyre. Pastaj na kercenuan dhe na kerkuan te holla. Ata thoshin " Na jepni nga 1000 DM qe te mos ju djegim shtepite" Kerkuan nga 50 DM qe te mos digjnin traktoret. Pashe madje edhe disa police duke bere me shenje nga femijet dhe duke kercenuar se do t'i qellonin po te mos u jepeshin te hollat. Pashe shume njerez qe iu dorezuan te holla atyre. Nje polic me kerkoi te holla po une nuk kisha asgje qe t'i jepja. I thashe se nuk kisha dhe ai me goditi me automatikun e tij mbi syrin e majte. Nuk ishte goditje e forte por me dhembi.
Burrat u urdheruan te shkonin ne rruge dhe u detyruam te uleshim dhe formuam dy rreshta. Ata na pyesnin me tallje si per shembull " Ku eshte Thaqi? Ku eshte NATO ? Ku eshtë Klintoni ?" U urdheruam t'i hidhnim kapelat tona pertoke, t'i shkelnim dhe t'i vinim prape ne koke. Ato u ndoten dhe u bene me balte. Shume prej nesh kishin kapelen e bardhe tradicionale,plisat. Po ashtu ne u urdheruam te therrisnim "Rrofte Serbia" dhe " Rrofte Millosheviqi".Grate dhe femijet u çuan me tej dhe atyre u thane te ecnin drejt Turiqefcit. Nje polic, ai qe dukej me i vjetri, filloi te na numeronte. Pastaj duke udhezuar me dore ai na ndau ne dy grupe, duke thene se grupi ku isha une do te shkonte ne lindje dhe grupi tjeter ne perendim.
Grupi ku isha une kishte rreth 70 njerez. Pastaj na thane te ecnim drejt drejtimit qe na kishin thene. Policet na percollen. Ata ishin rreth dy tre metra larg nesh. Ishte organizuar qe per çdo pese prej nesh te ishte nje polic.
Policin qe na numeroi dhe na ndau mund t'a pershkruaj si; rreth 50 vjeç, afro 1,75 m i gjate, i shendoshe, rreth 70 kg. Mendoj se kishte mustaqe. Ai kishte veshur uniforme kamuflimi te kalter dhe helmete te kalter prej çeliku. Nuk ia pashe ngjyren e flokeve. Mund t'a njihja/mund te mos e njihja ate perseri. Kisha frike t'a shihja ate ose ndonjerin prej tyre nga afer sepse kisha frike mos me vrisnin. Per kete arsye nuk mund te them nese kishin shenja apo emblema ne uniforma apo te jap nje pershkrim te mire te ndonjerit prej tyre.
Do te thosha se ecem jo me shume se 500 metra perpjete kodres drejt pjeses lindore te lugines. Jo shume larg pashe tanke ne pyll. Pastaj nje polic bertiti "Ndalni shkerdhata. Kthehuni me fytyre nga ne" Ne u kthyem. Policet ishin vetem tre metra larg. Mund te them se ata ishin gjithsej 30 vete. Jo te gjithe ishin perballe nesh. Policet perballe hapen zjarr sapo ishim kthyer me fytyre nga ata. Ne nuk ishim ne rreshta te rregullt, ishim perzier. Une qendroja aty nga mesi i grupit. Me kujtohet qe ne te djathte kisha Hajriz DRAGEN. Sapo filluan te shtenat une rashe me fytyre ne toke. Hajrizi ra siper meje. Ai ishte goditur. U perpoqa te mos levizja fare. Te shtenat vazhduan nje deri ne dy minuta. Ishte zjarr i panderprere. Degjova ofshamat prej dhimbjes te atyre qe u goditen nga plumbat. U hap zjarr me automatike dhe mitraloze. Plumbat goditen te gjithe ata qe ishin rreth meje po une as u godita e as u plagosa. Me ruajten Hajrizi dhe Zoti. Ndenja shtrire pa levizur ndoshta rreth 20 ose 30 minuta. Gjate kesaj kohe degjova zjarr automatikesh diku me larg dhe pashe polcet qe po i vinin zjarrin shtepive ne Izbice nga fillimi i fshatit e me tej. Kur isha ende i shtrire pertoke, Hajrizi qe ishte ende gjalle kerkoi uje. Nuk mund te beja asgje per ta ndihmuar.Pasi u sigurova se çdo gje ishte ne rregull u zvarrita drejt pyllit te aferm ku takova te shpetuarit e tjere nga ekzekutimi. Une takova Hajzer DRAGEN nga Leçina, Musli HAJREN nga Klina, Sadik TAHIRIN nga Broja, Sheremet KRASQIRIN nga Vojnika dhe Rustem MALUSHIN nga Ozrima. Rustemi ishte plagosur.
Ne ndenjem ne pyll ate nate dhe po ashtu dhe gjate dy diteve te ardhshme. Policia ishte ende ne Izbice. Policet u larguan nga Izbica te marten ne mbremje, me 30 mars dhe mengjesin e neserm kudo ne ate vend erdhen njerezit per te varrosur te vdekurit. Perveç burrave te vrare ne gjetem ne fushe te traktoret, kufomat e dy pleqve dhe dy plakave. Njera nga plakat ishte djegur mbi rimorkio. Ajo kishte qene e paralizuar dhe nuk mund te ecte. Quhej Zoje OSMANAJ. Ishte 70 vjeçe dhe ishte nga Izbica. E varrosa ate bashke me tre te tjeret atje. Degjova se serbet i kishin vrare ata sepse asnje prej tyre nuk mund te ecte.. Ne fushe duhet te kene qene 200 traktore dhe rimorkio te djegura.
Ate dite dhe te nesermen u varrosen 144 kufoma gjithsej. Disa kufoma ishin gjetur ne pyll dhe ishin varrosur atje. Nje burre nga Izbica e fali fushen e tij per varrimin e viktimave. U shenuan te gjithe emrat e viktimave dhe per çdo emer u caktua nje numer. Keta numra u vendosen mbi copat e drunjta te ngulura ne krye te varreve. E di se tri viktima u moren prej familjeve te tyre pe t'u varrosur ne Kllodernice. Sadik XHEMAJLI, i cili ishte komandanti i atjeshem i UçK-se perpiloi nje liste te hollesishme.
Degjova se me 10 maj serbet vrane tre djem te rinj ne Izbice. Ata ishin te moshes 25-30 vjeç. Ata u varrosen ne te njejtin vend me viktimat e masakres. Po ashtu kam degjuar se me 11 maj 1999, 12 burra nga Broja dhe Korenica u kapen ne pyll prej policise dhe u mbajten gjithe diten para se te ekzekutoheshin ate nate. Ata po perpiqeshin te iknin ne Mal te Zi. Ata u gjeten te zbathur.
Une ndenja ne pyjet dhe malet rreth Izbices. Kishte me qindra si une. Ishte kohe shume e veshtire. Kishte raste kur nuk haja per dite te tera. Ne qershor kur arriti NATO dhe serbet 
larguan nga Broja dhe Vojnika, u ktheva ne shtepi. Kur u ktheva ne shtepine time ne Leçine, ate e gjeta te shkaterruar nga zjarri. Qdo dhome ishte djegur. Dukej se dhomave u ishte vene zjarri veç e veç. Madje edhe banjoja e nevojtorja ishin djegur. Lopet e mia mungonin. Kisha kater po nuk i gjeta me. Makinat e mia ishin djegur krejtesisht dhe traktori ishte zhdukur. Me vone e gjeta ne Broje po ishte i demtuar. E shita qe te blija materiale per kulmin.
Djemte e mi u kthyen ne shtepi me 28 dhe 29 qershor 1999 dhe pjesa tjeter e familjes me 10 korrik 1999. Ata me treguan se si kishin shkuar ne Shqiperi. Udhetimi i tyre kishte zgjatur 12 dite, nga 11 deri me 23 maj. Ata ishin çuar ne nje kamp refugjatesh ne Tirane.

----------


## fattlumi

*Rrëfimi i Milazimit*

Para marsit 1999, unë dhe familja ime e kishim lëshuar shtëpinë tonë dy herë; më 5 mars dhe 30 korrik 1998 kur në Brojë erdhi policia. Në rastin e dytë ne ndenjëm të larguar pothuajse tre muaj para se të ktheheshim në shtëpinë tonë më 22 tetor 1998. Në atë kohë policia ishte ende e vendosur në fshatrat serbë Jashanicë, Polanë dhe Belicë, afër Brojës. Në këtë kohë në Kosovë kishte ardhur OSBE-ja dhe ne u ndjemë më të sigurtë. Shtëpia ime ishte dëmtuar dhe kishin marrë parketin. Kishte mbetur vetëm një lopë nga katër që kisha patur më parë. Gjatë kësaj kohe dëgjova se policia vrau tre njerëz duke granatuar. Dëgjova se këta ishin djali, vajza dhe e reja e Sylë ASLLANIT nga Vojnika afër Brojës.

Më 25 mars 1999, një ditë pas fillimit të bombardimeve të NATO-s, policia ngriti pika kontrolli pranë Jashanicës, afërsisht tre kilometra larg Brojës. Të nesërmen në mëngjes, më 26 mars, herët para se të agonte, rreth orës 0500-0600, unë me familjen time u nisëm për të shkuar në Izbicë me traktor. Kisha frikë për çka do të bënin serbët. OSBE-ja ishte larguar dhe ne nuk kishim mbrojtje. Me vete morëm vetëm tesha dhe miell. Të njëjtën gjë bëri dhe pjesa tjetër e fshatit Brojë. Ne formuam një kolonë të madhe me gjithfarëlloj automjetesh. Besonim se në Izbicë do të ishim të sigurtë prej forcave serbe. Izbica nuk ishte sulmuar kurrë më parë. 

Izbica ndodhet 5-6 kilometra nga Broja në luginën ndërmjet maleve dhe afërsisht 25 kilometra nga Klina. Kur arritëm në Izbicë atje ishin shumë refugjatë në një fushë në periferi të fshatit. Të gjithë ata kishin ardhur nga të gjitha anët e komunës së Skënderajt. Fusha ishte afërsisht 10 hektarë dhe plot me refugjatë dhe me traktorët, makinat, kamionët, kuajt dhe qerret e tyre. Ishin së paku disa mijëra dhe gjatë ditës vazhdonin të vinin edhe më shumë. 

Atë natë, më 26 mars, një mik i imi në Izbicë, Gani RAMA, e la familjen time që të flinin në një dhomë në shtëpinë e tij. Ne ishim dhjetë përfshirë edhe vajzën time të martuar, Bahrijen dhe foshnjen e saj 8 muajshe. E kisha takuar atë më parë atë ditë në fushë dhe isha i shqetësuar për të dhe për foshnjen e saj që të rrinin jashtë gjatë natës. Burri i saj Qerimi ndodhej në Gjermani. E pata të vështirë të flija atë natë sepse dëgjoja granatime dhe të shtëna pa ndërprerje. 

Të nesërmen në mëngjes, ne ashtu si shumë të tjerë që kishin kaluar natën nëpër shtëpi, u larguam nga shtëpia dhe u bashkuam me të tjerët në fushë. Besonim se po të qëndronim të gjithë bashkë, dhe meqenëse se ishim kaq shumë, serbët nuk do të na sulmonin ose të na bënin ndonjë të keqe. 

Gjithë 27 marsin e kaluam në fushë dhe atë mbrëmje u kthyem përsëri te shtëpia e Ganiut. Shtëpia e tij ndodhej afërsisht 150 metra larg nga fusha. Atë natë filloi të binte shi. Përsëri atë natë dëgjova granatime dhe të shtëna të vazhdueshme që mendova se vinin nga fshatrat rreth e rrotull të sulmuara nga serbët. Ndenja zgjuar dhe në orën 0145 dëgjova zhurmën e serbëve në pyll ndërkohë që ata filluan të na rrethonin. Ata po afroheshin në këmbë nga drejtimi i Jashanicës dhe Belicës. 

Rreth orës 0700 të 28 marsit, e cila ishte ditë BAJRAMI, ditë e shenjtë në fenë myslimane, të gjithë u grumbulluan përsëri në fushë. Ne ishim të gjithë të frikësuar dhe të shqetësuar. Shumë kishin ftohtë dhe uri pasi nuk kishin ngrënë për disa ditë. Foshnjat qanin. Në këtë kohë nuk pashë polici përreth.

Dikur nga ora 0930 shumë prej njerëzve po hanin pranë traktorëve të tyre në fushë kur unë pashë tre policë që i vunë flakën një mullari me sanë afërsisht 150 metra larg. Pastaj ata na u afruan dhe thanë, “në rast se doni që shtëpitë dhe traktorët tuaj të jenë të sigurtë, na jepni 1,000 DM.” Unë kisha vetëm 30 DM dhe ia dorëzova njerit prej tyre. Pashë shumë njerëz që dorëzuan të holla në sasi të mëdha, 500 DM dhe më shumë. Këta persona ishin të moshave 27-30 vjeç. Ata kishin automatikë Kallashnikov dhe ishin të veshur me uniforma kamuflimi në ngjyrë të gjelbër ulliri dhe kapele me ngjya të ngjashme. Ata kishin rripa municioni rreth krahërorit dhe mbi supe. Flisnin serbisht. 
Pas pak minutash u afruan më shumë policë në këmbë dhe na rrethuan në fushë. Mendoj se ishin afërsisht 80. Shumë kishin granata që vareshin prej uniformave dhe thika të mëdha rreth vetes. Të gjithë kishin automatikë dhe disa kishin mitralozë.

Disa prej tyre kishin uniforma kamuflimi të kaltra, të ngjashme me uniformën e kaltër në fotografinë në të djathtë poshtë të tabelës që më tregoi hetuesi. Rreth 25 nga 80 prej tyre kishin këtë uniformë të kaltër. Nuk pashë autoblinda, tanke apo automjete të tjera por e dija se në pyllin rreth nesh kishte më shumë policë sepse i dëgjova.

Pasi na morën të hollat policët filluan t’i largonin meshkujt nga gratë dhe fëmijët. Meshkujt u detyruan të uleshin në rrugë. Unë po ecja drejt vendit ku ishin gratë dhe fëmijët kur një polic më pyeti ku po shkoja. Pastaj ai më shkelmoi fort në shpinë dhe më tha të bashkohesha me meshkujt. Pashë një të ri që u godit me kondak të armës. Ai bërtiti nga dhimbja.
Ne u detyruam të uleshim në katër rreshta ndanë rrugës. Gjithsej ishin mbi 150 meshkuj. Më kanë thënë se ishin 157 gjithsej. Unë isha ndër më të rinjtë, shumica ishin mbi 50. Më i vjetri ishte 88 vjeç. Ndërkohë që u ulëm atje njëri nga policët që dukej se komandonte, ecte poshtë e lart para nesh dhe u jepte urdhra të tjerëve. Kishte dy radio në gjoks dhe flsite vazhdimisht në to. Mund ta përshkruaj se ishte afërsisht 27 vjeç, i zhvilluar mesatarisht, rreth 165 cm i gjatë dhe me flokë kafe të mbyllët me një nuancë të kuqërreme. Ai kishte fytyrë të hollë të gjatë me hundë të gjatë me majë. Ai ishte i veshur me uniformë kamuflimi në ngjyrë të gjelbër ulliri që përshkrova më sipër dhe një kapelë me majë me të njëjtën ngjyrë. Mendoj se te mëngët e uniformës pranë supit ai kishte një si shenjë dalluese. Ai kishte një armë të shkurtër, pistoletë, jo automatik të gjatë. Po ta shija përsëri këtë person me uniformë, do ta njihja.

Ky polic, që besoj se ishte komandanti, na bërtiti dhe na shau. Ai thoshte gjëra si, “Ku e keni NATO-n tani?” Ku është Clinton-i” Ku është Blair-i dhe Britania”. Na detyroi që ti hiqnim kapelat tona disa herë, t’i hidhnim në tokë dhe t’i vinim përsëri në kokë të ndotura me baltë. Na urdhëruan të bënim shenjën serbe me tre gishta. Edhe gratë u detyruan t’a bënin këtë. Ato bërtisnin dhe qanin. Pastaj njëri nga policët mori një thikë dhe e vuri te fyti i tij dhe tha se ishte “thikë e mirë për të prerë fytin”. Grave iu thanë se të gjitha ato do të shkonin në Shqipëri. 

E dëgjova “komandantin” kur foli në serbisht dhe iu tha njerëzve të tij “ Të gjithë ju e dini detyrën tuaj, zbatojeni tani” Pastaj duke udhëzuar me dorë ai na ndau ne meshkujt në dy grupe. Grupit ku isha unë iu tha të lëvizte në të majtë dhe ai tha se do na çonte në Pejë. Unë fshehtazi numërova 33 vetë në grupin tim duke përfshirë edhe veten.

U detyruam të ecnim për dy të përcjellë prej njërit nga policët i cili ecte djathtas meje rreth tetë metra larg prej nesh. Ai mbante një mitraloz që e kishte drejtuar drejt nesh. Ne u larguam nga pjesa e mbetur e  meshkujve të tjerë që ishin ende të ulur në rrugë. Pas afro 200-250 metrash arritëm ndanë një kanali me ujë që përdorej për vaditjen e fushave në verë. U urdhëruam të ndalonim, të ktheheshim majtas dhe të gjunjëzoheshim. Kështu bëmë të gjithë. Ende ishim në dy rreshta. Tani polici ishte pas meje dhe midis tij dhe meje ishte rreshti tjetër i burrave. Unë ndodhesha dikua nga mesi i rreshtit tim. Ne ishim me fytyrë nga pylli që ishte vetëm pak metra më tej. Pastaj filluan të shtënat.

Kishte zjarr të vazhdueshëm mitralozi dhe dy meshkuj më ranë mbi shpinë dhe më përplasën në tokë. Ata të dy ranë mbi mua. Njëri ishte kushëriri im, Ukë UKA, 74 vjeç nga Broja. Atij i ishte hapur kafka dhe trutë ishin shpërndarë kudo sipër meje. Ai ra mbi pjesën e sipërme të trupit tim, në shpatullën e djathtë. Personi tjetër ishte Isuf Zezeqa SHALA, 63 vjeç nga Broja. Ai ra mbi shpatullën tim të majtë. Të shtënat vazhduan vetëm për disa sekonda dhe mua mu duk se shtiu polici që na kishte përcjellë sepse nuk pashë policë të tjerë pranë nesh. Ai derdhi fishekë përgjatë rreshtave tri herë. Plumbat fluturuan rreth meje dhe disa më kaluan ngjitur me kokën por nuk më goditën. Më vonë zbulova tri vrima plumbi nga pas xhaketës sime, trikos dhe këmishës. Plumbat duket se kanë ardhur nga anash duke cekur shpinën time. Jam me fat që jam gjallë. Më ka ruajtë Zoti.

Nuk pati të bërtitura apo klithma. Askush nuk tha asnjë fjalë. Të shtënat e vazhdueshme ndaluan dhe unë dëgjova një të shtënë të vetme. Dikush që ishte gjetur ende gjallë ishte qëlluar. E dëgjova policin kur tha diçka si, “ky bir kurve qenka ende gjallë.” para se ta qëllonte. Policin që na qëlloi mund ta përshkruaj kështu; rreth 40 vjeç, 160-165 cm i gjatë, i shëndoshë, afërsisht 80 kg me flokë të zinj dhe mustaqe të zeza. Ai kishte dorëza të zeza. Ishte veshur me uniformë kamuflimi të gjelbër njësoj si ai tjetri që kam përshkruar. Kishte thika dhe një sëpatë të varur mbi ijen e djathtë. Mbi krahëror kishte rripa me fishekë. Po ta shihja me uniformë do ta njihja qind për qind.

Ndenja atje ku isha pa lëvizur fare, dhe pa guxuar të merrja frymë. Pas disa minutash nga e djathta ime dëgjova rënkimin e lehtë të dikujt që kishte dhimbje. Pashë me kujdes dhe aty pranë pashë Demush ASLLANIN nga Izbica të cilin e njihja. I pëshpërita disa herë të mos ndihej. Pastaj dikush më preku në këmbën e majtë dhe tha “Mos fol”. E pashë se ishte Sheqir Kotar /si në origjinal/ HALILI nga Vojnika. Demushi vdiq pak pas kësaj. Unë ndenjë i ishtrirë përtokë afro gjysmë ore. Dëgjova më shumë të shtëna automatiku. Më vonë mora vesh se ishin ekzekutuar edhe pjesa tjetër e meshkujve.

Pas afro një gjysëm ore, Shaqiri më tha se se mendonte se kishte dëgjuar zhurmën e tankeve dhe do të ishte më mirë të largoheshim në rast se serbët ktheheshin për të  varrosur të vdekurit. U ngritëm dhe nga kufomat u ngrit edhe një person tjetër. Atëherë nuk e njihja por tani e njoh që është Jetish QELLAPEKU nga Shtupella. Edhe ai nuk ishte lënduar.
Ne të tre lëvizëm drejt pyllit. Pashë orën time dhe vura re se ishte ora 1130. Aty afër dëgjuam të kollitur dhe ne ndaluam dhe qëndruam në heshtje. Rreth 100 metra më tej ishin afro 100 policë. Ata u larguan më tej pas dhjetë minutash. Pak çaste më vonë, rreth orës 1200, pashë që filluan flakët në fshatin Turjan, afërsisht 2-3 kilometra larg. E mora me mend se këtë do ta kishin bërë policët që ne kishim parë në pyll. Gjatë kësaj kohe Jetishi më humbi nga sytë. Nuk e di ku shkoi.

Unë dhe Shaqiri ndenjëm në pyll deri afër orës 1900 atë natë para se të niseshim për në shtëpinë e Shaqirit në Vojnikë. Ne qëndronim pranë pyllit pa guxuar të ecnim në vend të hapur. Kur kaluam shkollën e Izbicës, pashë policë brenda dhe përreth saj. Ishte terr dhe nuk mund të dalloja se sa ishin. Kur arritëm te shtëpia e Shaqirit, e gjetëm në flakë.

Të nesërmen, më 29, shkuam në mes të Vojnikës ku qëndruam në një depo drithi. Dy plaka na sollën ushqim dhe ujë. Gjatë ditës dëgjova të shtëna në Vojnikë ose afër saj dhe pashë se shumë shtëpi po digjeshin. Përpos dy plakave, fshati dukej i shkretuar.

Katër ditë pas masakrës së Izbicës, ishte e mërkurë, 1 prill, mësova se serbët nuk ndodheshin më në Izbicë dhe se viktimat po varroseshin. Shkova në Izbicë për të ndihmuar. Kur arrita pashë se ishin të pranishëm 150-200 njerëz që hapnin varret dhe lëviznin kufomat. Viktimat po varroseshin në një fushë afro 150 metra larg prej vendit ku ishin vrarë. Traktorët/rimorkiot po përdoreshin për të mbartur kufomat te vendi varrimit. Para se të arrija unë ishin varrosur 20 kufoma. Vazhduam me varrimet derisa u err. Në fund të asaj dite mbetën vetëm dy kufoma që do të varroseshin të nesërmen në mëngjes. Varrimi i viktimave u organizua nga UÇK-ja. Kishte gjithsej 147 viktima nga masakra serbe. Disa nga kufomat u morën prej familjeve të tyre dhe u varrosën diku tjetër. Në fushën në Izbicë u varrosën 130. Gjatë ditës takova Jetish QALLAPEKUN i cili ishte zhdukur në pyll. Ai ishte mirë. 

Në fushën ku ne të gjithë u grumbulluam para 28 marsit pashë një numër të madh të traktorëve dhe rimorkiove tona të djegura. Duhet të kenë qenë më shumë se 200.

Më 7 prill ose rreth kësaj date u bashkova me familjen në Tushicë. Nga ata mësova se ata dhe të tjerët kishin ecur gjashtë ditë drejt Shqipërisë dhe ishin kthyer nga serbët dhe ishin detyruar të ecnin përsëri gjashtë ditë për t’u kthyer në Klladernicë, në komunën e Skënderajt. Ndenjëm tri javë në Tushicë para se të shkonim të qëndronim me vajzën tonë në Izbicë. Qëndruam dy javë me të dhe pastaj shkuam në Rakinicë, nja pesë kilometra më tutje. 

Më 14 qershor u ktheva në shtëpinë time në Brojë. Forcat serbe ishin larguar prej aty në bazë të marrëveshjes me NATO-n. E gjeta shtëpinë e djegur dhe pronën e shkatërruar. Gjeta vetëm një lopë në oborr. Tre lopët e tjera të miat dhe pulat mungonin. Familjen time e solla në shtëpi më 15 qershor. Shtëpia nuk kishte kulm. E ndreqa shtëpinë me sa munda për ta bërë gati për dimër por shtëpia ime ende nuk ka kulm. 


Fotot qe ilustrojne dy tregimet e mesiperme

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...h/izbica14.jpg

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...h/izbica10.jpg

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...h/izbica15.jpg

----------


## fattlumi

*Ne vend te emrave te protagonisteve dhe vendbanimit te tyre jane shenuar me pika,qe te ruhet anonimiteti .
*

Kam lindur ne fshatin...........	komuna e..........ne Kosove, dhe kam jetuar atje deri me 29
mars 1999. Nuk jam e martuar dhe nuk kam femije. E kam kryer shkollen fillore ne.......
Me 28 mars 1999, rreth ores 21.00 apo 22.00, isha ne shtepi me familjen time. Tashme kishim degjuar per mizorite e policise dhe ushtrise serbe. Ne ate kohe, e degjuam zhurmen e tankeve qe po i afroheshin fshatit. Pasi qe u frikesuam dhe pasi qe shtepia jone ishte afer rruges kryesore, e leshuam shtepine tone dhe shkuam ne shtepine e nje fqinji, i cili jetonte me ne brendi te fshatit.
Te nesermen ne mengjes, me 29 mars 1999, ne oren 16.00, u kthyem ne shtepi. Fill pas pese minutash, policia serbe dhe ushtaret serb e rrethuan shtepine tone. Nje polic serb u fut ne shtepine tone per njeren nga dritaret dhe ai na tha se i kishim dy minuta qe te largoheshim nga shtepia. Bashke me mua ne shtepi ishin: babai im ,nena ime	motra ime,motra ime tjeter....... vellai im......dhe vellai im.......

Polici qe u fut ne shtepine tone dhe qe na urdheroi te largoheshim ishte rreth 35 vjeç; mesatarisht i gjate, me ndertim normal, floke mesastarisht te gjata bjond, i rruar ne fytyre. Kishte uniforme te kaltert te kamufluar dhe kishte nje pushke automatike me vete. Nuk ua kam vene mendjen shenjave. Nuk ia di emrin, as nuk di prej nga eshte. Ai fliste shqip dhe serbisht. Une nuk e flas, as e kuptoj gjuhen serbe.
Pike se pari ne dolem nga shtepia zbathur, por kur na thane te ktheheshim t'i mbathnim kepucet, ne u kthyem ne shtepi dhe mora pak buke dhe mish per femijet. Kur dolem nga shtepia, polici qendroi brenda.

E pashe se ne fshat kishin ardhur autoblinda dhe arme te tjera te renda.Pashe po ashtu xhipa me arme me dy gryka ne ta. Fshataret i quanin PRAGA. Pashe dhe kamione. Mendoj se gjithsej pashe 30 automjete ushtarake ne fshat, duke perfshire autoblindat. Automjetet ishin te kalterta te kamufluara por pashe edhe arme te gjelberta te kamufluara. Pashe se shume ushtare serbe ishin shperndare kudo ne fshat. Ata kishin uniforma te gjelberta te kamufluara dhe po ashtu kam pare ushtar apo police ne uniforma te kalterta te kamufluara.Disa prej tyre ne uniforma te kalterta te kamufluara kishin kapela te zeza ne koke dhe disa ushtare ne uniforma te gjelberta te kamufluara kishin helmeta, ata ishin ne tanke.
Njeri prej policeve serbe na futi brenda ne nje bodrum te shtepise se fqinjit tane, qe quhet......
Ne ate kohe ishim me shume njerez te tjere, rreth 300. Midis nesh kishte shume femije. Me i riu ishte tete muajsh. Njerezit nga fshatrat kishin ardhur ne fshatin tone disa dite me heret, pasi qe serbet i kishin debuar ata prej fshatrave te tyre. Degjova se serbet kishin kapur disa meshkuj nga keto fshatra.

Kur na futen serbet brenda ne bodrum, ata thane se kishin pune dhe pasi t'i kishin kryer keto pune do te na kthenin ne shtepite tona.
Derisa ishim ne bodrum, mund te degjonim te shtena perjashte. Me siguri kjo ishte per shkak te luftimeve midis serbeve dhe UCK-se. UCK-ja kishte nje baze ne nje fshat afer. Ne ate kohe, dy prej vellezerve te mi me te medhenj ishin larguar ne male nje dite para se serbet ta kishin sulmuar fshatin tone dhe me sa di ata i jane bashkuar UCK-se ne ate kohe.
Kam degjuar nga.......	se serbet kishin vrare dy njerez nga fshati yne derisa po
dorezoheshin. Ata ishin vrare perpara familjeve te tyre. 
Ishim me aq shume njerez ne bodrum sa qe mezi merrnim fryme. Keshtu i hoqem disa derrasa qe ishin vene perpara dritareve. Femijet po qanin.

Njeri prej oficereve serb ne uniformë te kaltert beri nje koment ne gjuhen shqipe: "E keni kerkuar NATO-n, tash ata do te vijne t'ju shpetojne. Mos qani, nuk ka dasme pa mish, e keni kerkuar vete". Njeri prej fshatareve nga Drenoci tha se ai e njihte kete dhe se ishte komandant. Nuk ia di emrin fshatarit. Ai vetem tha se kishte punuar me te me pare. Une po ashtu e degjova duke u bertitur nganjehere ushtareve te tjere, sikur u jepte urdhera. Ai komandant ishte me i vjeter, mbi dyzete vjeç, i gjate, i nertuar mire, i rruar. Kishte nje kapele dhe e pashe se kishte floke bojkafe. E pashe se kishte nje shenje ne kapele, por nuk me kujtohet çfare.Qendruam ne bodrum deri ne oren 14.00 apo 15.00. Ishim me burra, gra, pleq dhe femije. Shume djem tanet te moshes se ushtrise tashme ishin larguar nga fshati per shkak te serbeve.
Rreth ores 14.00 apo 15.00, serbet na urdheruan te dilnim nga bodrumi. U desh te shkonim ne nje fushe, afer bodrumit. Derisa po na qonin ne fushe, pashe se po i rrahnin burrat dhe na thane se do te na vritnin me pushke. Kur dola nga bodrumi, pashe autoblindat dhe armet e tjera te renda ne fshat. Serbet i kishin kthyer grykat e ketyre aremve ne drejtimin tone dhe na thane se do te na vrisnin.

Derisa ishim ne fushe, i kthyen 10 burra mbrapa ne bodrum. I zhveshen dhe i kontrolluan per te holla dhe stoli prej ari. Pas pak, pashe se keta 10 burra dolen nga bodrumi, ishin ne rrobat e brendshme dhe i mbanin rrobat e tjera nen sqetull. Ishin te zbathur. Pashe se nje grup tjeter prej 5 burrash u futen ne bodrum, dhe pese burra te tjere u urdheruan qe te zhvisheshin perpara nesh. Duheshin te zhvisheshin teresisht, madje dhe rrobat e brendshme. Nese dikush ishte i ngadalshem duke i mberthyer rrobat, ata i qellonin, duke u thene qe ta benin kete me shpejt.
I kontrolluan ne kete menyre te gjithe burrat per te holla dhe stoli prej ari. Pasi qe u kishin marre çdo gje, ata u lejuan te visheshin perseri.

Derisa na duhej te qendronim ne fushe, pashe se rreth 100 police serbe dhe ushtare ishin
aty. Serbet thane se ne, grate, duhej te shkonim ne bodrum per t'u kontrolluar. Pasi qe nuk
levizem, njeri prej serbeve filloi te na drejtohej, dhe ai na urdheroi te shkonim ne bodrum. E pashe se i shqelmuan disa gra qe te leviznin me shpejt.Se pari vajzat e reja duhej te shkonin ne bodrum, nga pese. Pasi qe ishin kontrolluar vajzat, grate me te moshuara dhe femijet duhej te shkonin ne bodrum.Mua me kontrolluan se bashku me motren time. Njeri prej serbeve me preku dhe ai e urdheroj motren time te zhvishej, t'i hiqte dhe rrobat e brendshme, por ajo nuk pranoj t'i hiqte rrobat e brendshme. Ai pastaj e urdheroi nje vajze te re tjeter ta kontrollonte motren. Ai thoshte se kosovaret po i fshihnin te hollat nen rrobat e brendshme. Nderkaq, ne nuk kishim te holla.Pasi qe na kontrolluan te gjithave, na lane ne fushe. Edhe pse po binte shi, u desh te rrinim ne fushe deri ne mbemje.Kur ra terri, ata na çuan te gjitha grate dhe femijet ne nje shtepi. Burrat u derguan ne bodrumin ne te cilin kishim qene me pare.

Ne ate shtepi, na futen ne dy dhoma, por pasi qe ishim ne numer te madh, disa prej nesh na çuan ne nje dhome tjeter. Une isha bashke me nenen time, me motren dhe me tre vellazerit ne njeren prej dhomave. Babain ma kishin derguar ne bodrum.
Rreth ores 22.00 ate mbremje, tre ushtare serbe erdhen ne dhomen ku po rrinim ne. E pashe se kishin bateri me vete. Na thane se u duheshin dhjete veta per te pastruar. Disa prej grave me ne moshe u ngriten dhe deshen te shkonin me ta, por njeri prej ushtareve tha se ata nuk u kishin thene atyre te vinin, ato duhej te rrinin ne dhome. Pastaj na i kontrolluan fytyrat me bateri. I drejtuan baterite ne fytyrat e motrave te mia,dhe ne drejtim timin. Njeri prej tyre e pyeti nenen time sa vjeçe ishte, dhe e degjova se nena ime tha se ishte... vjeçe. Ata iu pergjigjen nenes se ishte ne moshen e duhur per te bere pastrimin.
Me moren mua dhe dy motrat e mia, dhe dy vajza nga nje familje nga fshati ......,ishin	rreth....vjeçe.

Na nxoren qe te pestave ne oborr. Na pyeten nese donim te pinim cigare dhe na lane ne oborr per nje kohe. Derisa po rrinim ne oborr, degjuam aeroplane te NATO-s duke fluturuar permbi. Degjova se serbet thane: "la qi nenen NATO-s". Ua ngritnin gishtat aeroplaneve.
Pasi qe na i drejtuan baterite nga fytyrat tona perseri, ata u thane dy motrave te mia te ktheheshin ne dhome prej nga na kishin marre. Motrat e mia u kthyen ne dhome vete.
Ushtaret na çuan dy vajzat e tjera dhe mua ne nje shtepi tjeter. Kjo shtepi ishte afer shtepise ne te cilen kishim ndenjur. E pashe se shtepia ishte djegur dhe se ishte shtepia e
te cilin e kishim pasur fqinj. Kur hyme ne oborrin e asaj shtepie, e pashe se i njejti polic, qe ishte futur ne shtepine tone nje dite me pare dhe qe na kishte urdheruar te dilnim nga shtepia, po priste aty. E dija se çka do te na ndodhte, pasi qe kisha degjuar se serbet po i perdhunonin vajzat dhe grate kosovare. Une pastaj u thashe: "Ju mundeni vetem te ma futni nje plumb ne trup". Degjova se polici tha: "Jo, ne nuk duam te te vrasim". Ne ate moment me pare doja te vritesha sesa te perdhunohesha.

Na futen brenda ne shtepine e djegur, dhe e pashe se njeren nga vajzat,......e futen ne
nje dhome dhe pastaj mua me futen ne nje dhome tjeter . Njeri prej ushtareve m'i hoqi rrobat dhe pasi qe po klithja, ai u perpoq te ma mbyllte gojen me dore. Kjo zgjati dy deri ne tre minuta. Polici ishte jashte dhomes, ne korridor. Kur ushtari foli me policin, une u vesha. Pastaj me derguan ne nje banjo. Banjo ishte nxire nga djegia. Nuk kishte dere apo dritare. Kisha te ftohte.
I njejti ushtar m'i hoqi rrobat ne banjo dhe une fillova te klithja perseri. Me tha te mos klithja, sepse do te ma q.inte nenen.

Pasi qe m'i hoqi rrobat dhe pasi qe i zbriti pantallonat, ai e filloi punen e tij. Derisa me duhej te rrija ne kembe, ndjeva se ky ushtar me penetroi ne vagine me penisin e tij. Ndjeva ne dhembje te forte ne vagine kur po me perdhunonte dhe une klitha. U perpoq te ma ndalte klithjen duke ma vene nje cope stofi mbi goje. Derisa po perdhunohesha, polici rrinte ne dere dhe here pas here e ndizte baterine e tij mbi mua per te pare se çka po ndodhte. Vura re se kishte ushtare te tjere ne korridor.

Pasi qe kreu punen ushtari i pare, u perpoqa te vishesha dhe desha te shkoja por polici me ra shpulle ne fytyre me doren e tij. Pas kesaj, humbja vetedijen kohe pas kohe. Nje ushtar i dyte erdhi dhe me perdhunoi gjithahstu, nje i trete erdhi dhe veproi po keshtu. Ndjeva se te gjithe me penetruan ne vagine me penisin e tyre, dhe m'i preken gjinjte. Pasi qe kryente pune njeri me mua, ai largohej nga dhoma qe te me perdhunonte tjetri. Kisha aq shume dhembje.
Polici i thirri ushtaret, njerin pas tjetrit dhe pasi qe u largua ushtari i trete, degjova se polici me tha: "Ky do te tjete i fundit". Degjova, se u tha diçka ushtareve qe po prisnin ne korridor, dhe e vura re se atehere njeri prej tyre erdhi ne banjo ku isha une.
Pasi qe me kishte perdhunuar ushtari i katert, me lejuan te shkoja. Polici me tha se mund te vishesha dhe kur u largova.Nuk e di sa ka zgjatur e gjithe kjo, por nena me ka thene me vone se nuk kisha qene aty 4 deri ne 4.5 ore.

Pasi qe isha veshur, eca deri te shtepia ku ishin nena dhe motrat e mia. Tek po largohesha nga shtepia e djegur, polici me pyeti çka do te tregoja. Une i thashe, se do t'u tregoja se çka me kishin bere. Ai me tha se duhej t'u thosha se kisha qene duke pastruar. Vetem polici fliste shqip. Ushtaret nuk flisnin. Kisha shume dhembje; nuk mund te rrija ulur per shkak te dhembjes. Kisha po ashtu dhe menstruracionin dhe po gjakderdhja.
Nuk mund t'i pershkruaj ushtaret qe me perdhunuan. E di se ishin te medhenj dhe kishin uniforme te gjelbert te kamufluar. Nuk degjova ndonje emer. Po flisnin ne nje gjuhe qe nuk e kuptoja por e njihja si gjuhe serbe.
Kur u ktheva ne dhome ku ishin grate e tjera, ato te gjitha do ta kene pare se çka me kishte ndodhur. Rrobat e mia ishin te perlyera, pasi qe dyshemeja e banjos ishte nxire nga zjarri. Kisha veshur nje bluze te verdhe dhe pantollona te kalerta sportive. Kur hyra ne dhome, do ta kem humbur vetedijen sepse nena me kishte hedhur uje ne fytyre. Erdha ne vetedije perseri dhe vura re se isha ne nje kauç. Nena ime do ta kishte kuptuar se çka kishte ndodhur. Ajo me pyeti: "Sa."
Iu pergjigja: "Kater." Kaq i tregova nenes. Kurre nuk i kam treguar askujt se çka me ka ndodhur ate nate perveç ......

Kur u ktheva ne dhome, vajzat e tjera nuk kishin ardhur ende. Gjysme ore me vone
u kthye, dhe pas dy oresh erdhi ne dhome. E pyeta.....se çka i kishin bere. Ajo tha se i ishte dashur te pastronte dhe se nuk i kishin bere asgje. Nderkaq, mua m'u duk se ajo ishte pakez e humbur. E pashe se asgje nuk u kishte ndodhur rrobave te saj, ishte veshur ashtu siç kishte qene veshur me pare. Kur une dola nga ajo banje, ku isha perdhunuar, e degjova	duke klithur. Ajo ishte mbajtur ne te njejten shtepi, por nuk e di se ne cilen dhome. Pasi qe ishte terr, nuk mund te shihja asgje. Kur u kthye ......, edhe ajo tha se nuk i kishin bere gje, por derisa me kishin mbajtur ne banje, e degjova duke klithur. Pasi qe ishte ne dhomen afer banjes, mund ta degjoja kete qarte.E njejta gje qe me ka ndodhur mua, do t'u kete ndodhur edhe atyre. Klithmat e tyre ishin te njejtat si te miat derisa po me perdhunonin.

Te gjithe qendruam ne ate dhome deri te nesermen ne mengjes, me 30 mars 1999, ne oren 08.00.I njejti komandant ushtarak na tha te largoheshim nga fshati per Shqiperi. Ai tha: "Po ju pret Amerika, do te jetoni si ne Amerike". Na vune ne disa kamione dhe ne traktoret tane.
Ne katin e dyte te shtepise se........ku na kishin mbajtur ne bodrum me pare,
serbet kishin burgosur 60 meshkuj nga tri fshatrat. Shumica e meshkujve nga fshatrat tona ishin larguar tashme ne male para se serbet t'i sulmonin fshatrat tona. Kur na thane te largoheshim, ata liruan dhjete burra me ne moshe qe t'u jepnin kamioneve dhe traktoreve. I njejti polic i tha babait tim se ai duhej te shkonte per Shqiperi. Deri me tani nuk kam degjuar gje per 50 meshkujt qe jane ndaluar dhe te cileve iu desh te rrinin mbrapa.
Arritem ne Shqiperi po ate dite, me 30 mars 1999. Nga Kukesi udhetuam me tej per Shkoder. Arritem ne Shkoder ne oren 0600 te nesermen ne mengjes, me 31 mars 1999. Pasi qe isha ne gjendje shume te keqe fizike dhe psikologjike, babai me dergoi ne nje klinike per trajtim. Ne nje menyre, i tregova mjekut se çka me kishte ndodhur. Ai me pyeti sa persona, dhe une i thashe se kishin qene kater. Vetem kaq i tregova. Mjeku ishte shqiptar dhe i moshes rreth 60 vjeçe. Kishte floke te thinjura. Ai me tha se kishte 39 vjet pervoje si gjinekolog. 
Nuk i kam pare.......e as kam degjuar per to pasi qe jemi larguar nga Kukesi.
Nuk e di se ku jane momentalisht.


*Rrefimi i ........*

Babai im dhe vellezerit e mi shkuan te fshiheshin ne mal. Burri im luftone me UCK-ne ne Ciçavice.
Te nesermen ne mengjes, pas ores 07.00, ne ate shtepi erdhen gjashte ose shtate ushtare te Ushtrise Jugosllave. Ata kishin veshur uniforma kamuflimi te gjelber ne te verdhe, ne menge kishin shirita te kuq dhe disa prej tyre kishin kapela kamuflimi me maje te madhe te rrumbullaket. Ata filluan te na bertitnin. Dhe une kuptova fjalen serbe qe do te thore "shpejt"; ata po na bertitnin te shkonim shpejt ne ..... Ata kishin automatike te medhenj. Na kontrolluan dhe na moren te holla, stoli dhe leternjoftimet. Une kisha disa ganta te vogla me ushqime dhe me rroba pr te nderruar foshnjen time, por ata na thane t'i linim atje. Hoqa nga gishtat tri unaza dhe ua dhashe atyre. Kisha me vete 300 DM dhe stoli te tjera por ato i fsheha ne rrobat e mia. Leternjofitimi im ishte ne njeren nga fantat qe lashe atje. Ata moren nje nga fantat e mia, e kthyen permbys, buka ra dhe ata filluan t'a shtypnin me kembe.
Me kujtohet se ata ishin te rinj, te te tridhjetat. E di se ata ishin ushtare te Ushtrise Jugosllave sepse me pare ata kishin rrethuar  .....  dhe .....  dhe njerezit rreth e rrotull flisnin mbi kete. Ne kishim degjuar lajmet nje muaj me pare ne radion BBC dhe ne Zerin e Amerikes ne shqip qe thoshin se fshatrat  ..... ,  ..... ,  ..... dhe  .....  ishin rrethuar nga forcat e ushtrise jugosllave, kryesisht  ..... . Nuk e di sa banore ishin ne  .....  por e di qe te gjithe ata ishin shqiptare.
Ne ate shtepi, takova nje grua qe u paraqit si  ..... . Ajo ishte 25-26 vjeçe, me e gjate se 1,70m me floke te gjate kaçurrele ne ngjyre kafe, sy te kalter, pese muajsh shtatzane, me buze te plota. Ajo tha se ishte diplomuar ne shkollen mjekesore, por nuk dha hollesi.  .....  tha se ajo ishte nga  ..... , por une e degjova ate kur u tha grave te tjera se ajo ishte nga  .....  ose nga  ..... . Ajo ishte vetem, ajo tha se burri i saj ndodhej ne France.  .....  fliste serbisht shume mire, sikur te ishte serbe. Tre ushtare te tjere te Ushtrise jugosllave na derguan te shkonim ne  ..... . Keta tre ushtare te Ushtrise Jugosllave qe nuk kishin qene me pare midis atyre gjashte ose shtate (benin pjese ne njesine ushtarake te vendosur ne  fshatin..... ) na percollen.
Diku gjate rruges, disa ushtare te Ushtrie Jugosllave erdhen me nje kamion te vogel dhe na kthyen pas , dhe na çuan ne nje shtepi dykateshe ne qe ishte e  ..... , 70 vjeç, i cili ne ate kohe ishte ne Qiçavice. Ne ishim me pak se 40 vete, vetem gra e femije. Ata i vendosen personat nga  .....  ne nje dhome ne katin perdhes. Ata pyeten  .....  "kush ishte nga ..... ?" dhe pastaj ajo na tha "Ata thone se kush eshte nga  .....  duhet te zbrese poshte", dhe ndenji me ne tri dite e tri nete. Ajo ishte personi qe i kontrolloi grate dhe femijet per te holla, stoli dhe leternjoftime, perpara shume ushtareve, kur ne hyme ne shtepi nje nga nje. Ajo nuk ndenji me ne ne te njejten dhome.; mendoj se ajo ndenji ne katin e siperm me ushtaret, por ajo vinte dhe fliste me ne. Ajo perktheu per ne ato qe ushtaret e Ushtrise Jugosllave na kerkuan te benim. Besoj se  .....  na spiunonte dhe iu tregonte gdo gje ushtareve te Ushtrise Jugosllave.
Per tri dite ne ishim me te vertete mire; ushtaret e Ushtrise Jugosllave na sillnin ushqime, djath, qumesht, çdo gje qe ata mund te gjenin ne shtepite e zbrazura te fshatrave. Ata na sollen çaj dhe sheqer. Ishte nje furnele, por ne mund ta perdornim ate vetem per tu ngrohur por jo per te pjekur buke, per kete duhej te shkonim lart. Ushtaret e Ushtrise Jugosllave na lejonin per kete por jo çdo here qe ne kerkonim. Te shkallet brenda shtepise kishte roje. Pas deres sone ishte nje roje. E shihja ate roje çdo here qe shkoja ne banje. Nuk ishte i njejti roje gjate gjithe dites sepse shume here ata nderroheshin. Edhe oborri ishte plot me ushtare; kete ma tha motra ime kur u kthye nga oborri ku ajo kishte lare pelenat e foshnjes. Ne çdo kat te shtepise kishte ushtare, me tregoi motra ime sepse ajo shkonte siper per te gatuar dhe une i degjoja ata kur shtinin gjate neteve ne drejtim te malit te Ciçavices..
Pastaj pas tri ditesh ata thane: " ju te  ..... , shkoni ne  .....  ! Ju duhet teshkoni ne xhamine e  .....  sepse NATO-ja mund t'ju bombardoje dhe t'ju vrase." Tre ushtare thane diçka ne serbisht dhe  .....  na tha se ata kishin thene qe ne duhej te shkonim ne Qirez sepse " ata kerkojne qe ju te shkoni atje, Ata kerkojne nje grup prej jush." Ajo nuk dha shpjegime te tjera. Femra qe perkthente dhe rrinte me ushtaret serb nuk erdhi me ne ne ..... . Ajo ndenji ne ate shtepi ne  ..... .
Keta tre ushtare na percollen per ne  ..... . Ata flisnin vetem serbisht me ne, por une nuk i kuptoja çfare thoshin. Ishim afersisht 21 vete. Ne ecnim ne kolone. Ushtaret e Ushtrise jugosllave nuk na çuan ne xhami por ne shtepine e  ..... , 70 vjeç, i cili nuk ishte ne shtepi. Me vone degjova se ai u vra nga serbet bashke me dy nga djemte e tij.Pastaj ata na fuan ne nje lloj bodrumi me sane dhe me vende per te ndenjur lopet. Keta tre ushtaret qe na kishin percjelle nga fshati  .....  na lane me disa burra me shenjen e tigrit ne krahe.Kur hyme ne shtepi, keta tre ushtaret qe na shoqeruan, biseduan diçka me tre burrat me shenjen e tigrit ne menge dhe na lane me ata. Ata kishin veshur uniforma kamuflimi me nje perzierje te se gjelbres se mbyllet me te verdhe dhe me njolla te kuqe aty-ketu. Ata kishin çizme te medha ushtarake. Gjithashtu ata kishin edhe automatike dhe dy prej tyre kishin nga nje thike te madhe.Keta tre burra filluan te na mallkonin dhe te na shanin. "Pra ju doni republike, doni pavaresi" e keshtu me radhe
Ne bodrum burrat me shenjen e tigrit dhe me automatike te drejtuar ndaj grave kerkuan perseri te holla, stoli dhe leternjofitimet.Njeri nga ata kishte floke biond, te prere shkurt, pothuajse i rruar, me sy te zinj, lekure te bardhe, me trup shume te madh dhe me dhembe te medhenj, Ndonjehere ai vinte ne dhome me maske, ndonjehere pa maske. Ai kishte nje puqerr te madhe ne qafe, prapa veshit. Ai ishte ne fillim te tridhjetave dhe ishte shume i gjate, mendoj pothuajse dy metra.
I dyti ishte i shkurter, rreth 1, 75 m, me trup te zhvilluar mire, ai kishte lekure te zeshket dhe mendoj se ai ishte jevg. Ai kishte nje kapuç te zi prej leshi ne koke. Ky na ruante me te shumten e kohes, Une e kisha pare ate nga vrima e çelesit.
I treti ishte pak me i shkurter dhe me i holle se i pari, me lekure te zeshket, floke te zinj, nje gropez te thelle ne mjeker, qerpike te zinj te dendur dhe sy te zinj. Ky e drejtone me shume pushken nga ne kur na kerkonin te holla dhe stoli.
Kusherira ime ..... 16 vjeçe ishte atje me nenen e saj ..... 36 vjeçe kur burri me puçrren e madhe prane veshit po kontrollonte nenen e saj duke e prekur neper gjithe trupin, duke perfshire edhe gjinjte dhe vaginen, duke kerkuar per sende te çmuara qe mund te ishin fshehur. ..... ishte e frikesuar, keshtu qe ajo klithi dhe ai e goditi ate me shkelm me çizmet e tij te medha dhe e perplasi pas murit kaq fort saqe une mendova se e vrau. Ajo ka ende probleme tani; dhimbje ne gjinj, humbje oreksi dhe anemi. Ai e nxori nenen e saj jashte dhe kur ..... u kthye ajo na tha se ai e kishte detyruar ate te dilte ne oborr dhe te zhvishej. Ata e kontrolluan ate lakuriq dhe e pyeten per burrin e saj.
I njejti person erdhi shume here ne dhome dhe na kercenonte me thiken e tij te madhe duke na thene: "Do t'ju therrim, do t'ju pjekim". Ai tjetri me gropez ne mjeker thoshte: "Jo, ne fillim do t'i pjekim, pastaj do t'i presim" Nuk iu besova atyre sepse para asaj dite kishte pasur shume provokime dhe asgje nuk kishte ndodhur.
Kur hyme ne shtepi une kisha 300 DM per lindjen e femijes. I dhashe trupmadhit 200 DM, tri unaza ari, nje gjerdan dhe nje pale vathe. Te gjithe keto sende te çmuara i kisha fshehur ne rrobat e mia. Ne kashte fsheha 100 DM.
Pastaj, ai qe ishte shume i gjate hyri ne dhome me nje maske te zeze leshi ne fytyre. E njoha nga trupi dhe nga dhembet e tij te medhenj sepse maska kishte nje vrime per gojen. Ai tregoi me gisht nga pese vajza duke i marre nje nga nje. Ai kishte nje automatik te cilin e mbante ne njeren dore ndersa me tjetren tregonte nga vajzat. Ai fliste shqip shume mire. Pese vajzat ishin:
1.	A ..... , 19 vjeçe
2.	Z ..... , 19 vjeçe
3.	B ..... , 23 vjeçe
4.	M ..... , 27 vjeçe
5.                ....      ..... 
B ..... , A .....  dhe M .....  ishin motra.
Kjo zgjati afersisht dy ore; vajzat dilnin nje nga nje dhe ktheheshin ne bodrum me rroba te çrregullta. Pese minuta pasi mori vajzen e pare ai u kthye ne dhome vetem, pa maske dhe beri nje shenje me dore te fyti sikur do ta priste.. Ai foli ne shqip: "Ja preva fytin A ..... , tani ajo eshte e vdekur". Motra ime ishte e fundit qe ai mori nga dhoma.
Ne besuam se keta tre burra me shenja tigri ne menget e tyre i keqtrajtuan dhe i perdhunuan vajzat. Une e pyeta motren time kur ajo u kthye. "Qfare te bene" Motra ime nuk mundi te fliste.  .....  tha: "na zhveshen lakuriq siç na ka bere nena." Ajo po dridhej syte i kishte krejtesisht pa jete dhe fytyra i ishte ngrysur.
Po ashtu ai ma drejtoi gishtin mua. Ai tha ne shqip: "Ti ! Ngrihu dhe eja pas meje!" Per shkak te palltos ai nuk me pa qe isha shtatzene. Ai me nxori jashte ne oborr, duke ecur para meje. Une e lashe djalin tim ..... ne bodrum. Ai filloi te bertiste e te qante kur u largova sepse eshte shume i lidhur me mua.
Ata me nxoren ne oborr dhe me çuan ne nje qoshe me tulla. I pashe dy personat e tjere me shenjen e tigrit ne krahe. Nuk do t'i harroj kurre fytyrat e tyre.
Burri trupmadh qe me kishte sjelle atje, me lekure te bardhe dhe floke ne ngjyre te çelet me urdheroi: "Zhvishu!" Ai ngriti automatikun drejt fytit tim dhe vazhdoi: "Po nuk u zhveshe dhe po nxore ze, do te vras" Dukej sikur po nxitohej. Ne ato çaste u ndjeva shume keq sepse une isha nente muajsh shtatzane dhe per shkak te asaj qe kisha hequr ditet e fundit. I ula te mbathurat deri te gjunjte dhe rrobat e siperme deri te gjinjte. Ai i uli pantallonat deri te gjunjte. Ai me preku gjinjte dhe vaginen me duar. Mendoj se ai donte te me perdhunonte megjithese shtatzania ime ishte e dukshme. Kur me preku une humba ndjenjat.
Kur erdha ne vete, e kuptova se nuk kishte kryer marredhenie seksuale me mua. Kete e them sepse une e njoh trupin tim shume mire. Ai qeshte dhe une isha mbuluar me rrobat e mia. Ai me kishte drejtuar armen. Ai me tha: "Ngrihu, vishu dhe shko! Ngrihu dhe luaji kembet!" Une u ngrita dhe eca para tij dhe shkova te dhoma ku ishin grate. Mezi ecja sepse ndihesha pernjimend shume e dobet dhe e rraskapitur. Sapo do te hyja ai me tha: "Ulu dhe pusho!" Une degjova djalin tim duke qare nga bodrumi.
Nje tjeter qe dukej si jevg shkoi ne bodrum dhe e kapi djalin tim prej rrobash dhe e vendosi ne prehrin tim. Ai ma la djalin ne preher per pese minuta dhe pas kesaj e çoi djalin perseri ne dhome. Pastaj ai tha: "Ngrihu dhe ec pas meje!" Ai me pyeti: "ku e ke burrin?" Iu pergjigja: " Eshte ne Itali". Ai shtoi "Dmth te ka marre malli per burrin" Une nuk thashe asnje fjale. Ai me tha: "Mire atehere, punen e tij do ta bej une." Me urdheroi te zhvishesha. Une u zhvesha. Gjithe kohen ai foli shqip me mua me theksin jevg. Ai i uli pantallonat dhe te mbathura e tij deri ne gjunj. Ai me preku barkun, gjinjte. Ai donte te me prekte kudo; U perpoqa te mbrohesha megjithese nuk kisha shume fuqi. Ai e pa qe une nuk kisha deshire te bej a seks me ate, keshtu qe ai nxori thiken e tij te madhe dhe tha " Une do te te therr! Do ta copetoj foshnjen tende!"
Ne nje çast ai tha: "Shko!" Mu duk sikur nuk kishte kohe sikur ishte me ngut.
U vesha perseri dhe shkova ne bodrum ku ishin grate dhe femijet. Ata erdhen perseri dhe moren te pese vajzat, emrat e te cilave i kam permendur me siper. Ata moren edhe tri gra me te medha ne moshe, duke bere me shenje nga ato dhe duke thene: "Ti! Ti! Dhe ti!" Ai u tha vajzave ne shqip: Bania hallallin" Kjo thuhet nga nje person perpara se te vdese; eshte si lamtumire nga njerezit e dashur.
1.	T ..... , 62 vjeçe,
2.	F ..... , 45 vjeçe,
3.               M ..... , 42 vjeçe, e cila ishte nena e tri motrave qe permenda me larte qe u dhunuan
Ata i vrane grate me te moshuara menjehere. Ne degjuam tri te shtena nga jashte. Ky ishte perfundimi logjik qe ne nxorem.
Une nuk i pashe me keta tre burra me shenjen e tigrit mbi menge. Ata e mbvyllen deren me tel metalik. Ne e pame sepse dera prej druri kishte shume vrima.
Pastaj per rreth gjysme ore ne ndenjem ne bodrum. Ishim kaq te heshtura sepse nuk e dinim çka do te ndodhte me ato pese vajza qe i kishin marre, apo çka do te ndodhte me ne. Te dera ruante nje polic me uniforme kamuflimi, te kalter te mbyllet me automatik dhe revolver, me nje shirit te kalter ne krah, me floke te zinj, sy te zinj, fytyre te zeshket, 1,75-1,80 i gjate, me peshe normale, 50 vjeç. Ai hapi deren, i dha djalit tim qe ishte me i vogli i te gjithe femijeve ne dhome, nje shishe qumesht dhe nje cope te vogel torte dhe tha ne shqip: "Ikni shpejt nga ky vend!" E dija qe ishte uniforme policie sepse kur shkova ne Skenderaj per te lindur foshnjen kishte shume prej tyre rreth e rrotull dhe mjeku me tha kush ishin.
Qe atje ne u kthyem ne  .....  ne shtepine ku ishim mbajtur per tri dite. Ne oborr pame ata tre burra qe na kishin percjelle deri ne  ..... (ata kishin nje shirit te kuq ne uniforme) dhe ushtare te tjere, Ata po bisedonin duke qendruar ne kembe. Ata na thane te shkonim brenda dhe te pushonim per pak kohe dhe pastaj thane: "te shkojme te kerkojme per vajzat!" Une thashe:" Une nuk mund te eci me" prandaj une doja te dergoja vetem nenen time atje. Ushtari tha: "Nuk do te qendrosh ketu! Ju do te shkoni bashke kudo!" 
Ne arritem ne  .....  kur ishte errur dhe na futen ne stallen e nje shtepie qe ishte afersisht 300 metra larg nga shtepia qe na kishn mbajtur te kygura. Shtepia ishte djegur dhe une nuk e di e kujt ishte. Ata, tre ushtaret na lane te qete, duke na thene "Asgje nuk do t'ju ndodhe! Mos u frikesoni!" Ata na sollen buke, qirinj dhe nje djep per djalin tim dhe thane: " Neser do te gjejme vajzat dhe grate." Ata na thane te mos dilnim sepse do te ishim ne rrezik per shkak te paramilitareve. Ata po tregonin se po perpiqeshin te na mbronin. Ne ndenjem ne ate shtepi dhjete dite pa roje. Te tre ushtaret u kthyen ne  ..... , por ne shtepine ngjitur ishin ushtare te Ushtrise jugosllave te cilet na thane: "Qfaredo qe t'ju nevojitet, na therrisni". Pas shtate ditesh atje erdhi ajo qe perkthente per serbet dhe ajo ndenji me ne tri dite. Gjate ketyre shtate diteve ata erdhen shume shpesh, ata na provokonin, kerkonin para, njeri prej tyre ma drejtoi armen ne koke. Nuk mund te them numrin e ushtareve te ushtrise Jugosllave atje por mund te them qe ishin shume. Pasi  .....  erdhi atje, ushtaret e Ushtrise Jugosllave nuk erdhen me per te na kontrolluar. Per dhjete dite ne poqem buke ne furnelle me miellin qe gjetem ne stalle. Jashte oborrit ishte nje pus dhe ushtaret e ushtrise Jugosllave na lejonin here pas here te merrnim uje me shishe plastike. Dy ose tri here ne dite vinte nje person qe  .....  me tha se ishte komandanti. Ai solli vetem per  .....  ushqime (supe, buke, mish) kafe dhe cigare, Ai me pyeti: "Qfare ndodhi? Qfare ju bene? Kush e beri kete ?" pastaj ai tha: " me vjen keq per qfare te ka ndodhur sepse ti je shtatzane." Une nuk e di graden e tij. Ai kishte te njejten uniforme kamuflimi te gjelber me te verdhe si ushtaret, me shirit te kuq ne krahe; ndryshimi i vetem ishte se ai kishte nje kapele te gjelber njengjyreshe me maje.
Here pas here komandanti serb vinte atje dhe me pyeste qfare kishte ndodhur. Ata thoshin: "Na duhet ky informacion sepse ne po i kerkojme keta njerez, ne do t'i gjejme keto vajza."
Mirdita ishte ajo qe me dergoi ne spital ne Skenderaj per te lindur foshnjen, dhjete dite para se te lindej djali im ..... .Perpos  .....  qe me shoqeroi ne spital, te gjitha grate dhe femijet qe mbaheshin ne ate stalle, mbeten atje. Komandanti dhe nje ushtar i Ushtrise jugosllave na çuan mua dhe  .....  ne spitalin ne Skenderaj.
Une e pashe kur ajo po fliste me doktor   ..... . Pasi linda foshnjen, doktori me mori ne shtepine e tij dhe me tha se ai e njihte babane e vajzes qe perkthente per serbet, dhe pas luftes doktori me tregoi se ajo kishte thene se atij i ishte treguar fakti qe motra ime dhe vjehrra ime ishin vrare.
Une mendoj se  .....  na spiunonte ne  .....  sepse fliste dhe hante me serbet. Burri im tha: " Une e di, ne e dime qe ajo eshte spiune." Edhe tani ata qe kishin lufltuar me UCK-ne e kerkojne ende ate vajze, por nuk mund t'a gjejne, me gjasa ajo u largua per ne Serbi.
Une mendoj se pa dyshim qe ajo duhet te kete bashkepunuar me ta. Ajo qendroi me serbet gjithe naten kur ne ishim te ngujuara; ajo pinte cigare dhe bisedonte me ta.
Per vdekjen e motres sime mesova nje muaj pas luftes. ..... , 34 vjeçe, gruaja e  R ..... , me tregoi se dikush i kishte thene burrit te saj qe motra ime mund te ishte ne nje pus. Ai person dukej se kishte pare çdo gje me dylbi.
Une e takova burrin tim dy muaj pasi ishte nenshkruar marreveshja e paqes. Burri im kishte lufituar me UCK-ne per gjashte muaj ne Cigavice. Ai me tha se e kishte pare vajzen qe bashkepunonte me serbet ne Ciçavice tri jave para asaj qe ndodhi ne fshatin ku u dhunuan dhe u vrane vajzat, dhe ajo ishte veshur me uniformen e UCK-se. Burri im shtoi se ajo u largua nga UCK-ja dhe u bashkua me ushtrine serbe, dmth ajo bashkepunonte me ushtrine jugosllave.
Tre muaj pas nenshkrimit te marreveshjes se paqes motra ime u gjet brenda nje pusi. Nuk e di daten e sakte. Vellai, babai im dhe vellai im  .....  me thane se KFOR-i e kishte gjetur kufomen ne nje pus.
Ata nuk na lejuan ta shikonim kufomen. Ata thane se viktimat ishin hedhur ne pus te gjalla.
Nga gruaja  .....  dhe nga motra ime, te cilat i hodhen ne pus, disa nga kepucet e tyre u gjeten te shperndara ne pus, ne siperfaqe. Atje u gjet edhe nje kepuce qe ishte e vjehrres sime. Disa nga rrobat e vjehrres sime u gjeten jashte pusit ( pallto e gjate ne ngjyre hiri, xhemper ngjyre krem pa menge). Rrobat e saj ishin lidhur me nje fije te trashe. Babai im me tha se ai i kishte gjetur ato keshtu mbi toke, prane pusit.
Une nuk isha atje kur kufomat u nxoren nga pusi. Burri im dhe babai im ishin atje. Une shkova vetem kur ato u varrosen.
Te tete kufomat e femrave te dhunuara dhe te vrara u varrosen fillimisht ne  ..... . Pas dy tre muajsh, ato u varrosen ne  ..... 
Motra ime nuk kishte leternjofitim kur ne u larguam.
Babait dhe nenes sime nuk ua treguan kufomen e motres sime, vetem rrobat; pantallona te kuqe me vija, kadife, bluze te zeze leshi me lule, çorape te bardha leshi te thurura nga nena ime, çorape te pambukta te bardha, çizme me lekure te zeze me taka te trasha dhe me lidhesa; dhe bluze pambuku.


*Fotot me poshte qe lidhen me rrefimet me larte.vetem per persona mbi 18 vjeç*

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...%20truth/2.jpg

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...%20truth/1.jpg



vazhdon me rrefime tjera rrenqethese......

----------


## fattlumi

*Rrëfimi i Afërditës*-Mitrovicë

Kam lindur ne Peran, ne komunen e Podujeves. Kur isha femije, prinderit e mi kaluan ne Mitrovice dhe deri kohet e fundit kam jetuar atje. Per kete arsye, disa nga dokumentat e mi personale e japin Mitrovicen si vendlindjen time. E kam takuar burrin tim Agim Hajrizin ne qytet dhe jam martuar per te ne qershor te vitit 1984. Kishim tre femije, nje vajze, Arbnoren, te moshes 14 vje9e, dhe dy djem, Ilirin, te moshes 11 vjeçe, dhe Arianitin, te moshes 6 vjeçe. Fill pas marteses sime, une dhe burri im kaluam te jetonim ne Rr. Cara Lazara, Nr. 4, ne Mitrovice. Ne korrik te vitit 1996, ne te njejtin oborr e ndertuam nje shtepi te re, qe e zevendesoi shtepine tone te vjeter, te cilen e patem demoluar. Shtepia e re ishte trikateshe.

Jam shkolluar ketu ne Mitrovice dhe pastaj kam shkuar ne Universitetin e Prishtines, ku u diplomova ne Gjuhen dhe Letersine Shqipe. Burri im Agimi, te cilin e takova ne shtator te vitit 1979, ishte diplomuar ne ekonomi ne Universitetin e Prishtines. Ai ishte shef i Departamentit te Informacionit te Teknologjise ne nje uzine qe prodhonte bateri automjetesh ne Mitrovice. Nderkaq, me 1989, pas masave te Qeverise jugosllave kunder popullit etnik shqiptar ne Kosove, burri im u largua nga puna. Pas kesaj, ai mori pjese ne luften per te drejtat dhe lirite e shqiptareve te Kosoves. Ai fillimisht ishte Kryetar i Komitetit per Asistence Publike. Me 1992, ai u zgjodh nga banoret etnike shqiptare si kryetar paralel i Mitrovices, duke perfaqesuar te drejtat e tyre. Me 1995 ai mori pjese ne Kuvendin e Sindikates se Pavarur dhe u be Kryetar. Gjate gjithe kesaj kohe, ai u be i njohur per organet e ndryshme te autoriteteve serbe dhe shpesh ngrinte zerin kunder zyrtareve ne mbrojtje te te drejtave te punetoreve shqiptare. Deri vone, ai mbante konferenca javore per shtyp çdo te merkure, qe paraqiteshin ne televizionin lokal.

Gjate 10 viteve te kaluara, ngacmimet dhe presionet nga zyrtaret serbe ishin bere te zakonshem per familjen tone. Shpesh merrnim thirrje telefonike kercenuese dhe kishim vizita shume te shpeshta te policise ne shtepine tone. Me kujtohet se keta police ishin te veshur ne uniformen e zakonshme te kaltert te policise. Ata vinin ne gjithfare kohesh te dites dhe te nates dhe arrestonin burrin tim per arsye te panjohura ose thane se po e merrnin per t'a marre ne pyetje. Kjo shpesh behej para femijeve te mi, qe i shqetesonte shume. Ai zakonisht mbahej i arrestuar per disa ore, ndonjehere deri ne 18 ore, para se te lirohej. Ne vitet e hershme shpesh u nenshtrohej te rrahurave dhe abuzimit tjeter fizik, dhe krejt se voni ata shpesh i thoshin se si "peshk i madh", kerkonte trajtim i veçante. Kjo do te thoshte dergimi i tij qe te merrej ne pyetje nga zyrtare te Sigurimit Sekret Jugosllav, te njohur si "UDB" - Sigurimi i Brendshem Shteteror. Me nje rast, ne korrik te vitit 1998, burri im kishte dale me birin tim Arianitin, i cili atehere ishte 5 vjeç. Kur ishin ireth nje kilometer larg shtepise, ata ishin ndaluar nga nje grup policesh ne kater automjete. Agimit i kishin thene se ai duhej te shkonte me ta dhe se te tjeret nga grupi do ta sillnin birin tim ne shtepi. Agimin e kishin marre. Arianiti ne te vertete u kishte ikur policeve. Fatmiresisht per ne, ai arriti ne shtepi i sigurt derisa po i ndiqte njeri nga grupi i policeve, Nenad PAVICEVIQI. Isha shume e shqetesuar qe policet merrnin burrin tim ne kete menyre, duke pasur parasysh se djali im i vogel ishte aty.

Me duhet ta permend ketu se PAVICEVIQI i ishte i njohur familjes sime dhe mua. Ai ishte rreth 27 vjeç, kishte qene ne polici nja 4-5 vjet dhe banonte ne shtepine bri shtepise sone. E njihja te emen Dragicen shume mire, por nuk mund te them se familja jone dhe e saja ishin miq, duke pasur parasysh ndjenjat e tyre antishqiptare. Kur Nenadi ishte djalosh, ate shpesh e nxiste e ema te hidhte gjera si barna te perdorura, dhe nje here nje mace te ngordhur, ne pus ne oborrin e familjes sone. Pjesa jone e qytetit ishte shume e perzier etnikisht. Popullsia e Mitrovices perbehej nga 60 perqind shqiptare dhe 40 perqind serbe, por fqinjet tane te pare ne njeren ane ishte familja serbe PAVICEVIQ dhe ne anen tjeter nje njeri qe quhej "PEPO", i cili ishte malazias. Ne anen tjeter te rruges dhe ngjitur me shtepite tona ishte shtepia e Lazar GEORGIEVSKIT, nje maqedonas sllav.
Gjate muajve qe erdhen, natyrisht isha e vetedijshme per konfliktin qe vazhdonte ne Kosove. Ne Mitrovice tensioni u rrit dhe pati dyndje te madhe refugjatesh nga rajone te tjera. Burri im me thoshte se vezhgohej nga autoritetet serbe tere kohen, 24 ore. Ishte bere normale qe njerezit te zhdukeshin dhe te mos shiheshin me. Dihej se nje organizate e quajtur "Dora e Zeze" rrembente njerez. Veprimtaret politike shpesh dilnin nga shtepia jone dhe arrestoheshin dhe rriheshin nga policia.

Nje mbremje ne gusht te vitit 1998, burri im, vjehrra ime Nazmija, dhe une po rrinim ne ballkonin e shtepise sone, kur GEORGIEVSKI na bertiti, duke pyetur se çka po benin ende ne Mitrovice dhe a nuk e kishim ditur se qyteti ishte vetem per serbe. Ai pastaj nxori nje automatik. Burri im na tha te gjitheve te hynim brenda, pas se ciles GEORGIEVSKI gjuajti mbi ne, duke e qelluar murin e katit te trete te shtepise. Fqinji yne "PEPO" e thirri policinë, edhe pse burri im i tha se nuk ia vlente. Pas tri oresh, policia erdhi dhe e mori keqberesin me vete per ta marre ne pyetje, nderkaq nje fqinje, me tregoi se ate thjesht e kishin pyetur pse e kishte perdorur armen nese nuk ishte i gatshem ta "kryente detyren". Te nesermen, nje grup ish-anetaresh te sindikates, qe tani ishin ne UQK, erdhen ne shtepi, pasi qe kishin degjuar per kete incident. Ata i sugjeruan burrit tim se mund ta vrisnin GEORGIEVSKIN. Burri im refuzoi, duke thene se ne ende deshironim te jetonim ne Mitrovice. PEPO me vone u kthye nga stacioni i policise. Ai na tha se do te vazhdonte te na ndihmonte, nese kerkohej.
Gjate muajve te ardhshem, situata ne pergjithesi nuk ndryshoi. Agimi ende merrej rregullisht per t'u marre ne pyetje. Vura re se kishte shume njerez ne katin e katert te shtepise se GEORGIEVSKIT, me pare te pabanuar. Ndjenim se ata po i veshtronin levizjet brenda dhe jashte shtepise sone. Linja e telefonit na pergjohej, me sa dinim, gjate pese-gjashte viteve te fundit dhe se voni linja jone ishte bllokuar ashtu qe thirrjet jashte nuk mund te beheshin. Kur u ankuam te njerezit e telefonave per kete, ata na thane se duhej ta dinim mire perse ishte keshtu. E di se kjo ishte e vetmja linje telefoni ne rrugen tone ne te cilen nderhyhej ne kete menyre.
Pasi erdhi stafi i Misionit Verifikues te Kosoves ne tetor te vitit 1998, situata nuk u permiresua, edhe pse serbet me nuk mund t'i kryenin abuzimet e tyre ne menyre te hapur si me pare. Nderkaq, une gjithnje e me shume kisha frike se <?ka do t'i ndodhte familjes sime nese do te mbeteshim ne Mitrovice. Me duket se burri im gjithnje e me shume po bindej se di9ka do t'i ndodhte atij, pasi qe shpesh me thoshte se ai do te ishte i gatshem te vdiste per shtepine tone, ne shtepine tone.
Me 15 mars 1999, rreth ores 0945 te mengjesit, isha ne shtepi me tre femijet. Burri im sapo ishte nisur per ne zyret e Sindikates ne Prishtine me vjehrren, kur cingerroi

telefoni. Une u pergjigja. Nje mashkull i panjohur serb pyeti nese e kishte marre shtepine e Agimit. I thashe se ishte e qarte se e dinte pergjigjen dhe e pyeta nese e kishte pare Agimin duke dale me heret. Atehere me tha ky njeri se e dinte se ne ishim familja kryesore ne qytet dhe se duhej ta dinim se po percilleshim, duke shtuar se do te na masakronin te gjitheve. Nuk desha te dukesha e frikesuar dhe i thashe le ta provonte po te donte, duke shtuar se do ta mbroja familjen time. Mashkulli u zemrua,duke bertitur se do te ma dhunonte bijen e vetme perpara meje. E humba kontrollin dhe ia ktheva bertimen duke thene se nuk do t'i jepej rasti kurre. Linja pastaj u nderpre. Nuk kisha si te thirrja jashte, keshtu qe shkova ne anen tjeter te rruges te disa dyqane shqiptare, prej nga ne fund qeshe ne gjendje ta kontaktoja Agimin. 

Nje ish polic, nje mik shqiptar, erdhi me vone dhe me çoi te shtepia e nenes sime derisa nuk u kthye burri. Ia raportuam incidentin OSBE-se, por na thane se ata vertet nuk mund te benin gje. Ata na pyeten pse nuk e kishim raportuar kete çeshtje ne polici, qe mendova se ishte nje pyetje e marre.
Pas ketij incidenti, e pyeta burrin tim se deri kur priste prej nesh qe te vazhdonim te jetonim me kete lloj presioni dhe frike. E pyeta pse nuk po e leshonim Mitrovicen dhe i thashe se ai mund te rrinte nese deshironte, por se nuk doja qe t'u ndodhte di?ka femijeve tane. Ai u pergjigj se vendi i femijeve tane ishte ne shtepi dhe se nuk kishim ku te shkonim tjeter.
Ishte rreth kesaj kohe kur mesuesi i bijes sone, Kadri KADRIU, nje artist i njohur shqiptar, i cili ishte zhdukur pa paralajmerim rreth nje jave me heret, u gjet i vdekur. Burri i nje shoqes sime, nje pronar kafeneje, poashtu u vra me arme zjarri. Ai me pare e kishte ndihmuar UCK-ne, keshtu qe ma mori mendja se kjo ishte arsyeja pse ishte vrare. Ndjeja se serbet po beheshin gjithnje e me aktive kunder intelektualeve ose veprimtareve politike dhe e kisha nje ndjenje frike se di?ka e tmerrshme do te ndodhte se shpejti.

Me 24 mars 1999, isha ne shtepi me vjehrren dhe 3 femijet. Agimi kishte shkuar ne zyrat e LDK-se ne Mitrovice. Rreth ores 13.00 pasdreke degjova sirenat e sulmit ajror qe u aktivizuan. Mund te shihja nga shtepia se rruget u zbrazen shpejt. Mendova se ofensiva e NATO-s mund te kishte filluar. Femijet filluan te qanin. Ishim te gjithe shume te frikesuar, pasi nuk kishim ide sesi do te ishte bombardimi. E ç0va familjen ne nje vendstrehim nen shkalle qe e kishim pergatitur me heret. U fshehem ne vendstrehim per rreth gjysme ore, pas se ciles sirenat u ndalen. Perafersisht ne te njejten kohe, Agimi arriti ne shtepi dhe na tha te gjitheve te shkonim larte. Rreth ores 17.00 pasdreke shkova ne qytet per te blere ushqime, ne rast se do te na duhej ta leshonim shtepine papritmas dhe u ktheva rreth nje ore me vone. I mbyllem te gjitha dritaret dhe i leshuam grilat e dritareve.

Agimi shkoi poshte ne katin perdhese te shtepise, te cilin nuk e perdornim per banim dhe e mori nje stufe te vjeter dhe ia mbeshteti deres se hyrjes. Kete e benim normalisht, per mungese te sigurise ne nivelin e katit perdhese. Me Agimin ishin te dy djemte e mi ne kete moment. Ata po perpiqeshin t'i ndihmonin babait ne kete pune. Agimi gjithashtu mori nje cope te madhe druri dhe e shtyri me zor midis stufes dhe skajit te shkalleve, qe ta bllokonte keshtu edhe me qasjen nga dera kryesore. Rrethoja e jashtme e shtepise ne nivelin e katit perdhese nuk ishte prej tullave, por prej druri. Kjo ishte sepse e po punonim ta kthenim pjesen e poshtme te shtepise ne nje dyqan. Agimi poashtu e perforcoi kete nga brenda duke mbeshtetur copa te tjera druri per te.
U deshen rreth dy ore per ta mbaruar kete. Rreth ores tete te mbremjes, e hapem televizorin per te kuptuar se sulmet e para te NATO-s kishin nisur nga Italia. Rreth kesaj kohe degjonim te shtena neper rruge, qe mendova se ishin serbet duke shprehur gatishmerine e tyre. Gjate tri oreve ne vijim, une vazhdova te beja rezerva ushqimi dhe uji, derisa Agimi vazhdonte ta shikonte televiziorin dhe i nderronte kanalet ne perpjekje qe te merrte vesh se çka po ndodhte.
Rreth ores 23,00 te mbremjes, i çova femijet ne shtrat lart ne dhomen time te fjetjes. Edhe vjehrra ra ne shtrat. Une ndejta me Agimin duke shikuar TV. Pak me pas, isha ne korridorin qendror midis dhomes se ndejes dhe dhomes sime te fjetjes kur mendova se degjova dike duke e shtyer deren e hyrjes. Shkova dhe i tregova burnt, i cili me tha se nuk ishte askush te dera dhe te qetesohesha. Pastaj nuk degjova asgje dhe mendova se e kisha imagjinuar ate. Rreth nje ore me vone, nga mesnata, bija ime kishte qene ne nevojtore kur erdhi ne dhomen e ndejes dhe na tregoi se edhe ajo e kishte degjuar dike te dera e hyrjes. Burri im bertiti duke thene se donte qe femijet te flinin per nje minute. Pastaj une e ktheva bijen time ne dhomen e fjetjes. e perqafova ate dhe djalin e vogel, qe po flinin ne te njejtin shtrat. E perqafova edhe djalin e madh Ilirin, duke mos e ditur se kjo do te ishte hera e fundit qe po e perqafoja dhe po e puthja djalin tim.

E fika driten e dhomes se fjetjes dhe u ktheva ne dhomen e ndejes. Agimi tha se kishte uri, keshtu qe i pergatita di9ka per te ngrene. Derisa po e mbaronte te ngrenit, grilat jashte dritares se sallonit u trazuan nga diçka. E shikuam njeri-tjetrin. Agimi nuk tha gje. E pyeta nese e kishte degjuar zhurmen. Tha se ishte vetem imagjinata ime, per shkak se kisha frike. Ne kete moment, qe ishte rreth ores 0015, i çova grilat pakez, por nuk pashe gje jashte.

Ne oren 00.30 te nates degjuam dy automjete qe ndaluan jashte shtepise sone. E dita se ishin dy automjete sepse ishte shume qete peijashta dhe e degjova njerin motor te fikej, qe pasoi me zhurmen e njejte te motorit tjeter. Agimi dhe une, qe te dy, shikuam per dritare. Pame nga tre veta duke zbritur nga secila veture, te cilat ishin ndalur fill para portes se oborrit tone. E pashe se shoferi i Qdonjerit automjet mbeti brenda. Nga dy veta nga çdonjeri automjet dolen nga ana e andejme, ndersa nga nje njeri prej secilit automjet zbriti nga ana e kendejme, nje grup prej gjashte vetash qe u bene bashke drejpersedrejti para portes sone.
Dritat e dritareve perballe shtepise sime ende ishin te ndezura. Per kete arsye, skena perjashta ishte e ndriçuar bukur mire. Mund te shihja se te gjashtet ishin te veshur me sa dukej ne uniforme te kalter te mbyllet te larme dhe kishin bereta te zeza. Nuk mund te shihja se ffare armesh, nese kishin ndonje, po mbanin me vete, por mund te them poashtu se nuk kishin pushke. Nuk mund te them nese kishin ndonje simbol apo shenje dalluese ne uniformat e tyre.
Mund te shihja se dy nga policet ishin Nenad PAVICEVIQI, per te cilin ju kam
treguar me heret. Tjetri quhej "Boban", edhe pse nuk ia dinim mbiemrin. E dija se ky njeriu i dyte ishte polic, te cilin e kisha pare, si Nenadin, ne uniforme te rregullt te policise gjate disa viteve te fundit. Edhe ai ishte vendes. Burri im me tregoi se dy nga njerezit e tjere quheshin Ratko ANTONIJEVIQ dhe Dejan SAVIQ. Asnjeri prej nesh nuk i njohu dy policet e tjere. Verejta se Nenadi ishte ne krye te grupit. E pashe duke e shtyer per ta hapur porten tone. Pasi qe porta ishte e siguruar me nje zinxhir me dry, qe kishte nje pulle te brendshme per ta ?elur, e dita se dikush qe e kishte ditur se si ta zhbllokonte kete dry e kishte prekur porten tone me heret.
Burri im me tha se po t'i ndodhte gje atij, duhej t'i mbaja mend keta emra. Agimi shkoi te telefoni dhe e thirri Abdullah BANSKEN, i cili jetonte ne Suhodoll, nje lagje tjeter e qytetit, afer shtepise se Latif BERISHES. Abdullahu ishte njeri nga koleget e burrit tim ne levizjen e Sindikates. Agimi i tha se policia kishin ardhur ne shtepine tone dhe se duhej t'u tregonte aktivisteve te tjere qe te largoheshin nga qyteti.

Agimi pastaj shkoi ne dhomen e ijetjes dhe i solli tre femijet ne korridor afer shkalleve. Ne kete kohe krisma ne deren e hyijes mund te degjohej. Edhe vjehrra u zgjua dhe shkoi ne kuzhine me Ilirin, djalin e madh, ku e hapen dritaren dhe e thirren me ze te larte "PEPON" per ndihme. Ne kete moment, e degjova GEORGIEVSKIN duke thirre me ze nga shtepia e tij ne shqip, "Hyn brenda!" pas se ciles shtiu me nje plumb.
Burri im, vjehrra, femijet dhe une pastaj u mblodhem ne korridor prane shkalleve. Agimi shkoi ne krye te shkalleve, qe ishte drejpersedrejti perballe deres se hyrjes ne fund te shkalleve. Vjehrra ime shkoi pas tij. Agimi me thirri, duke e levizur doren, dhe me tha t'i tjoja femijet ne tavan.
E mora djalin e vogel nga dora e majte, derisa djalin e madh Ilirin e mbante bija ime. Filluam te ngjiteshim lart shkalleve. Kur u ngjita 4-5 shkalle, e degjova xhamin e deres se hyrjes te thyhej dhe zhurmen e copes se drurit dhe te stufes qe po hiqeshin me shqelma. Pikerisht ne kete moment, djali im Iliri u lirua me perpelitje nga bija ime dhe vrapoi poshte shkalleve tek i ati. Po pyetesha nese do t'i shkoja pas, kur i degjova zerat e vete policeve serbe qe po ngjiteshin shkalleve. Prandaj une i çova bijen time dhe djalin e vogel ne tavan.

Nga tavani, qe ishte nje kat siper, mund ta degjoja zhurmen e perpelitjes qe vinte prej krye-shkalleve. Deri ne ate fast asgje nuk ishte thene. Papritmas, degjova nje te shtene
dhe munda ta degjoja renkimin e burrit tim. Fill pas kesaj pasuan disa te shtena, pas se ciles e degjova Agimin duke renkuar "Nene". Pastaj e degjova vjehrren duke thene, ne shqip, "Nenad, si mund te ma vrash djalin tim?" Isha ne gjendje shoku dhe nuk dija çka te beja, perveç ta mbaja prane ne perqafim djalin e vogel. Pastaj pati nje periudhe heshtjeje te plote. Bija ime pastaj sugjeroi se mund te zbritnim, me ç'rast e kapa per krahu, ashtu qe te mos mund te levizte. Nje ze, qe nuk ishte ai i Nenadit, bertiti serbisht "A eshte kush siper? Zbritni?" Mbetem aty ku ishim. Pastaj nje ze tjeter tha poashtu ne serbisht, "Kjo eshte me teper se ç'mjafton. Te shkojme". Mirepo, zeri i pare tha "Jo - ka te tjere siper". Atehere e degjova deren ne fund te shkalleve qe çonin ne tavan te hapej dhe hapat qe u ngjiten dy apo tri shkalle. Ishte shume e erret. E degjoja dike qe u binte pllakave izoluese te kartonit mbi mure duke thene "Zbritni poshte". Pikerisht atehere, dikush tjeter bertiti nga poshte "Te shkojme", njerezit zbriten poshte shkalleve shume qete. Se shpejti pas kesaj, e degjova zerin e dy pale dyerve te automjeteve duke u mbyllur me perplasje dhe automjetet duke u larguar me shpejtesi.
Ende isha teper e frikesuar qe te levizja menjehere, keshtu qe mbeta aty ku isha, duke u perpjekur ta percaktoja se a ishte kush duke levizur poshte. I hoqa pandoflat dhe zbrita poshte vetem.

Kur arrita te korridori midis dhomes se ndejes dhe dhomes kryesore te fjetjes, e gjeta Agimin te shtrire ne shpine, me syte hapur, me doren e majte mbeshtetur mbi Ilirin, i cili ishte i shtrire prane tij, pjeserisht ne anen e tij te majte. Pashe se Iliri kishte plage plumbash ne kofshën e tij te majte, ne stomak dhe berryl. E pashe vjehrren time te shtrire permbys, per-se-trup, mbi trupin e Agimit, me duart ne trupin e tij dhe me koken ne te majte. Nuk mund t'i shihja plage plumbash as Agimit as vjehrres sime, edhe pse gjykuar nga puset e medha te gjakut ne dysheme afer kraheroreve te tyre, besova se kishin marre plage ne gjoks. Ishte e qarte se te dy kishin vdekur.
Pastaj kalova ne sallon dhe shkova ta perdorja telefonin, per te zbuluar se linja ishte njxjerre dhe shkeputur. Pastaj e gjeta telefonin mobil te Agimit mbi tryeze ne dhomen e ndejes, aty ku mbahej zakonisht. Pastaj shkova ne dhomen e fjetjes dhe e mora nje jorgan, te cilin e vendosa mbi kufomat ashtu qe femijet e mi te tjere te mos i shihnin.

Me kujtohet sa tmerr ishte kur shkela ne gjakun e djalit tim, Pastaj i thirra femijet poshte, duke u perpjekur t'ua bllokoja shikimin e kufomave. I ç0va poshte dhe dola jashte ne rruge.
Ora ne kete kohe ishte nje pa nje $erek e mengjesit. Ne te vertete e kisha ne dore oren e djalit tim Ilirit ne ate moment, pasi qe me kishte lutur t'ia ruaja me heret ate nate, kur po i ndihmonte Agimit per ta siguruar deren e hyrjes. Sirenat e sulmit ajror papritmas u aktivizuan perseri. Pothuajse ne te njejten kohe, i degjova te shtena qe po vinin nga shtepia e Latif BERISHES. Ai ishte udheheqes lokal i LDK-se. E dija fare mire ku gjendej shtepia e tij, rreth 1200 metra larg shtepise sime.
Me vone ate mengjes kuptova se dikush nga Komiteti per Mbrojtjen e te Drejtave dhe Lirive te Njeriut ne Mitrovice i kishte telefonuar vellait tim Bekimit, per te pyetur se a ishte e vertete se Agimi ishte vrare. Ishte nga ky burim qe kisha kuptuar se Latif BERISHA ishte vrare poashtu ate nate.

Kur u largova nga shtepia ime me femijet, shkova ne shtepite e disa shokeve qe jetonin aty afer. Mirepo, nuk qeshe ne gjendje ta gjeja aske atje, pasi qe dukej se askush nuk ishte ne shtepi. Pastaj i trokita ne deren e nje njeriu ne moshe dhe gruas se tij, te cilet na lane brenda ate nate. Prej aty, i telefonova Bekimit ne telefonin mobil dhe i tregova se çka kishte ndodhur. Zoteriu ne moshe shkoi afer shtepise sime per ta kontrolluar situaten me vone ate mengjes rreth ores 07.00-07.30. Ai u kthye per te me treguar se kishte shume police dhe ushtare ne lagjen time . Me vone ate mengjes, caktova takim me Bekimin ne anen tjeter te qytetit. Shkuam ne shtepine e tij per nje kohe. Mirepo kisha teper frike qe te rrinim aty, sepse e dija se Nenadi e dinte se do te mund te na gjente atje. Prandaj e kontaktuam axhen tim, te cilin Nenandi nuk e njihte, dhe shkuam per t'u strehuar ne shtepine e tij. Mbetem aty tri dite deri me 28 mars.
Pronaret e dyqaneve perballe rruges nga shtepia ime me treguan me vone ate mengjes se e kishin pare Nenadin te arrinte ne shtepine time rreth ores 09.30 te mengjesit me nje polic tjeter ne uniforme. Me thane se kishin uniforma te rregullta te kalterta te policise. Me vone te njejten mbremje, pata mundesi te shkoja ne shtepine time. Disa te af^irn te mi i kishin marre kufomat pasi qe ishin leshuar nga spitali. Me tregoi nje nip imi se Nenadi kishte qene ne shtepine time gjate kohes kur gjykatesi hetues kishte qene atje. Kishte pyetur pse nipi im ishte ne rolin e me te afermit per t'i identifikuar te vdekurit, kur Agimi e kishte gruan dhe 2 femije te tjere. Kur e vizitova shtepine, zbulova se te gjitha gjerat e mia te ?mueshme personale ishin vjedhur dhe te gjithe sirtaret e ndryshem dhe dollapet e rrobave ishin kontrolluar. Zbulova poashtu se te hollat qe vjehrra ime i mbante ne shtepi kishin shkuar. Zbulova se te gjithe dokumentat e burrit tim te Sindikates kishin shkuar. Mungonin pasaporta ime dhe ajo e Ilirit, si dhe nje numer fotografish te Agimit me grupe nderkombetare.

Funeralet ne te vertete u mbajten te nesermen, pra, me 26 mars. Mirepo une nuk guxova te menja pjese ne funerale, pasi qe e dija se Nenadi dhe policia ende po me kerkonin. Me 28 mars, bashke me vellain Bekimin dhe familjen e tij, u nisem per Zhabare ne veturen e Bekimit. Prej aty u kthyem ne Mitrovice per te ndejtur me kusherinj te tjere midis 1-2 prillit. Gjate kesaj periudhe, serbet i debuan shume banore te tjere nga Mitrovica dhe nga qytetet e tjera ne raj on. Ne pastaj ia dolem te ktheheshim per dy net ne shtepine e Bekimit, qe pastaj te largoheshim perseri. Arritem me 4 prill ne Ulqin, ne bregdetin e Malit te Zi. Pastaj te gjithe udhetuam per Shkoder, ne Shqiperi, nga vendkalimi kufitar i Hanit te Hotit. Duke pritur autobusin ne piken kufitare, vura re nja 200-300 njerez te tjere qe po prisnin te kalonin. Rojet kufitare jugosllave na pyeten nese ndokush prej nesh kishte leternjoftimi. Te gjithe thame se nuk kishim, edhe pse Bekimi e kishta pasaporten e vet. Rojet i shenuan emrat tane dhe pastaj na drejtuan grumbull ne Shqiperi. Arritem atje me 11 prill, ku mbetem deri me 25 prill. Rruga jone pastaj na çoi per Tirane. Me nje maj shkuam ne portin e Durresit, prej nga e morem tragetin per ne Bari.
Vellai im tjeter, Fitimi, i cili ka banuar ne Holande rreth 10 vite, e rregulloi qe te na mundesonte te udhetonim per Itali dhe prej andej, me ne fund, arritem ne Holande, neper Gjermani, me 5 maj. Derisa kisha qene ne Shkoder, ne Shqiperi, kisha kuptuar se kisha qene gjashte jave shtatzene. Per shkak te traumes neper te cilen kisha kaluar, me tha mjeku, se kisha pasur deshtim rreth dy jave me heret.

----------


## fattlumi

*Rrëfimi i Lutfiut-Krushë e Vogël*

Më 25 mars 1999, rreth ores 04.00 e gjithe familja ime dhe une e leshuam shtepine tone
ne fshatin Krushe e Vogel dhe bashke me fshatare te tjere shqiptare u fshehem ne pyll.
Arsyeja e ketij largimi ishte fakti se policet e rrethuan fshatin dhe filluan te shtinin dhe te granatonin. Gjithashtu ata filluan te digjnin shtepite shqiptare ne fshat. Pashe se keta
serbe ishin veshur me uniforma te kaltra kamuflimi te MPB-se (Ministria e Brendshme
e Serbise). Pashe edhe disa autoblinda dhe tanke me ngjyre te gjelber qe ishin pozicionuar rreth fshatit.Besoj se rreth ores 09.00 pothuajse i gjithe fshati ishte grumbulluar ne pyll. Ne u fshehem prane nje perroi qe ishte afer nje vreshti. Ky vend nuk ka ndonje emer te vecante.
Ne qendruam te fshehur deri rreth ores 19.00, kur ne u kthyem ne fshat. Femijet e vegjel filluan të qanin sepse ishte shume ftohte. Shkuam ne shtepine e Sejdi BATUSHES.
Gjithsesi disa fshatare e kaluan naten ne pyll. Une me familjen time se bashku me
shumicen e fshatareve ndenjem ne shtepine e Sejdi BATUSHES deri ne mengjesin e 26 marsit 1999.

Diskutuam me njeri-tjetrin çfare do te benim. Shqyrtuam mundesine per t'u marre vesh me serbet. Me kujtohet se Ismail ARIFI (i vdekur) na tregoi se ata kishin kryer bisedime
me serbet (nja dy jave me pare) dhe kishin arritur nje marreveshje me ata. Po ashtu ai na tregoi se ata kishin kryer bisedime me keta serbe
(Emri nuk dihet) PETKOVIQ me nofken Vuqi (Emri nuk dihet) NIKOLIQ me nofken Zhivqa Millosh NIKOLIQ.
Keta serbe premtuan se ata do t'a mbronin popullaten vendase shqiptare kunder policeve serbe dhe se shqiptaret do t'i mbronin serbet nga UQK-ja. Kjo marreveshje ishte e vlefshme per fshatin Krushe e Vogel. Keta serbe ishin fqinjet tane dhe ne i njihnim ata prej vitesh, keshtu qe pasi degjuam rreth ketyre bisedimeve dhe sigurimeve ne vendosem te qendronim ne oborr dhe te prisnim.	

Kur pame se serbet po e granatonin fshatin panderprere e kuptuam se kishim gabuar rende, por ne ate kohe ne nuk mund te shkonim askund. Situata po behej deshperuese,
dhe femiiet ishin frikesuar per vdekie dhe shume ,pame policet qe po na afroheshin dhe i degjuam kur na bertiten te mos leviznim. Ata madje nuk na lejuan as te ndihmonim keto gra. Ata na kercenuan se do te na vrisnin. Po ashtu pashe se disa nga policet hoqen tjegullat e kulmit te shtepise se nje fare Boshko NIKOLIQ dhe po qellonin qe andej. Pashe se ata vrane Isa KANJUSHEN i cili nuk ishte me ne ne oborr.

Rreth ores 10.00 disa nga policet urdheruan Aziz SHEHUN qe te shkonte prane tyre. Kur ai e beri kete serbet e urdheruan qe ai te shkonte ne pyll dhe te sillte pjesen tjeter te fshatareve ne fshat , Aziz SHEHU shkoi atje sepse ai nuk kishte asnie mundesi tjeter, Serbet i dhane nje afat prej dhjete minutash per tu kthyer. Mendoj se ne pyll ishin fshehur kater burra dhe kater gra.
Keta 4 burra e 4 gra u kthyen ne fshat ashtu siç kishin urdheruar serbet. Pasi keta njerez u bashkuan me ne ne oborr, policet na urdheruan te dilnim nga oborri dhe te ndalonim ne rrugen perballe shtepise. Kur arritem atje ata urdheruan qe burrat te ndaheshin nga grate. Pasi grate u ndane njeri nga policet (ai ishte i holle me fytyre te zeshket, 1,80 m i gjate, rreth 35 vjec, i veshur me uniforme kamuflimi te kalter/te zeze te MPB-se) urdheroi qe te gjitha grate te dergoheshin prane liqenit te Vermices afer kufirit shqiptar. Para se ato te largoheshin ai i urdheroi te linin te gjitha çantat dhe plaçkat e tyre personale. Rreth nesh kishte shume police dhe mua me kujtohet se vetem njeri prej tyre kishte maske te zeze mbi fytyre.
Disa nga policet i percollen grate dhe femijet tane jashte fshatit. Megjithate para se ata te largoheshin une pashe se nje polic mori disa djem te rinj nga nenat e tyre dhe i futi ata ne grup bashke me ne. Grate filluan klithmat dhe qarjet, por polici i urdheroi te pushonin, ndryshe do te vriteshin te gjithe.

Me vone degjova nga Miradie RAMAZANI, Zere RASHKA dhe Besa SHEHU se pasi ato kishin ecur nja 50 metra, ato kishin pare Dimitrije NIKOLIQIN, Rade NIKOLIQIN, Ranko PETKOVIQIN, te gjithe te armatosur dhe te veshur me uniforma. Ata pretendohet se u thane grave tona qe te ecnin dhe te mos shikonin perreth.
Pasi femijet dhe grate tona u larguari, polici me maske te zeze filloi te na shante. Ai nuk pushoi se theni per shembull se jo ne po dikush tjeter do te bente seks me grate tona. Ai perdori fjale shume fyese qe nuk kam deshire t'i perseris.Njeri nga policet na urdheroi te gjunjezoheshim dhe t'i vendosnim duart pas kokes. Na u desh te qendronim ne ate pozicion tg sikletshem per nje kohe te gjate. Pas nje fare kohe degjova njS urdher se ne duhej te dorezonim tg gjithe dokumentat dhe te hollat. Ata urdheruan Adem ISUFIN qe ishte plak, te mbidhte me nje çante te zeze nga ne dokumentat dhe te hollat. Gjithashtu degjova njerin nga policet qe e pyeti Adem ISUFIN nese ai kishte mbledhur te holla per UCK-ne. Serbet na urdheruan qe te dorezonim çelsat e makinave tona private.

Pasi moren çelsat e makinave na urdheruan te ngriheshim dhe te formonim nje kolone. Ne qendronim ne radhe treshe. Sapo u formua kolona ata na derguan teposhte rruges ne
drejtimin e nje stalle qe i perkiste Qazim BATUSHA. Stalla ishte ne te djathte te rruges ne nje largesi prej nja 30 metrash. Ne po ecnim me duart pas kokes. Gjithashtu u urdheruam te mos shikonim perreth ndryshe do te vriteshim. Mbaj mend se une ecja ne mes te nje rreshti. Prane meje nga e majta ishte Muharrem ASLLANI ndersa nga e djathta ishte Nebi HAZERI. Adem ASLLANI, Murat RAMADANI dhe Sejdi BATUSHA ishin ne rreshtin para meje. Une ecja diku nga mesi i kolones.
Kur arritem te stalla nuk pashe njeri perreth. Policet na urdheruan te futeshim brenda. Kur erdhi rradha ime une u futa dhe pashe se stalla kishte dy dhoma dhe nje korridor.
Une qendrova ne korridor ne anën e djathte. Meqe ne kolone kishte shume njerez, policet i urdheruan njerezit te shkonin ne dy dhomat e tjera. Pashe se ne korridor kishte ca kashte. Serbet na urdheruan te shikonim murin perballe nesh. Ne qendruam per pak kohe atje po eshte e veshtire per mua te them se sa zgjati.

Dikur erdhi nje polic me nje automatik te madh dhe me nje kuti municioni te rrumbullaket te ngjitur pas tij. Mendoj se ishte ne kete çast kur polici qe na ruante e pyeti te porsaardhurin ne gjuhen serbe: "Sto si zakasnio, jebem ti boga." (qe do te thote,Pse u vonove te q.ifsha zotin".) Polici tjeter u pergjigj: "Sta se sekiras, sad ce ih sredim za dva minuta" (qe do te thote "Mos u shqeteso, keta do t'i rregulloj per dy minuta"). Pas kesaj degjova tingullin e çarkut te armes dhe pothuajse menjehere pas kesaj polici u duk te pragu i deres dhe hapi zjarr kunder nesh. Une rashe pertoke dhe mbi mua ranë te tjeret. Kur pushoi zjarri i automatikut une degjova te shtena te veçuara dhe dukej sikur ata po vrisnin ata qe nuk i kishin vrare me automatik. Nuk e di sa zgjati e gjithe kjo. Degjova zhurmen e diçkaje qe po digjej dhe pak pas kesaj kufomat filluan te digjeshin. Shume shpejt korridori u mbush me tym. U ngrita dhe pashe perreth. E kuptova se kishte edhe te tjere ende te gjalle. Njoha nje djale te ri nje fare Petrit RASHKA qe tashme ishte ne kembe. Shikova drejt derës dhe nuk pashë ndonje polic atje. Eca drejt deres dhe pashë jashte. I pashe policet qe po bisedonin me serbet e fshatit, ishin shume prej tyre te tubuar. Atje njoha keta njerez: Rade NIKOLIQ Dimitrije NIKOLIQ Ranko PETKOVIQ.

Ishin dhe shume te tjere por gjendja ne dhome me pengonte te shihja me me kujdes.Vura re se ishin edhe disa njerez me rroba civile. E dija se duhej te dilja nga shtepia qe po digjej dhe te perpiqesha te shpetoja jetgn. Mendoj se isha I pari qe dola nga dera. Sait HAJDARI, nje burre invalid nga fshati i cili ishte ne nje karroce invalidesh ishte sjelle ne shtepi dhe ishte vrare te pragu i deres. Dera e dhomes ishte bllokuar nga karroca me trupin e tij keshtu qe mu desh ta shtyja menjane qe te dilja nga shtepia. Mendoj se Petrit RASHKA kerceu nga dritarja.
Pasi dola nga shtepia u ktheva ne te majte dhe vrapova. Agim ASLLANI dhe Bajram ZYLFIU po rendnin pas meje. Degjova disa te bertitura ne serbisht se ne po arratiseshim dhe fill pas kesaj ata nisen te shtinin ne drejtimin tone. Degjoja vershellimen e plumbave qe fluturonin rreth meje. Edhe disa njerez te tjere po largoheshin duke vrapuar por une nuk pata kohe te shihja perreth. Une vrapova drejt rruges se vjeter qe te çon nga Krusha e Vogel ne Krushe te Madhe. Policet na qellonin nga dy drejtime. Nje grup na qellonte nga shtepia prej se ciles sapo ishim arratisur dhe grupi tjeter na qellonte prej rruges kryesore te asfaltuar. Largesia midis rruges se vjeter dhe rruges se re te asfaltuar ishte afersisht 200-300 metra. Pavaresisht nga gjithe keto te shtena ne patem fat dhe arritem te shpetonim.

Midis Krushes se Vogel dhe Krushes se Madhe ishte nje perrua dhe une eca pergjate perroit ne drejtimin e Krushes se Madhe. Kuptova se Agim ASLLANI po vraponte me mua. Ne qendruam ne perrua deri afer orgs 22.00. Pas kësaj shkuam ne disa vende te tjera ne pyll. Javen e parë une ndenja afer fshatit tone dhe vrojtova çfare po ndodhte atje. Pashe serbet duke plaçkitur shtepite tona dhe i pashë kur i vinin zjarrin shtepive. Sidoqoftë isha shume larg nga fshati per te'dalluar ndonjerin. Gjithashtu pashe refugjate nga fshatra te tjerë që udhetonin ne rrugen e asfaltuar nga drejtimi i Krushës se Madhe drejt Prizrenit. Pashe burra qe u vrane, gra që ndaheshin dhe çoheshin nëper shtëpi ne Krushën e Voggl. Keto gra me shumë gjasë janë përdhunuar. Agim ASLLANI qëndroi me mua dy dite dhe pas kesaj ne u ndamë. Une qëndrova ne pyll per nja pesë jave bashke me Gani ZYLFIUN, Safet BERISHEN nga Brestovci dhe Bajram ZYLFIUN.

----------


## Adna

> *Rrëfimi i Afërditës*-Mitrovicë
> 
> Kam lindur ne Peran, ne komunen e Podujeves. Kur isha femije, prinderit e mi kaluan ne Mitrovice dhe deri kohet e fundit kam jetuar atje. Per kete arsye, disa nga dokumentat e mi personale e japin Mitrovicen si vendlindjen time. E kam takuar burrin tim Agim Hajrizin ne qytet dhe jam martuar per te ne qershor te vitit 1984. Kishim tre femije, nje vajze, Arbnoren, te moshes 14 vje9e, dhe dy djem, Ilirin, te moshes 11 vjeçe, dhe Arianitin, te moshes 6 vjeçe. Fill pas marteses sime, une dhe burri im kaluam te jetonim ne Rr. Cara Lazara, Nr. 4, ne Mitrovice. Ne korrik te vitit 1996, ne te njejtin oborr e ndertuam nje shtepi te re, qe e zevendesoi shtepine tone te vjeter, te cilen e patem demoluar. Shtepia e re ishte trikateshe.
> 
> Jam shkolluar ketu ne Mitrovice dhe pastaj kam shkuar ne Universitetin e Prishtines, ku u diplomova ne Gjuhen dhe Letersine Shqipe. Burri im Agimi, te cilin e takova ne shtator te vitit 1979, ishte diplomuar ne ekonomi ne Universitetin e Prishtines. Ai ishte shef i Departamentit te Informacionit te Teknologjise ne nje uzine qe prodhonte bateri automjetesh ne Mitrovice. Nderkaq, me 1989, pas masave te Qeverise jugosllave kunder popullit etnik shqiptar ne Kosove, burri im u largua nga puna. Pas kesaj, ai mori pjese ne luften per te drejtat dhe lirite e shqiptareve te Kosoves. Ai fillimisht ishte Kryetar i Komitetit per Asistence Publike. Me 1992, ai u zgjodh nga banoret etnike shqiptare si kryetar paralel i Mitrovices, duke perfaqesuar te drejtat e tyre. Me 1995 ai mori pjese ne Kuvendin e Sindikates se Pavarur dhe u be Kryetar. Gjate gjithe kesaj kohe, ai u be i njohur per organet e ndryshme te autoriteteve serbe dhe shpesh ngrinte zerin kunder zyrtareve ne mbrojtje te te drejtave te punetoreve shqiptare. Deri vone, ai mbante konferenca javore per shtyp çdo te merkure, qe paraqiteshin ne televizionin lokal.
> 
> Gjate 10 viteve te kaluara, ngacmimet dhe presionet nga zyrtaret serbe ishin bere te zakonshem per familjen tone. Shpesh merrnim thirrje telefonike kercenuese dhe kishim vizita shume te shpeshta te policise ne shtepine tone. Me kujtohet se keta police ishin te veshur ne uniformen e zakonshme te kaltert te policise. Ata vinin ne gjithfare kohesh te dites dhe te nates dhe arrestonin burrin tim per arsye te panjohura ose thane se po e merrnin per t'a marre ne pyetje. Kjo shpesh behej para femijeve te mi, qe i shqetesonte shume. Ai zakonisht mbahej i arrestuar per disa ore, ndonjehere deri ne 18 ore, para se te lirohej. Ne vitet e hershme shpesh u nenshtrohej te rrahurave dhe abuzimit tjeter fizik, dhe krejt se voni ata shpesh i thoshin se si "peshk i madh", kerkonte trajtim i veçante. Kjo do te thoshte dergimi i tij qe te merrej ne pyetje nga zyrtare te Sigurimit Sekret Jugosllav, te njohur si "UDB" - Sigurimi i Brendshem Shteteror. Me nje rast, ne korrik te vitit 1998, burri im kishte dale me birin tim Arianitin, i cili atehere ishte 5 vjeç. Kur ishin ireth nje kilometer larg shtepise, ata ishin ndaluar nga nje grup policesh ne kater automjete. Agimit i kishin thene se ai duhej te shkonte me ta dhe se te tjeret nga grupi do ta sillnin birin tim ne shtepi. Agimin e kishin marre. Arianiti ne te vertete u kishte ikur policeve. Fatmiresisht per ne, ai arriti ne shtepi i sigurt derisa po i ndiqte njeri nga grupi i policeve, Nenad PAVICEVIQI. Isha shume e shqetesuar qe policet merrnin burrin tim ne kete menyre, duke pasur parasysh se djali im i vogel ishte aty.
> 
> Me duhet ta permend ketu se PAVICEVIQI i ishte i njohur familjes sime dhe mua. Ai ishte rreth 27 vjeç, kishte qene ne polici nja 4-5 vjet dhe banonte ne shtepine bri shtepise sone. E njihja te emen Dragicen shume mire, por nuk mund te them se familja jone dhe e saja ishin miq, duke pasur parasysh ndjenjat e tyre antishqiptare. Kur Nenadi ishte djalosh, ate shpesh e nxiste e ema te hidhte gjera si barna te perdorura, dhe nje here nje mace te ngordhur, ne pus ne oborrin e familjes sone. Pjesa jone e qytetit ishte shume e perzier etnikisht. Popullsia e Mitrovices perbehej nga 60 perqind shqiptare dhe 40 perqind serbe, por fqinjet tane te pare ne njeren ane ishte familja serbe PAVICEVIQ dhe ne anen tjeter nje njeri qe quhej "PEPO", i cili ishte malazias. Ne anen tjeter te rruges dhe ngjitur me shtepite tona ishte shtepia e Lazar GEORGIEVSKIT, nje maqedonas sllav.
> ...


oh Zot... *:'(*

----------


## _MALSORI_

nuk besoj se i sherben ndokujt kjo liste rrefimesh qe ke sjelle fatlum..nje gje duhet te kesh parasysh se shume nga ato rrefime mund te jene relative dhe te stisura..mos harro se ka plot njerez qe mundohen me qindra menyra per te perfituar dhe nuk jua ndien nese shfrytezojne fatkeqesite e te tjereve per perfitime vetjake..e njejta gje besoj ndodhi edhe me ata vashat qe na qenkan perdhunuar gjate luftes dhe qe nje far luljeta na i solli me libra dhe me shoqata thjeshte me fituar fame dhe para..

per mendimin tim nuk duhen paraqite fare ne kete forum..nuk ka nevoje..

----------


## fattlumi

> nuk besoj se i sherben ndokujt kjo liste rrefimesh qe ke sjelle fatlum..nje gje duhet te kesh parasysh se shume nga ato rrefime mund te jene relative dhe te stisura..mos harro se ka plot njerez qe mundohen me qindra menyra per te perfituar dhe nuk jua ndien nese shfrytezojne fatkeqesite e te tjereve per perfitime vetjake..e njejta gje besoj ndodhi edhe me ata vashat qe na qenkan perdhunuar gjate luftes dhe qe nje far luljeta na i solli me libra dhe me shoqata thjeshte me fituar fame dhe para..
> 
> per mendimin tim nuk duhen paraqite fare ne kete forum..nuk ka nevoje..


Te ta heku nje merak.Keto rrefime nuk jane te marrura nga librat e stisura siç i quan ti,por jane rrefime autentike origjinale ashtu siq keta njerez kane perjetuar dhe kane pare.Nuk jane te ndryshuara,as te interpretuara as nga une e as nga askush,jane ashtu siq jane rrefyer keta,pa ndryshuar as pikë e as presje.
Nuk jam aq i marrë saqe te sjell tregime te shpifura ketu sidomos kur behet fjale per nje teme aq te ndjeshme.
Nese deshiron ti tregoj edhe emrat e femrave ,vendin ku jane mbajtur,dhunuar e vrare e me pastaj jane gjuajtur ne puse.Emrat per mua jane te njohur,mirepo nuk i solla per hir te etikes dhe ndjeshmerise se familjareve te tyre.Perndryshe mund te ti tregoj edhe emrat.
Nese i gjen diku tjeter keto rrefime ,ose edhe ne ndonje liber tjeter perveq ketu te lutem silli,mirepo s`do i gjesh,jam i sigurte.Kot nuk e quajta temen rrefime autentike,sepse me te vertete egzistojne edhe asi çfare permend ti qe kane bere famë ne kurriz te te vrareve permes shitjes se librave .
Nese nje teme palidhje shkon me qindra postime,keto rrefime qe jane sjell jane histori,jane histori ashtu siq ka qene,jane histori e paqendisur as nga une as nga askush.
Nese ndien veten keq,qe sma merr mendja qe ndieve veten keq nga diqka nese lexove nga keto rrefime,ke tema tjera qe te bejne ta ndiesh veten mire dhe rehat.
Ah Malsor,Malsor.
Me detyrove te ti sjell keto fotot e ketyre vajzave te dhunuara "te stisura"siq po i quan ti.E ke edhe konkluzionin e eksperteve te mjekeve ligjor francez per keto 8 femrat.Mos harro Malsor se nuk sjelli postime te stisura e as te imagjinuara.Faktet e gjunjezojne edhe bjeshken.

Verejtje....Vetem per personat mbi 18 vjeç

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...%20truth/1.jpg

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...%20truth/2.jpg

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...20truth/c2.jpg

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...20truth/c1.jpg

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...20truth/c3.jpg

http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/a...untitled-1.jpg

----------


## Adna

Po, fatlum postoi edhe tjera po pate, nime kto jane histori.

Mbreme vetem rrefimin e Aferdites kam lexu. Sme eshte heq prej mendje gjithe kohen rrethimi saj.
Tjerat rrefime tani per tani spo kam zemer me i lexu.  :i ngrysur: 
Njeri vec film nese e sheh dicka te tille, mbetet pa fryme derisa te perfundoj, e le ajo e shkreta dhe shuuuuuume njerez te tjere qe i kane  perjetu me lekurat e tyre.  

Nuk thone kot, *Njeriu eshte me i forte se guri.*

----------


## fattlumi

*Rrëfimi i Mehmetit-Krushë e Vogël*


Une kam jetuar ne fshatin Krushe e Vogel qysh prej se jam lindur. Kjo pjese e fshatit eshte
rreth nje kilometer e gjysme prej Krushes se Madhe. Fshati ka nje popullate prej perafersisht
400 Shqiptare. Ne fshat eshte edhe pakica Serbe qe jeton ne 23 shtepi. Ketu ka rreth 100 shtepi shqiptare.
Konflikti ne Kosove nuk e kishte perfshire fshatin tim. Fshati ishte i paprekur dhe nuk eshte
sulmuar nga forcat Serbe deri ne fillim te bombardimeve te NATO-se. E tere popullata e
fshatit ishin civile. Fshataret shqiptare dhe ata serbe kane bashkejetonin pak a shume ne
harmoni, Ne fakt ne kemi biseduare me njeri tjetrin qdo dite pa treguar ato armiqesi qe mbreteronin gjetke ne Kosove.
Me 24 Mars 1999, naten kur bombardimet e NATO-se filluan te gjitha familjet serbe i ndalen
dritat dhe une e pashe fqinjin tim serb kur e çoi familjen e vet ne bodrum. Dera e bodrumit eshte nen shkalle.
Mengjesin e ardhshem, me 25 mars 1999, u zgjova nga zhurma e tankeve ne fshat. Kjo ka ndodhur diku rrethe ores tre te mengjesit dhe tanket ishin afer shtepive. Une pastaj e zgjova shoqen time dhe i thashe se duhet te shkojme me femije dhe te fshihemi ne male. Une shkova ne mal me familjen time dhe te gjithe familjet e tjera shqiptare. Kur filloi te zbardhe dita keto tanke gjuajten ne pjesen e larte te malit ne afersi te popullates civile. Gjuajtjet zgjaten rreth nje ore dhe pastaj ata filluan ti digjnin shtepite ne pjesen e poshtme te fshatit. Une kam qene ne gjendje te shohe fshatin duke u djegur. E njejta gje ndodhi te premten, se serbet vazhduan
ta digjnin fshatin pjese-pjese.Pashe police te MPB-se duke marre automjete dhe traktore. Ne oren 0900, te premten, nje grup prej rreth 15 policeve erdhen ne mal ku civilet ishin te strehuar. Une i verejta tre police serbe (MPB) me shirita te bardhe ne krah duke dhene udhezime. Une s'i njoh ata mirepo ndoshta do t'i njihja ne qofte se i shoh perseri.

Grate dhe femijet u ndane prej burrave dhe djemve te rinj dhe u urdheruan qe te shkonin ne Shqiperi. Menjehere i kane ndjekur. Ne grupin e burrave dhe djemve kishte afro 110 vete. Dy prej ketij grupi te burrave ishin trembedhjetvjeqare dhe ata jane Mehmet SHEHU dhe Xhelal SHEHU. Me i vjetri ka qene mixha im, Bali AVDYLI, i cili ka qene 72 vjeç dhe ka qene njeriu me i vjeter ne fshat. Aty ka pasur shume te tjere te moshes se tij.
Ky grup i meshkujve u kontrollua dhe na u moren kuletat dhe leternjoftimet. Na urdheruan qe te uleshim ne gjunje me duar prapa koke dhe me shikim ne toke. Grupi ka qene i detyruar te qendronte ne kete pozicion ne kolone nga tre dhe qendruam keshtur rreth nje ore. Policia keqtrajtoi ata te cilet ngriten koken duke i goditur ne çdo pjese te trupit. Na thane se NATO do te na shpetonte se shpejti.

Pas kesaj na percollen deri te shtepia e shqiptarit Haxhi BATUSHES, shtepia e te cilit eshte ne mes te fshatit dhe malit. Shtepia ka qene e pabanuar dhe pa mobilje. I tere grupi i meshkujve, rreth 110 vete, u futen ne dy dhoma te shtepise (kater metra me kater metra). Shtepia ka qene e paprekur dhe nuk ka qene e qelluar me ndonje granate. Gjate kesaj kohe na kane perqeshur dhe fyer. Dhomat kane qene aq te plota sa qe nuk kemi mundur te leviznim. Dhoma ne te cilen isha kishte dy dritare ne mure prane njeri-tjetrit dhe nje dere nga korridori.
Ata meshkuj qe nuk kishin vend ne dy dhomat u shtine ne korridor. Kur ishim te gjithe
brenda, une isha ne fund, larg nga dritaret dhe dera. Njeri nga ata qe u soil prej kodrave ishte nje invalid ne karroce i quajtur Sahit HAJDARI.
Ndersa na shanin, ata hapen zjarr, pa na paralajmeruar. rashe menjehere ne toke dhe ata qe ishin rreth meje rane mbi mua. Personi prane meje ra mbi mua dhe i kulloi gjaku mbi mua. Te gjithe viktimat e tjera rane mbi dysheme. Viktimat klithinin dhe bertitnin per disa minutat. Te shtenat vinin prej dritareve dhe klithmat vazhduan.

Disa ishin te plagosur dhe klithnin tere kohen. Pasi u ndalen te shtenat, policet hodhen sane mbi te gjithe meshkujt brenda. Shume prej tyre ishin ende gjalle dhe klithnin. Pastaj e ndezen sanen dhe ata qe ishin ende te gjalle filluan te digjeshin. Une ende isha ne fund te grumbullit te njerzve te vrare dhe te plagosur. Sana dhe tallat jane bartur prej oborrit. Tymi filloi te me ngulfate dhe une vendosa qe me mire te dal jashte dhe vdese prej plumbit sesa te digjem i gjalle.
Grupin e kishin futur ne shtepi diku rreth ores 11.00 dhe une kam ikur diku ka ora 15.00 pasiqe tymi u be i padurueshem. Kur dhe u mundova qe te ngrihem prej kufomave, i futa duart ne hi te nxehte dhe kjo me shkaktoi disa djegje te renda ne duar. Une gjithashtu pesova djegie ne fytyre prej flakes qe vinte prej kufomave. Une ika duke kercyer nga dritaqa qe ishte anash dhe vrapova deri te shtepia e mixhes e cila eshte shume afer. Shtepia eshte disa metra large, dhe une u futa ne bodrum.
Me vone hipa larte per te pare ç'po ndodhte jashte sepse desha te ikja ne male. I pashe policet te MPB-se me uniforma te kalterta kamuflazhe dhe disa civile duke vjedhur Mercedesin e bardh te mixhes sime. Ata gjithashtu e shkaterruan nje Renault: E ndezen dhe e lene pa vozites qe te perplaset ne mur. Kjo ka ndodhur atehere kur e pashe dy police duke marre çuar me shume talla ne shtepine dhe duke e hedhur mbi kufomat. Flaka e zjarrit atehere u nis.
Pastaj ika ne mal dhe qendrova deri diku kah mesnata duke vezhguar shtepine ne te cilen ishin te vdekurit. Ata vazhduan ta ushqenin zjarrin deri ne mesnate. Une kam qendruar per dy dite ne mal sepse policet ende rreth e rrotull dhe kam mundur ti percjellja ngjarjet ne fshat. Fshati vazhdoi te digjej edhe per disa dite.

Une pastaj vazhdova per ne Nagavc dhe me dha ndihme mjekesore doktor Xhemali (mbiemrin nuk ia di) prej Krushes se Madhe. Une ia tregova mjekut historine time. Pastaj shkova ne Shqiperi. Me kane ndalur ne kufi ne Morine dhe policet serb me pyeten se si jam djegur. Une iu pergjigja se shtepia ime ishte duke u djegur dhe une u dogja duke tentuar qe t'i merrja batanijet prej shtepise. Ata me lidhen per radiator dhe me akuzuan se isha pjesetar i UQK-se, duke thene se keto plage i kam prej granatave te tyre. Aty kane qene edhe dy persona prej Retise te cilet ishin te lidhur per kete radiator ne piken kufitare. Une jam liruar pas nje gjysem ore, Ata dy te tjeret kan qene prej fshatit ne te cilin ka qene shtabi i UCK-se. 
Tre te mbijetuarit tjere jane, Agim ASLLANI, per te cilin me kane thene se eshte i gjalle dhe
Petrit RASHKAJ e Bajram ZYLFIU. Une e kam pare vetem Petritin ne Kukes.

----------


## fattlumi

*Rrefimi i Agimit-Celinë,Rahovec
*

Ofensiva serbe kunder Celines filloi ne oren 05.00 me 25/03/1999 dhe u zhvillua ne tri faza. Faza e pare ishte diten e marte me 25/03/1999 kur forcat ushtarake me tanke, me autoblinda dhe Praga e rrethuan fshatin. E tere popullata e fshatit ishte ende aty sepse ne nuk kishim prani te UQK-se dhe askush nuk kishte arsye per t'u larguar. Ofensiva ishte e papritur dhe askush nuk kishte ku te shkonte sepse ishim krejt te rrethuar. Shumica e popullates se fshatit dolen nga shtepite dhe u mblodhen ne dy apo tri pjese kryesore te fshatit.
Rreth ores 05.30, forcat ushtarake filluan te granatonin dhe te shtinin mbi fshat pa paralajmerim. Nuk dukej se po i merrnin ne thumb njerezit por dukej se perpiqeshin te frikesonin kedo ne fshat. Shumica e pleqve, grave dhe femijeve u mblodhen ne nje grup dhe me te rinjte midis moshes 18 dhe 40 vjeç rrinin larg nga ky grup sepse mendonin se ata do t'i merrnin ne thumb. Per kete arsye me te rinjte, duke perfshire edhe veten time, u fshehem ne fshat. U ngjita ne tavanin e shtepise se re, te cilen ishim duke e ndertuar. Isha me kusheririn tim Isuf JEMININ, i lindur me 25/01/1961, dhe ne u fshehem aty 48 ore. E terhoqem ne tavan shkallen me te cilen ishim ngjitur. Prej aty mund te shihnim rreth 80% te fshatit sepse shtepia ishte vetem pjeserisht e ndertuar dhe pullazi kishte nje dritare. Shtepia eshte tri kateshe me tavan. Shtepia eshte rreth 10 metra larg nga rruga Bellacerke/Krushe e Madhe.
Rreth ores 09.30 kembesoria ushtarake filluan t'i qaseshin fshatit me kembe te rreshtuar nga kater dhe nga ora 10.00 e kishin rrethuar fshatin. Kishte rreth 500 ushtare te cilet erdhen nga kater drejtime kryesore. Nga Bellacerka, Krusha e Madhe, Rahoveci dhe nga drejtimi i rruges kryesore Gjakove/Prizren.Te gjithe ishin te veshur ne uniforma te larme me ngjyre te gjelbert e bojkafe dhe te gjithe e kishin shenjen me shqiponjen dykrereshe te bardhe jugosllave ne supin e majte. Ata qe dukej se komandonin kishin kapela te stilit te beretave te gjelberta te mbyllta kurse ushtaret kishin kapela te tipit te partizaneve. Te gjitha kapelat kishin te njejtat shenja me shqiponja. Shumica prej tyre kishin arme automatike dhe revolvere, kurse disa kishin leshues raketash. Disa prej tyre gjithashtu kishin granata te varura ne gjoks.
Rreth ores 09.30 i pashe rreth 35 ushtare qe e thyen deren e oborrit tim, u futen ne oborr dhe ma vrane qenin, i cili po lehte ne ta. Ne oborrin tim jane pese shtepi. Tri prej shtepive, duke perfshire ate ne te cilen gjendesha une, ishin pjeserisht te ndertuara, Ne njeren shtepi jetoja me familjen dhe prinderit, kurse e pesta perdorej si shtepi per mysafire. Kur u futen ne oborr i kontrolluan qe te pese shtepite duke plaçkitur çdo gje me vlere. Gjithashtu e hoqen pjesen kryesore te antenes satelitore nga shtepia ne te cilen jetoja.
Shtepia me afer asaj ne te cilen gjendesha ishte shtepia ne te cilen u futen komandantet e ofensives. Kjo shtepi kishte tri kate dhe nuk ishte perfunduar se ndertuari dhe ishte vetem rreth 15 metra larg. Dukej se kishte dy komandante te cilet flisnin. Nuk ua di emrat por ua njoha fytyrat si ushtare nga RAHOVECI.
Kur hyne ne shtepine ne te cilen po fshihesha u ngjiten deri ne katin e dyte, qe ishte vetem disa metra perfundi nesh, dhe prej aty mund ta shihnin te tere fshatin. Nuk mund te benim zhurme derisa ishin aty perndryshe do te na zbulonin. Ushtaret ne shtepine ku po fshihesha ishin vendosur te dritaret dhe ata dukej se po mbanin roje per te tjeret. Ata nuk flisnin.
Gjate gjithe dites pashe ushtare duke u futur neper shtepi dhe duke plaçkitur gjesende me vlere kudo ne fshat. I hiqnin gjithashtu pjeset kryesore te antenave satelitore nga te gjitha shtepite. Gjate dites u dogjen 12 shtepi. Me kujtohet se e dogjen shkollen rreth ores 10.00
Komandantet ne shtepine afer nesh ishin vendosur ne katin e dyte dhe ne ballkonin e katit te dyte. Ballkoni ne te cilin ishin ata shikon nga shtepia ne te cilen isha une dhe perreth ne te majte te shtepi se qe po e shikoja. Mund te shihja qarte dhe te degjoja bisedat qe benin komandantet. Dy komandantet kishin radio dore dhe flisnin ne radio, identifikoheshin si"Komandanti 444". Qendruan ne shtepi deri no oren 24.00.Gjate gjithe dites i degjova komandantet duke u dhene urdhera permes radios ushtareve ne Celine. Dukej se flisnin me nje kod te veçante dhe ishte veshtire te kuptoheshin urdherat. E kisha te qarte se ata e kishin komanden mbi te gjithe njerezit aty. Shpesh i pyetnin grupet e ndryshme rreth lokacionit te tyre dhe per gjera te tilla.
Rreth ores 17.00 ate pasdreke e degjova radion te therriste "Komandantin 444" dhe njeri nga komandantet u pergjigj, "Qdo gje ne rregull,pastaj tha, "Te mos behet si ne Reçak." Komandanti pastaj u pergjigj, "Nuk do te jete si ne Reçak por dy here me shume."
Rreth ores 19.00, perseri e degjova radion qe thirri "Komandantin 444" dhe i njejti komandant u pergjigj. Radio tha diçka si"Ndaleni ofensiven ne Celine." Komandanti u pergjigj, "Po, do ta ndalim."
Me kujtohet se disa here, kur komandantet ne shtepine time flisnin me komandantet e tyre, e identifikonin veten si "Prizreni". Ata folen me "Prizrenin" pothuaj per çdo pese minuta. Dy bisedat qe me jane kujtuar jane ato qe vertete i kam mbajtur mend por nuk me kujtohen bisedat e tjera tani.Ushtaret zune pozicione ne pika te ndryshme rreth fshatit. Ne secilen pike kishte rreth 20 deri 30 ushtare te stacionuar. Disa pika jane mbajtur deri rreth 12 ore, deri ne mesnate por njerezit me se afermi shtepise sime te udhekryqi qendruan aty dite e nate rreth dy dite. Shumica e ushtareve u larguan nga fshati.-Gjate nates ushtaret shtinin pa ndonje qellim. Mendoj se kjo behej per t'i frikesuar fshataret. Nuk e di se çka kishte ndodhur me grupin e pleqve, grave dhe femijeve.
Rreth ores 08.00 te nesermen, prinderit e mi dhe tre anetare te tjere te familjes u kthyen ne shtepi per te me kerkuar. Biseduam rreth asaj se çka u kishte ndodhur nje dite me pare. Thane se ushtaret u kishin bertitur, i kishin plaçkitur ata dhe shtepite por pergj ithesisht i kishin lene te qete. Ushtaret u kishin thene te gjitheve se duheshin te udhetonin per Xerxe. Te gjithe menduam se ofensiva kishte marre fund dhe e bekonim perendine qe ishim ende gjalle dhe keshtu vendosem te qendronim ne fshat.
Ne ate moment vura re se nje force ushtarake po i afrohej fshatit nga drejtimi i rruges kryesore. Brenda 10 minutash vura re nje bartes trupash me 12 police te forcave speciale. Mendova se ishin njerezit e Arkanit. Te gjithe kishin mjekra te gjata dhe koka te rruara pa kapela. Kishin uniforma dhe shenja te ngjashme si ato te ushtareve nje dite me pare, por ata kishin shirita te kuqe ne supin e majte. Ishin ngjashem te armatosur por kishin edhe thika te medha ne brez, te cilat ishin se paku gjysme metri te gjata.
Derisa po vozitnin perbri shtepise sime, e pane nenen time ne oborrin tone dhe i bertiten,
Qka po ben ketu, plake?" Ata edhe e shane. Vazhduan rruges per ne Krushen e Madhe.
Nena ime dhe te tjeret u frikesuan shume dhe u fshehen ne bodrumin e shtepise ne te cilen jetonim. Une qendrova i fshehur ne tavan ku kisha qene nje dite me pare me kusheririn.
Brenda gjysme ore, qe ishte rreth ores 09.00, pati rreth 200 deri 300 ushtare ne fshat. Kishte grupe midis tyre qe kishin shirita te kuqe si njerezit qe tashme i kisha pare ne kamion. Disa grupe kishin shirita te bardhe dhe disa grupe kishin shamia te lidhura rreth kokes. Disa shamia ishin krejt te kuqe dhe disa ishin me lara por kryesisht te kuqe ose te zeza. Te gjithe i kishin thikat e gjata si ato qe i kam pershkruar. Shkonin nga shepia ne shtepi.
Rreth ores 09.30 rreth 30 ushtare u futen ne oborrin tim dhe e kontrolluan secilen shtepi.
Kur erdhen ne katin e dyte te shtepise ne te cilen po fshihesha, zune pozicionet te dritaret
dhe dukej se i ruanin te tjeret. Ne ate kohe e pashe nje grup prej 7 apo 8 njerezish qe u
futen ne shtepine ne te cilen jetonim dhe i-nxoren ne oborr para shtepise te pestet qe po
fshiheshin aty. Keta ishin: babai im Sadri JEMINI i lindur me 15/01/1921, nena ime
Synavere JEMINI e lindur me 5/05/1935, axha im Shaip JEMINI i lindur me 1924, djali i
axhes sim Muharrem JEMIMI i lindur me 1945, dhe gruaja e axhes sime Zade JEMINI e
lindur me 1952.
Ushtaret e pyeten babain ne serbisht nese kishte te holla dhe ai u pergjigj ne serbisht,
Kam te holla." Ata pyeten, "Sa ke?" Ai tha, "Kam 12,000 DM." Nena ime pastaj tha ne
shqip, "Qka do te beni me ne? Ne nuk kemi bere gje." Ata pastaj thane ne serbisht,"Hesht. Nuk te kemi pyetur gje. Mbylle gojen."
Ushtaret pastaj i marshuan drejt portes se oborrit por kur e kaluan shtepine tjeter i urdheruan te ktheheshin ne te majte ashtu qe te ishin midis dy shtepive. Njeri nga ushtaret e nxori revolen dhe qiti nje here ne ajer. Ushtaret e tjere pastaj hapen zjarr me armet e tyre automatike mbi te pestet dhe ata te gjithe u rrezuan pertoke. Isha i sigurt se ishin te
vdekur.
Pas pak nje kamion erdhi ne oborr dhe vodhi nga shtepite tona. Ato qe i vodhen i ngarkuan ne dy kamione. Qendruan ne oborr deri ne oren 1.00 pas mesnate. Gjate gjithe dites dogjen çdo shtepi qe mund te digjej ne fshat. Vetem shtepite e reja, te cilat nuk mund te digjeshin, mbeten pa u djegur. Perdornin flake-hedhes per t'i djegur shtepite. Tri shtepi ne oborrin tim u dogjen, kurse shtepia ne cilen isha une dhe shtepia ne cilen ishin vendosur komandantet nje dite me pare ishin te vetmet qe kishin mbetur pa u djegur sepse ishin me te rejat dhe do te ishte veshtire te digjeshin. Shtepia ne te cilen jetonim nuk u dogj deri vone ate nate sepse kishte shume gjera me vlere ne shtepi dhe iu desh shume kohe per t'i plaçkitur. I ngarkuan dy kamione.

Gjate gjithe dites u degjuan krisma te armeve automatike dhe klithma burrash, grash dhe femijesh. Nuk guxonim ta ngritnim koken per te shikuar sepse ushtaret ishin ne oborr

gjate gjithe dites. Vendosem qe sapo te na jepej rasti te iknim nga shtepia sepse do te ishte me mire te vdisnim nga automatiket sesa te digjeshim te gjalle ne shtepi. Pasi qe u larguan ata, zbritem nga tavani dhe ikem nga oborri. Nuk mundem as t'i kontrollonim kufomat e familjes sone sepse nje grup ushtaresh ishin stacionuar rreth 50 metra me larg dhe ata do te na shihnin.
Ikem ne fshatin Xerxe rreth 7 kilometra larg, arritem atje rreth ores 05.00. Nuk kishim ngrene as pire 48 ore dhe mezi arritem deri ne Xerxe. Shkuam te shtepia e nje shoku dhe e morem veten. Rruges kaluam nga nje vend vrasjesh afer Bellacerkes. Ishte ne shtratin e nje lumi afer hekurudhes dhe pame nje numer te madh njerezish te vdekur. Aq patem frike sa qe ne fillim menduam se trupat e tyre ishin ushtare te shtrire pertoke duke pritur qe te na vrisnin.

Pas kater ditesh u ktheva ne fshat dhe gjate dites fshiheshim neper fusha midis Bellacerkes dhe Celines. Qdo dite shihja police serbe duke u futur ne fshat me jevgj dhe vidhnin mallra nga shtepite dhe gjithe gjene e gjalle qe e gjenin. Kjo ishte ofensiva e trete.' Qdo dite sa ishim atje ata futeshin ne fshat dhe e perseritnin kete. Madje dogjen edhe disa shtepi te tjera. Ishin rreth 25 deri 30 veta nga fshati qe fshiheshin ne fusha dhe mund te shihnim se çka po ndodhte ne fshat prej aty ku ishim.
Gjate nates futeshim ne fshat per 4 apo 5 ore dhe i gjenim njerezit e masakruar dhe i varrosnim. Kete e beme 30 dite dhe gjithsej varrosem 78 veta. 74 nga Celina, dy nga Hoça e Vogel, nje nga Brestovci dhe nje nga Bellacerka. 18 veta ishin djegur. E komandoja kete grup pasi qe isha kryetar dhe e kam mbajtur nje liste te te gjithe njerezve te cilet i varrosem. E shenoja emrin, mbiemrin dhe vitin e lindjes te te gjithe njerezve sipas radhes se varrimit dhe sipas vendit te varrimit. Ne çdo vend-varrim e shenova emrin, mbiemrin dhe vitin e lindjes te njerezve ne varr ne nje pjese te ndare letre. E vendosja kete cope letre ne nje shishe 1.5 litershe dhe e varrosja me kufomat. Secili varr eshte mbuluar me nje mbulese prej plastike.
Gjithashtu i kam regjistruar shumicen e vend-varrimeve me nje kamere te nga
Nuk i kam gjctui kufomat c familjes sme sepse kamioni voziste rrugeve kryesore dhe i mblidhnin kufomat afer rruges. Kete e benin policet me jevgj gjate dites dhe e kam pare kete vete. Do t'i kene mbledhur se paku 20 deri ne 30 kufoma.

----------


## ms13

fATlum.. a osht  e mundur  mu  gjend ketoo rrefime   neper video  d,m.th.. duke  fol ata vet

----------


## fattlumi

> fATlum.. a osht  e mundur  mu  gjend ketoo rrefime   neper video  d,m.th.. duke  fol ata vet


ms13,pershendetje.Ketu i ke rrefimet e dy te siperpermendurve nga Krusha e Vogel,Mehmet Krasniqit dhe Qamil Shehut,gjersa per rrefime tjera eshte dashur kamerat dhe TV tona ti intervistojne,mirepo deri tash se kane bere kete.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=126752

--------------------------------------------------

*Rrefimi i Fedrijes-Vushtrri*


Une jetoj ne fshatin Sfraçak i Poshtem, komuna e Vushtrrise se bashku me nenen time Feridene, vellezerit e mi, Jetishin dhe Fazilin, gruan e Fazilit, Hamiden, gruan e Fetishit, Shukrijen, motrat e mia Selvine dhe Hyrijen. Fazili ka dy vajza dhe Jetishi ka tre djem. Me ne jetonte edhe babai im, Mirani i cili u vra ne masakren e 2 majit. Une kam banuar ne kete shtepi qysh prej fundit te luftes. Me pare ne kemi jetuar ne shtepine ngjitur por ajo u dogj gjate luftes. Kreva shkollen fillore dhe shkollen e mesme per matematike ne Vushtrri. Kam kryer gjithashtu nje kurs per rrobaqepese. Para luftes nuk kam punuar, por tani punoj si rrobaqepese ne nje firme te vogel private ne Vushtrri. Nuk kam qene kurre anetare e UQK-se por djali me i madh i Jetishit, Ismeti ishte anetar para luftes, por kur filloi lufta ai u largua sepse ndiqej vazhdimisht prej serbeve.
Pasi filloi bombardimi i NATO-s me 24 mars 1999, ne zone hyne shume forca serbe. Me 28 mars ne u detyruam te dilnim nga shtepia jone sepse serbet filluan t'i digjnin shtepite ne fshatin tone. Fillimisht ne shkuam ne fshatin Dumnice, ne komunen e Vushtrrise dhe kaluam nje nate atje, pastaj shkuam ne fshatin Samadrexhe, ne komunen e Vushtrrise. Ne ishim informuar nga UCK-ja se do te vinin forcat serbe dhe keshtu duhej te shkonim ne fshatin Vesekoc, komuna e Vushtrrise. Ne Vesekoc ndenjem afersisht pese jave. E gjithe familja vendosi te largohej perveç babes sim, axhes Muharremit dhe nje djali te axhes, Ilmiut, te cilet qendruan per t'u kujdesur per shtepine. Pas pak kohe edhe ata u detyruan te largoheshin per shkak te snajpereve qe shtinin nga Nedakoci.
Ushtaret serbe zune pozicione ne kodrat ne Sfraçak te Eperm, komuna e Vushtrrise dhe ne lagjen serbe ne fshatin Samadrexhe, komuna e Vushtrrise. Serbet filluan t'i digjnin shtepite ne Sfraçak te Eperm.
Dikur nga 30 prilli 1999 na u desh te shkonim nga Vesekoci ne Sllakoc ku ndenjem dy nete. Luftetaret e UCK-se na informuan se qendresa ishte thyer ne fshatin Melenice, komuna e Mitrovices, dhe se serbet po perparonin nga veriu. Ata na thane qe ne duhej te provonim te arrinim ne Vushtrri. Ne kete zone kishte shume njerez qe kishin ardhur per te kerkuar mbrojtjen e UQK-se, te cilet tani duhej te leviznin drejt Vushtrrise. Nje kolone prej rreth
50,000 njerezish filloi rrugetimin nga Sllakoci per ne fshatin Ceceli, komuna e Vushtrrise e pastaj me tej ne fshatin Studime e Eperme, komuna e Vushtrrise. Ata leviznin ne traktore me rimorko dhe qerre me kuaj. Une isha mbi nje rimorkio bashke me te 13 anetaret e familjes sime
Kur erdhem ne Studime, zbritem prej rimorkios sepse kolona e kishte ndalur levizjen. Ishte pas ores 4 pasdite dhe prej vendesve degjova se ne Vushtrri ishte vendosur ora policore dhe serbet nuk do te na lejonin te vazhdonim. Deri ne ate kohe vetem grupe te vegjel me gra dhe femije ishin lejuar te ecnin drejt Vushtrrise, por pas ores 4 pasdite askush nuk u lejua te levizte. Ne u rrethuam nga te gjitha anet prej ushrise serbe. Rreth ores 9 te mbremjes erdhen kater police serbe. Ata po shtinin ne ajer me automatike. Ata na bertitnin, mallkonin dhe fyenin ne serbisht. I kuptova fjalet qe thane. Paramilitaret iu bertiten shofereve te traktoreve te hapnin rrugen qe te kalonin automjetet e tyre te blinduara. Sapo beheshim gati te hipnim mbi traktor, tre prej tyre kapen Ismetin dhe filluan t'a goditnin me duar. Ata e akuzuan se ishte ushtar i UQK-se. Ata thane ne serbisht "Do t'a vrasim ne rast se nuk paguani". U dhashe 200 marka gjermane dhe ata e liruan dhe u larguan. Pas kesaj ne u perpoqem ta fshihnim Ismetin ne rimorkio, te trembur se mos ata ktheheshin dhe e vrisnin.
Te traktori yne erdhi nje grup tjeter me police serbe me uniforma te kamuflazhi te kaltra. Njeri nga ata, i shendoshe, me floke te verdhe dhe me uniforme te kalter kamuflazhi dhe jelek te gjelber, e terhoqi Jetishin poshte nga traktori dhe filloi t'a rrihte me nje shkop te trashe druri. Ai e goditi Jetishin shume here ne te dy supet dhe ne qafe. Babai im shkoi te polici dhe iu lut ta leshonte Jetishin. Babai im bisedoi me policin ne serbisht. Nuk e kuptova gfare po thoshin. Me vone prej babait mesova se polici kishte thene se ata do ta vritnin Jetishin ne rast se ne nuk u paguanim 2000 ose 3000 marka gjermane. Nuk na kishin mbetur te holla, por gruaja e vellait tim, Hamidja, i dha policit te gjitha sendet me vlere qe kishte. Ajo i dha stolite e saj, byzylyke, unaza, dhe vathe me vlere afro 2000 marka gjermane dhe polici e leshoi Jetishin.
Rreth ores 11.30 te nates, te traktori yne erdhi nje grup i trete me rreth gjashte police. Dy ishin me maska te zeza me vrima per syte dhe per gojen. Ata ishin me uniforma te kaltra kamuflazhi. Njeri nga ata i drejtoi automatikun ne kraheror nenes sime. Jetishi nuk kishte patur mundesi te hipte ne traktor pasi e kishin rrahur dhe ata e kapen dhe e terhoqen zvarre te shkurret qe ishin rreth pese metra larg ne anen e djathte te rruges drejt Studimes se Poshtme. Babai im shkoi perseri te policet dhe iu lut qe ta leshonin Jetishin. Policet nuk folen dhe nuk kerkuan para, ata thjesht donin ta ekzekutonin Jetishin para syve tane. Njeri nga policet me maske (ai ishte rreth 1,90 m i gjate dhe ishte i holle) e ngriti pushken dhe e drejtoi te koka e Jetishit. Kisha shume frike te shikoja dhe e ktheva koken pas. Degjova nje te shtene te vetme. E ktheva koken perseri dhe pashe Jetishin qe ra mbi shkurret. Jetishi nuk levizi dhe te gjithe ne menduam se vdiq.
Policet po largoheshin por babai im u tha diçka ne serbisht, mbase i mallkoi nuk e di. Ata ndalen dhe u kthyen. Une po e ndihmoja babane te ngjitej mbi rimorkio duke i dhene doren. Ata e terhoqen babane dhe e çuan te vendi ku ishte Jetishi i shtrire. E ktheva koken perseri pas dhe degjova tri te shtena te veçuara. Pas te shtenes se dyte degjova nje britme qe une jam e sigurte se ishte nga im ate. U ktheva dhe e pashe babane qe ra ne toke. Degjova nje te shtene tjeter por nuk e pashe nga erdhi.
Serbet na urdheruan te hipnim mbi traktor dhe te niseshim, keshtu qe nuk kishim mundesi te shkonim te babai dhe Jetishi. Ne grupin tone nuk kishte mbetur askush qe mund t'i grahte traktorit. Djali 13-vjeQar i Jetishit, Lavdimi, u orvat t'a voziste traktorin por ai ishte shume i trembur dhe i tronditur dhe nuk mundi t'a levize traktorin. Pashe nje polic qe erdhi dhe e goditi ate me kondakun e armes. Ai e goditi Lavdimin disa here pas kokes. Nje polic tjeter qe po qendronte afer traktorit erdhi dhe u perpoq t'i mesonte atij si t'a voziste traktorin, duke i folur shqip. Lavdimi e ndezi motorin dhe voziti rreth 100 metra ne rruge. Ai ndaloi dhe atje nuk kishte police rreth e rrotull keshtu ne te gjithe kercyem nga rimorkioja dhe u perpoqem te fshiheshim pas traktorit. Ne ishim ne krye te kolones dhe shumica e policeve dhe ushtareve dukej se ishin ne mes dhe prapa. Autoblindat serbe u larguan ne drejtim te fshatit Studime e Poshtme, komuna e Vushtrrise, dhe askush nuk qendroi qe te na ruante. Ne shfrytezuam rastin dhe e nisem Ismetin te shkonte e te lajmeronte luftetaret e U£K-se ne male per çka kishte ndodhur. UCK-ja ishte larguar ne drejtim te kundert me kolonens, keshtu qe Ismeti e dinte drejtimin e pergjithshem ku mund t'i gjente. Pas nje fare kohe serbet u kthyen. Ne qendruam atje per nje fare kohe. Nje serb po u thoshte njerezve te therrisnin "UQK", dhe "Sllobo, Sllobo" dhe "Drazha, Drazha" Me vone na urdheruan te vazhdonim me kolonen. Ne u larguam nga traktori dhe vazhduam ne kembe.
Ne u udhezuam prej policeve me uniforma te kaltra te shkonim te ndertesat e kooperatives bujqesore, te cilat ndodhen ne periferi te Vushtrrise. Rruges per ne kooperatine
bujqesore pame shume police. Kur po hynim ne qytet une pashe perseri policin qe kishte rrahur Jetishin. Ai ende mbante shkopin me te cilin kishte rrahur Jetishin. Me 3 maj, rreth ores 2 te mengjesit, ne arritem ne kooperativen bujqesore. Atje kishte tashme shume refugjate. Nje halle/teze e imja ishte brenda nderteses se kooperatives bujqesore dhe me vone me tregoi se dhoma ku ishte ajo, ishte e tejmbushur me njerez. Pjesen tjeter te nates e kaluam te ulur te ulur ne oborr. Me vone mesova se oborri ishte rrethuar prej policeve. Disa femije ishin perpjekur te dilnin per te marre uje por ishin ndalur prej policeve. Te nesermen, rreth ores 10:00, erdhi zevendeskomandanti i policise nga Vushtrria. Besoj se quhej SIMIQ. Identitetin e tij ma treguan njerez te tjere qe ne ate kohe ishin atje. Ate mund t'a pershkruaj si te gjate, te shendoshe dhe me mustaqe te zeza. Nga familjaret e mi degjova se ai ishte famekeq ne ate zone pasi kishte kryer shume krime kunder shqiptareve.
Policet filluan t'i ndanin nga familjet e tyre meshkujt nga 15 deri ne 60 vjeç. Djemte e Jetishit, Mirsadi dhe Lavdimi, fillimisht u detyruan te qendronin me burrat, por axha im Muharremi shkoi dhe ia shpjegoi gjendjen nje fqinji serb te cilin e njoh si Biba dhe ai ndihmoi qe ata te liroheshin. Me vone mora vesh se meshkujt ishin çuar ne burgun e Smrekovnices, ne komunen e Vushtrrise. Te gjithe ata qe kishin traktor u urdheruan prej policise qe te shkonin ne Shqiperi. Te tjeret u nisen kah Smrekovnica dhe fshati Kçiq, ne komunen e Vushtrrise. Meqe traktori yne ishte ende ne Studime, ne ecem per ne Kçiq. Ne qendruam kater dite atje ne nje shtepi te zbrazet. Pas kesaj ne shkuam ne fshatin Doberlluke, komuna e Vushtrrise. Atje kishte shume shtepi te zbrazeta te shqiptareve qe kishin ikur. Ne ndenjem ne nje nga ato deri ne mberritjen e forcave te NATO-s.
Sidoqofte para kesaj, me 15 maj, te shtepia ku rrinim erdhen police serbe. Ata kishin uniforma te kaltra kamuflazhi te policise se rregullt serbe. E njoha policin i cili kishte rrahur Jetishin. Ai kishte nje kemishe te bardhe. Policet erdhen ne shtepi dhe urdheruan qe grate e femijet te dilnin nga shtepia. Me vone mora vesh se meshkujt ishin detyruar te zbraznin xhepat dhe t'ua dorezonin gjithe te hollat policise. Ata moren Mirsadin, Fazilin (vellai i Jetishit), Samiun (kusheriri i Jetishit) dhe Muharremin (axhen e Jetishit). Me vone mesova se edhe ata te tre u çuan ne burgun e Smrekovnices.
Te gjitha femrat u urdheruan te shkonin ne nje vend ne Smrekovnice per t'u regjistruar. Nuk me kujtohet me saktesi se ku, mund te kete qene ndonje ambulance ose spital. Jashte nderteses ishin police me uniforma te kaltra. Mu desh te regjistrohesha atje dhe me dhane nje cope pusulle te kalter me emrin tim, e cila ishte leje per te banuar ne shtepine ku bujtja ne Doberlluke. Pusulla u neshkrua prej nje fqinje te meparshme, Snjezhana BOGUNOVIQ, e cila po ndihmonte ne procesin e regjistrimit. Mendoj se ajo ishte nga Maqedonia dhe ishte martuar me nje polic rezervist serb, i quajtuar Bozha. Ne fakt ajo na ndihmoi mjaft. Pas kesaj ne oborrin e ambulances ose spitalit, nje polic te cilin e njoha se ishte zevendeskomandanti SIMIQ, na urdheroi te ktheheshim ne shtepite tona dhe te mos e ndihmonim UCK-ne ne asnje menyre, psh me ushqime. Na u tha se nese dikush do te ndihmonte UCK-ne atehere do te vriteshim te gjithe.
Muharremi u lirua nga burgu i Smrakonices tri dite pasi ishte marre. Me vone mesova se Mirsadi dhe Samiu ishin derguar ne Shqiperi pasi ishin mbajtur 10 dite dhe Fazili ishte derguar ne Shqiperi pasi ishte mbajtur 13 dite.
Nje mengjes, ne maj 1999, rreth ores 8 te mengjesit, ndersa isha ne shtepine ku ne rrinim, une pashe police serbe qe shkuan ne nje lagje te Doberllukes. Keta police kishin veshur uniforma te gjelbra kamuflazhi, por per shkak se ata ishin shume larg prej meje (rreth 200 metra) nuk munda te dalloj shenja mbi uniformat e tyre. Ata e rrethuan lagjen krejtesisht. Ata filluan te shtinin ne ajer. Te shtenat ishin te panderprera. Ata i larguan familjet shqiptare, perfshire grate dhe femijet. Kete e mesova me vone kur nje djale i quajtur Sokol XHAFA shkoi per te pare familjen e tij ne ate lagje dhe e gjeti te braktisur.
Me vone degjova nga disa prej njerezve, nga Jashar RASHICA dhe Emine RASHICA prej Studimes se Poshtme, se ata ishin detyruar te qendronin perballe tankeve serbe ne rreshtin e pare dhe se policet kishin ndare 10 meshkuj nga grupi. Njeri nga keta quhej Murat RASHICA dhe ishte nga Studime e Poshtme. Degjova se kufomat e dy ose tre prej ketyre burrave u zbuluan me vone ne varrezen e Pestoves, komuna e Vushtrrise, pas mberritjes se forcave te NATOs. Familjet nuk dinin asgje per kete dhe mendonin se ata ishin derguar ne Shqiperi.
Ne u kthyem ne shtepi dhjete dite pas mberritjes se NATOs dhe e gjetem shtepine te plaçkitur dhe te djegur.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ti Fattlum, je i paparé!.Pak njerez diné te shkruajné e te tregojné ngjarjet si ty.Té lumté, eshte pak.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Te ta heku nje merak.Keto rrefime nuk jane te marrura nga librat e stisura siç i quan ti,por jane rrefime autentike origjinale ashtu siq keta njerez kane perjetuar dhe kane pare.Nuk jane te ndryshuara,as te interpretuara as nga une e as nga askush,jane ashtu siq jane rrefyer keta,pa ndryshuar as pikë e as presje.
> Nuk jam aq i marrë saqe te sjell tregime te shpifura ketu sidomos kur behet fjale per nje teme aq te ndjeshme.
> Nese deshiron ti tregoj edhe emrat e femrave ,vendin ku jane mbajtur,dhunuar e vrare e me pastaj jane gjuajtur ne puse.Emrat per mua jane te njohur,mirepo nuk i solla per hir te etikes dhe ndjeshmerise se familjareve te tyre.Perndryshe mund te ti tregoj edhe emrat.
> Nese i gjen diku tjeter keto rrefime ,ose edhe ne ndonje liber tjeter perveq ketu te lutem silli,mirepo s`do i gjesh,jam i sigurte.Kot nuk e quajta temen rrefime autentike,sepse me te vertete egzistojne edhe asi çfare permend ti qe kane bere famë ne kurriz te te vrareve permes shitjes se librave .
> Nese nje teme palidhje shkon me qindra postime,keto rrefime qe jane sjell jane histori,jane histori ashtu siq ka qene,jane histori e paqendisur as nga une as nga askush.
> Nese ndien veten keq,qe sma merr mendja qe ndieve veten keq nga diqka nese lexove nga keto rrefime,ke tema tjera qe te bejne ta ndiesh veten mire dhe rehat.
> Ah Malsor,Malsor.
> Me detyrove te ti sjell keto fotot e ketyre vajzave te dhunuara "te stisura"siq po i quan ti.E ke edhe konkluzionin e eksperteve te mjekeve ligjor francez per keto 8 femrat.Mos harro Malsor se nuk sjelli postime te stisura e as te imagjinuara.Faktet e gjunjezojne edhe bjeshken.
> 
> ...


problemi nuk eshte te ma hjekesh mua marakun ...aspak..problemi eshte aty se cfare mesazhi jep krejt kjo qe ke sjelle ti ne forumin shqiptare..une per vete mendoj se te pakten mesazh te mire nuk jep..ne te vertete veq ben te ndihen keq ata qe i lexojne..

po te then dicka..une asnjerin nga rrefimet nuk i kam lexuar..sepse kam menduar se nuk ja vlen te lexohen..te jem i sinqerte une dyshoj ne rrefime te tilla...ne reagimin tim ti nuk me kuptove tamam..une nuk thash se jane te stisura por perdora fjalen '' mund ''..nese ti nuk e din kuptimin e fjales '' mund '' mundohu ta mesosh..realisht nuk e di kujt i jane rrefyer keta njerez..nese te jane rrefyer ty une po i marr te sakta..por nuk e di arsyen pse ti apo dikush tjeter i detyrove keta fatkeq qe te rrefehen para teje apo dikujt tjeter..nese ti je prokuror te jap te drejte sepse te duhen per te ngritur aktakuze ndaj nje personi apo grup personash apo nje natyre tjeter...prokuror nuk besoj se je..pra nuk e di pse i ke intervistuar..por me e keqja eshte pse keto intervista =rrefime  i solle ne forumin shqiptare..nuk me duket qellim i mire...perkundrazi..me duket shfrytezim i fatkeqesise se tyre..nje fjale e urte thote '' koha sheron plaget ''....duhej ti lije keta fatkeqe ne fatkeqesine e tyre..te mos jua trazoje plaget..dhe te mos na i sillje ne ketu per te na ngjethur mishin...

na solle fotot e disa vajzave ashtu te perqudnuara ..me bere pershtypje se te gjitha fotot ishin bardh e zi fatlum..nuk dyshoj aspak ne vertetesine e ketyre fotove por pak qudi me vjen..krimet dhe masakrat serbe ne kosove ndodhen vetem 10-12 vjet me pare..ndodhen ne kulmin e teknologjise informatike..si nuk u gjet nje aparat me ngjyra te fotografonte te tilla makabra..kur cdo ushtar kishte aparat telefoni satelitor bej cudi si nuk kishte aparat fotografik me ngjyra..apo aparate me ngjyra kishin vetem '' ushtaret '' qe filmonin vehten kodrave te rashbullit ne shqiperi gjoja ishin ne lufte ne kosove ...dhe keto fotografi ti paraqisnin neper ministrite e emigracionit neper europe per te fituar azilin ..

ne fakt per ate qe e kupton historine dhe luften keto qe sjell ti duken amatore..ja nisi dikure ajo luljeta more fatlum te intervistonte vasha te dhunuara gjate luftes..krijoi nje shoqate..beri nje program dhe bente thirrje per ndihme...te gjitha rrefimet i permblodhi ne nje liber dhe bente reklame per shitjen e tij..dhe xhepi i saj fryhej...kesaj i thone te shfrytezosh fatkeqesine e tjetrit per tu pasuruar vete...une nuk e di nese keto rrefime qe solle ti te jane treguar ty dhe nuk e di qellimin per cfare ti i perdore..nuk dua te mendoj per me te keqen..por sinqerisht me duken dyshuese..edi nje histori odash ne Lume more fatlum...ishin mbledhe kogja burra dhe njani ja krise sharkise..po kendonte nje kenge per nje trim qe ndodhej pikerisht aty ne dhome..filani ishte keshtu e ashtu..beri kete e beri ate..ky trimi tundte koken dhe thoshte neper dhembe '' po bre po por nuk ka ken bash qashtu ''...

ti sot por edhe ajo shoqja luljeta dikur keni harruar te bini edhe rrefimet e qindra vashave qe sapo u clirua kosova u perdhunuan..u perdhunuan dhe ne disa raste edhe u masakruan ..por nuk i masakroi serbi..i masakruan shqiptaret..une e kam ndjeke me shume vemendje shtypin e kohes dhe cdo dite rraportohej per nje perdhunim ne kosove...por besoj edhe shume te tjera nuk jane rraportuar...ti ke harruar te sjellesh rrefimet autentike te mbijeteses apo zhdukjes se disa njerezve pas luftes ne kosove..nuk pesoj se perdhunimi ne kohe lufte eshte i ndryshem nga perdhunimi ne kohe paqje..perdhunimi ngelet perdhunim...rrembimi,torturimi e masakrimi kane te njeten fytyre si ne lufte si pas lufte..por ju shfrytezoni momentin emocional..ato te luftes ju duken me tragjike se te pas luftes..kur duhej qe te pas luftes tju dukeshin me tragjike..por inpaktin ne popull nuk e kane njelloj..dhe ju e shfrytezoni kete gje..

si ti si zonja luljeta keni harruar dicka..duket nuk e njihni historine dhe as proqesin e luftes..duhej ta dije fatlum se ne cdo konflikt qofte edhe ai civil shtresa me e pambrojtur e popullsise nga kundershtari jane femrat..dihet mirefilli se kudo ne lufte ndodhin perdhunime..nga sa di une ne shtetin me demokratik ne bote USA ne cdo 4 minuta ndodh nje perdhunim..kur ndodh ne kohe paqeje si nuk paska me ndodhe ne kohe lufte..serbet e kan dite se shqiptari e ka pike te dobet femren dhe pikerisht kete ka synuar..ta cnderoje..dhe gabimi me i mash i '' clirimtareve '' ka qene pikerisht shkrepja e nje pushke ne nje katund dhe mbathja vrap e hyn ne mal me shpetuar koken e tij..dhe lenien e femres dhe popullsise ne meshire te fatit...dhe sot ne kujtohemi per ti sjelle ne dore te lexuesit se cka vuajten keta njerez te pafajshem ne dere te shtepise se tyre...a do te ishte me mire o fatlum qe ti leme ne hallin e tyre keta fatkeqe dhe po patem mundesi ti ndihmojme te pakten moralisht...se financiarisht nuk i ndihmojme dot sepse paret na duhet per te ndertuar 6 shtepi ne veternik..apo na duhen per investime te tjera ne '' clirimtareve..''..nese nuk i ndihmojme disi te pakten ti leme plaget e tyre te thahen dhe ne te mos perfitojme ne fatkeqesine e tyre...

keshtu fatlum..keshtu te gjithe ju qe mendoni se te tilla tregime sjellin ndonje dobi...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

O Malsori;Fatlumi i ka sjelle thjeshte si dokument,si histori,o ngjarje te ndodhura.
Dhe po ti lexosh me vemendje,nuk i ka egzaxheruar,nuk i ka keqperdorur per asnje qellim,dhe nuk i ka komentuar o nuk ka shprehur ndjenjat e tij.......
Mendoj:Se i ka shkruar thjeshte qe njerezit qe dine "shqip" ti lexojne,e mundesisht ta kuptojne.Pastaj kushdo ta kuptoj e ta mendoj si te doje.
(Megjithate, ben nje pune qe i shkruan,mos besh asgje eshte me e thjeshte.)

----------


## _MALSORI_

> O Malsori;Fatlumi i ka sjelle thjeshte si dokument,si histori,o ngjarje te ndodhura.
> Dhe po ti lexosh me vemendje,nuk i ka egzaxheruar,nuk i ka keqperdorur per asnje qellim,dhe nuk i ka komentuar o nuk ka shprehur ndjenjat e tij.......
> Mendoj:Se i ka shkruar thjeshte qe njerezit qe dine "shqip" ti lexojne,e mundesisht ta kuptojne.Pastaj kushdo ta kuptoj e ta mendoj si te doje.
> (Megjithate, ben nje pune qe i shkruan,mos besh asgje eshte me e thjeshte.)


serafin keto qe sjell fatlumi nuk kane te bejne aspak me historine..nuk jane dokumete as fakte e as histori..nese merr vesh pak nga historia do te kuptosh se ajo nuk merret me fate individuale njerezish krejt anonime..nuk merret me folklorizma te tilla..me te tilla gjera merret letersia dhe kinematografia..historia studion dokumentacione e marrveshje , plane ushtarake apo ngarje historike..une nuk e di ku perben ngjarje historike perdhunimi i nje femre diku ne nje lufte apo maltratimi i nje burri diku tjeter..ne i dime keto gjera...gjithkush i din keto gjera..dhe gjithmone njerezit mundohen te mos i kujtojne disa ngjarje apo ndodhi pasi vertete nuk ja vlen..dikush ben cmos ti bjere ne syte e publikut ..qellimin nuk e di pse..por qe duket i dyshimte...

----------

